# Resin Casters



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Post up what you cast so that us people that want to buy know who to go to. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2010, 07:16 PM~16319675
> *Post up what you cast so that us people that want to buy know who to go to. :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: gimmy all your models ,,,ill do em justice


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

i couldnt sell these the first time around so youll all have to wait till i feel like doing it again  

i also figured out how to cast tires but i have no interest in that either


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

So far just this, picked up more mold yesterday and got alot of goodies to cast. Stay tuned...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16319781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jimbo i want one of those caddy bumper kits let me know :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16319781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 17 2010, 06:27 PM~16319815
> *jimbo i want one of those caddy bumper kits let me know :biggrin:
> *


pmed! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2010, 06:35 PM~16319922
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 07:24 PM~16319781
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YO JIM U STIL DOING 7$ ON THEM CADDY CONTINENTALS?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 08:38 PM~16319946
> *pmed! :biggrin:
> *



got it big homie cant wait :biggrin: :x:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2010, 06:49 PM~16320054
> *YO JIM U STIL DOING 7$ ON THEM CADDY CONTINENTALS?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

On deck for the next castin' party thanks to my boy DEUCES76...








Other stuff not pictured is 59-60 cruiser skirts various vert boots n' shit. And yessir CHAWPS and BIGDOGG, 3 for 20! :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

how much for them skirts


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 09:17 PM~16320434
> *On deck for the next castin' party thanks to my boy DEUCES76...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Pobably around 4.00 a set once they're casted.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2010, 07:30 PM~16320618
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 09:34 PM~16320667
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


buddy pal. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2010, 08:21 PM~16319743
> *:cheesy:  gimmy all your models ,,,ill do em justice
> *


FINISH YOUR OWN FIRST


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Is that a uptop for a 63-64 impala ?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 17 2010, 07:50 PM~16320925
> *Is that a uptop for a 63-64 impala ?
> *


Yessir MR.EVIL C!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2010, 09:47 PM~16320882
> *FINISH YOUR OWN FIRST
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i tried few things ...when i get more mold material ill do some more  

gotta practice


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You can start with that Cutty clip. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 10:31 PM~16321552
> *You can start with that Cutty clip. :biggrin:
> *


  

i will :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 07:17 PM~16320434
> *On deck for the next castin' party thanks to my boy DEUCES76...
> 
> 
> ...


actually bro if those spare tire fenders are the ones i made and casted then i'm not sure you should be casting mine?

i'm just saying bro, not sure if any other homies would feel the same on here would such as twinns ls bench seat.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 10:31 PM~16321552
> *You can start with that Cutty clip. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Not at all bro! If they are yours then no, Thats out. Never tryin' to steal anyones hard work! Thats a 70 imp. bench seat. Nothin' of Twinns here...  I'll just yank 'em off this or make some more...
















Made these myself by the way...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 09:30 PM~16322338
> *Not at all bro! If they are yours then no, Thats out. Never tryin' to steal anyones hard work! Thats a 70 imp. bench seat. Nothin' of Twinns here...  I'll just yank 'em off this or make some more...
> 
> 
> ...


  coo, sik ass truck by the way bro, love those styles :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Right on dogg!  Thanks for the Heads Up too...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2010, 08:47 PM~16320882
> *FINISH YOUR OWN FIRST
> *



     hater!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2010, 11:44 PM~16322466
> *          hater!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 06:24 PM~16319781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need some of these!!!! How much???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I CAST SOME STUFF BUT I DONT SELL IT CAUSE SOME OF IT IS OTHER PEOPLES STUFF, AND I DONT WANT TO SPEND ALL MY TIME CASTING STUFF TO KEEP UP WITH THE DEMAND. PLUS I DONT WANT TO GET IN OVER MY HEAD. I WOULD USE THEM AS A TRADE, BUT STILL I WAIT TILL I SEE I HAVE SOMETHING SOMEONES LOOKING FOR IN THE WANTED THREAD. 

THE ONE THING I MADE MYSELF THAT I CASTED WERE MY PESCO'S, I HAVE THEM IN MY THREAD, BUT I'M HOPING TO HAVE SOME NICE MASTERS WITH THE NEXT BATCH. SO UNTILL I GET THEM PERFECT THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE. SORRY GUYS.








uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

how much for the up tops and how soon will they be ready


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2010, 03:29 AM~16324317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much for each? or four?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 02:23 AM~16323829
> *I CAST SOME STUFF BUT I DONT SELL IT CAUSE SOME OF IT IS OTHER PEOPLES STUFF, AND I DONT WANT TO SPEND ALL MY TIME CASTING STUFF TO KEEP UP WITH THE DEMAND. PLUS I DONT WANT TO GET IN OVER MY HEAD. I WOULD USE THEM AS A TRADE, BUT STILL I WAIT TILL I SEE I HAVE SOMETHING SOMEONES LOOKING FOR IN THE WANTED THREAD.
> 
> THE ONE THING I MADE MYSELF THAT I CASTED WERE MY PESCO'S, I HAVE THEM IN MY THREAD, BUT I'M HOPING TO HAVE SOME NICE MASTERS WITH THE NEXT BATCH. SO UNTILL I GET THEM PERFECT THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE. SORRY GUYS.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2010, 03:29 AM~16324317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look like you need any practice to me! Sweet...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 12:23 AM~16323829
> *I CAST SOME STUFF BUT I DONT SELL IT CAUSE SOME OF IT IS OTHER PEOPLES STUFF, AND I DONT WANT TO SPEND ALL MY TIME CASTING STUFF TO KEEP UP WITH THE DEMAND. PLUS I DONT WANT TO GET IN OVER MY HEAD. I WOULD USE THEM AS A TRADE, BUT STILL I WAIT TILL I SEE I HAVE SOMETHING SOMEONES LOOKING FOR IN THE WANTED THREAD.
> 
> THE ONE THING I MADE MYSELF THAT I CASTED WERE MY PESCO'S, I HAVE THEM IN MY THREAD, BUT I'M HOPING TO HAVE SOME NICE MASTERS WITH THE NEXT BATCH. SO UNTILL I GET THEM PERFECT THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE. SORRY GUYS.
> ...


Not for Sale?! Dam... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 17 2010, 10:37 PM~16323088
> *I need some of these!!!! How much???
> *


Bumper kits are 7.50 a set or 3 for 20 Eddie. Skirts 4.00 a set. And CAPRICE ON DZ, gimme a few weeks on those uptops. Tyin' to keep up here...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 11:44 AM~16325421
> *Not for Sale?! Dam... :biggrin:
> *




YEAH, JUST NOT READY YET. I WANT THEM TO LOOK REALLY GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 11:49 AM~16325468
> *Bumper kits are 7.50 a set or 3 for 20 Eddie. Skirts 4.00 a set. And CAPRICE ON DZ, gimme a few weeks on those uptops. Tyin' to keep up here...
> *


I'LL TAKE A COUPLE ALSO.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

uffin:
[/quote]
looking good bro !!!! i like !!!!! nice job !! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 10:57 AM~16325521
> *YEAH, JUST NOT READY YET. I WANT THEM TO LOOK REALLY GOOD. :biggrin:
> *


they look good enough to me.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS! BUT THE NEXT ONES I MAKE SHOULD BE ALOT CLEANER LOOKING. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 02:14 PM~16327300
> *THANKS GUYS! BUT THE NEXT ONES I MAKE SHOULD BE ALOT CLEANER LOOKING. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 18 2010, 11:20 AM~16326765
> *I'LL TAKE A COUPLE ALSO.
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll let you know when they're ready...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 03:10 PM~16327893
> *:thumbsup: I'll let you know when they're ready...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 10:42 AM~16325411
> *Don't look like you need any practice to me! Sweet...
> *


well the cutty clip is little harder 

i made a mold but onloy got a few out of it and it had some pieces broke off


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Did you close up the grille area and lights 'n shit when you did your mold? :dunno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Send it here I'll figure it out. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 08:29 PM~16331592
> *Send it here I'll figure it out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 08:29 PM~16331592
> *Send it here I'll figure it out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


can you do bodys yet or just small parts?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry bro, no bodies yet. Just smaller things for now, clips, bumpers, skirts, grilles. Smaller stuff like accessories n' shit. I think you gotta vacuum mold the bodies. I got no access to that...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

E&G style bumper kit mold died on me last run.  So I took the master and upgraded it with a Caddy emblem... :biggrin: 



























Tried to get close enough to get the Caddy emblem but you know these punk ass camera phones!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 20 2010, 12:26 AM~16347982
> *E&G style bumper kit mold died on me last run.   So I took the master and upgraded it with a Caddy emblem...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 19 2010, 11:26 PM~16347982
> *E&G style bumper kit mold died on me last run.   So I took the master and upgraded it with a Caddy emblem...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean.   
If you take a picture with your phone just take it from a distance where the picture is sharp, use a photo software and zoom in on the subject and save the picture. With at least 3 megapixels there's less lost in sharpness.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 20 2010, 02:26 AM~16347982
> *E&G style bumper kit mold died on me last run.   So I took the master and upgraded it with a Caddy emblem...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






:0


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 19 2010, 10:26 PM~16347982
> *E&G style bumper kit mold died on me last run.   So I took the master and upgraded it with a Caddy emblem...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent.....now these some gangsta ass kits!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 19 2010, 11:13 PM~16348439
> *Nice and clean.
> If you take a picture with your phone just take it from a distance where the picture is sharp, use a photo software and zoom in on the subject and save the picture. With at least 3 megapixels there's less lost in sharpness.
> *


Will do! Thanks J... :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 AM~16349933
> *:0
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 20 2010, 12:26 AM~16347982
> *E&G style bumper kit mold died on me last run.   So I took the master and upgraded it with a Caddy emblem...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick!! PM`d


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: Got it!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

im going to see in the morning if i have some parts you can cast.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:h5: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 21 2010, 12:57 AM~16360229
> *:h5:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Who does the resin computer screens and Tvs?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey jimbo i think i have one those old fosgate amps u can cast bro not the new but old one bro  :biggrin: ill send a pic to deuces for u to check out bro so i could send it to him with the skirts also


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy: Right on Bigdogg!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 23 2010, 11:51 AM~16386053
> *:cheesy: Right on Bigdogg!
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone wanna cast this caddy peddle car? 









or these air cleaners?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

send me the pedal car and ill cast it and throw you a couple :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I want one...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 06:04 PM~16387861
> *Anyone wanna cast this caddy peddle car?
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhh hellll yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.cast those bad boys.PLEASE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 23 2010, 06:56 PM~16388638
> *ohhhhh hellll yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.cast those bad boys.PLEASE
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 23 2010, 07:24 PM~16388429
> *I want one...
> *


 :biggrin: x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 05:04 PM~16387861
> *Anyone wanna cast this caddy peddle car?
> 
> 
> ...


where did the pedel car originally come from? that is bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2010, 09:32 PM~16390014
> *:biggrin: x-2 :biggrin:
> *


soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 20 2010, 07:46 AM~16350137
> *PM sent.....now these some gangsta ass kits!!!
> *



Got my kits today jimbo!! :biggrin: By far these are the best e&g booty kits casted! Hands down bro you did an awsome job....I had two of these kits on my past 1:1 lacs n they look dead on

ps cast more. Lol I'll be getn 6 more in two weeks


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Good lookin' out brother! :biggrin: Glad you like'm...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> uffin:


looking good bro !!!! i like !!!!! nice job !! :biggrin:
[/quote]


how much shipped for them pumps????????? :cheesy: throw them on my old school build :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> looking good bro !!!! i like !!!!! nice job !! :biggrin:


how much shipped for them pumps????????? :cheesy: throw them on my old school build :biggrin:
[/quote]


x100000 i would love to do a one pump two dump set up for my 57 straight old skool


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i got sum of those pesco pumps and they look fuckn sweet as fuck guys dlo got down these pumps yall better jump on these b4 there gone fellas :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 13 2010, 02:58 AM~16600183
> *i got sum of those pesco pumps and they look fuckn sweet as fuck guys dlo got down these pumps yall better jump on these b4 there gone fellas  :biggrin:
> *



who did them cause i want a few :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 12:59 AM~16600187
> *who did them cause i want a few  :wow:
> *


DLO STYLES DID  HOMIE


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 13 2010, 03:02 AM~16600198
> *DLO STYLES DID   HOMIE
> *



thanks bro now i gota go beg dlo :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 04:10 AM~16600214
> *thanks bro now i gota go beg dlo :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :nono: :cheesy: :sprint: 


:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 13 2010, 08:59 AM~16600767
> *:twak:  :nono:  :cheesy:  :sprint:
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 04:10 PM~16611107
> *
> *


hows the 39 gooodies goingg?


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 04:10 PM~16611107
> *
> *


where in the bay are you bro i want sum stuff?
im in san leandro 150th...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

165th.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser._@Feb 14 2010, 08:45 PM~16613991
> *hows the 39 gooodies goingg?
> *


Just about done. Waitin' on some artillery wheels. Gotta scratch build an air cooler.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

i want some artillery wheels a few sets(2 or3), a monte ls front clip and rear bumper,and bomb truck skirts and rear fenders with dent 4 spare tire,so if you got any of these things please pm me with separate prices bro,good thing you local...JIMBO :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Pm sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 05:18 PM~16621241
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

ANYONE HERE KNOWS WHERE TO GET A '80 TO '90 CHEVY CAPRICE COUPE (2DR)...??


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

amybody got a 62 impala hardtop resin body if u do let me kno i need to get one im willing to pay a good price


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

FOCK IT!MARKY MARK IS CASTING UP SOME ITEMS NOW,AND WILL BE MADE TO ORDER,NOT TRYING TO COMPETE/OR TAKE ANYONES BUISNESS EITHER,IF YOU THINK I AM LET ME KNOW!
ILL HAVE SOME PICTURES UP IN THE MORNING! I HAVE SOME 57'CHEVY SKIRTS CASTED,AND A TOTALY DIFFRENT BUMPER KIT THAN EVERYONE IS WORKING WITH. FOR FUTURE I HAVE UPTOPS AND VERT BOOTS COMING IN THE FUTURE! PICS TOMMOROW!PM ME IF INTERESTED!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Do it marky. The the more the better.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Working on a LS clip and rear bumper for DJ Roy...just want to give it a try.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Feb 16 2010, 11:13 PM~16637235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET J! ILL BE HITTING YOU UP TO GET A FEW!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 16 2010, 10:57 PM~16637067
> *FOCK IT!MARKY MARK IS CASTING UP SOME ITEMS NOW,AND WILL BE MADE TO ORDER,NOT TRYING TO COMPETE/OR TAKE ANYONES BUISNESS EITHER,IF YOU THINK I AM LET ME KNOW!
> ILL HAVE SOME PICTURES UP IN THE MORNING! I HAVE SOME 57'CHEVY SKIRTS CASTED,AND A TOTALY DIFFRENT BUMPER KIT THAN EVERYONE IS WORKING WITH. FOR FUTURE I HAVE UPTOPS AND VERT BOOTS COMING IN THE FUTURE! PICS TOMMOROW!PM ME IF INTERESTED!
> *



 Do your thing bro! Enough to go around...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 17 2010, 07:17 AM~16638714
> * Do your thing bro! Enough to go around...
> *


Thanx bro! Ill be posting pics shortly.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 17 2010, 07:42 AM~16638888
> *Thanx bro! Ill be posting pics shortly.
> *


Your doin' the same thing I am bro, just tryin' to make these parts accessable to our LIL family! I can attest that the demand on here is MAJOR! Anything I can do to lighten your load and vice versa ya' digg...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey jimbo wat tires do those arilleries will they fit on bro lmk :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ok this is what i have to offer,first pour out of my molds,ill post some more up later that are more smooth,this will get the idea accross...............

the bumper kits im workin with...............








you can put any wire wheel in them,i used the pegasus wheels for an mock up...................
















G BODY BUMPER KITS.........................








57 CHEVY SKIRTS.....................


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 16 2010, 10:57 PM~16637067
> *FOCK IT!MARKY MARK IS CASTING UP SOME ITEMS NOW,AND WILL BE MADE TO ORDER,NOT TRYING TO COMPETE/OR TAKE ANYONES BUISNESS EITHER,IF YOU THINK I AM LET ME KNOW!
> ILL HAVE SOME PICTURES UP IN THE MORNING! I HAVE SOME 57'CHEVY SKIRTS CASTED,AND A TOTALY DIFFRENT BUMPER KIT THAN EVERYONE IS WORKING WITH. FOR FUTURE I HAVE UPTOPS AND VERT BOOTS COMING IN THE FUTURE! PICS TOMMOROW!PM ME IF INTERESTED!
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 17 2010, 08:57 AM~16639410
> *hey jimbo wat tires do those arilleries will they fit on bro lmk  :biggrin:
> *


Won't know til I got'em in my hands. Should be on their way right now... I'll let you know bro.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 17 2010, 08:57 AM~16639415
> *ok this is what i have to offer,first pour out of my molds,ill post some more up later that are more smooth,this will get the idea accross...............
> 
> the bumper kits im workin with...............
> ...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

updates on any new products :biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 20 2010, 01:08 AM~16668376
> *updates on any new products  :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

NO PICS TIL EVERYTHINGS DONE... :nono: :nono: :nono: :thumbsup: :h5:  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 01:22 AM~16668465
> *NO PICS TIL EVERYTHINGS DONE... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsup:  :h5:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 18 2010, 10:23 AM~16323829
> *I CAST SOME STUFF BUT I DONT SELL IT CAUSE SOME OF IT IS OTHER PEOPLES STUFF, AND I DONT WANT TO SPEND ALL MY TIME CASTING STUFF TO KEEP UP WITH THE DEMAND. PLUS I DONT WANT TO GET IN OVER MY HEAD. I WOULD USE THEM AS A TRADE, BUT STILL I WAIT TILL I SEE I HAVE SOMETHING SOMEONES LOOKING FOR IN THE WANTED THREAD.
> 
> THE ONE THING I MADE MYSELF THAT I CASTED WERE MY PESCO'S, I HAVE THEM IN MY THREAD, BUT I'M HOPING TO HAVE SOME NICE MASTERS WITH THE NEXT BATCH. SO UNTILL I GET THEM PERFECT THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE. SORRY GUYS.
> ...


Thats some real good stuff I'm tellin ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanks for them Darren :biggrin: :biggrin: . Cant wait to put them in some ride, first I need to figure out how the old school setup must look like :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 20 2010, 08:42 AM~16669087
> *Thats some real good stuff I'm tellin ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Thanks for them Darren :biggrin:  :biggrin: . Cant wait to put them in some ride, first I need to figure out how the old school setup must look like :biggrin:
> *



NO PROBLEM SIIM, I KNOW ITS NOT EASY FOR YOU TO GET THE GOOD STUFF AND WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE I COULDNT GET IT EITHER. :biggrin:  


HERES YOU A FEW REFERNCE PICTURES, AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT. :biggrin: 


































































:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 20 2010, 09:24 AM~16669361
> *NO PROBLEM SIIM, I KNOW ITS NOT EASY FOR YOU TO GET THE GOOD STUFF AND WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE I COULDNT GET IT EITHER. :biggrin:
> HERES YOU A FEW REFERNCE PICTURES, AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 20 2010, 07:24 AM~16669361
> *NO PROBLEM SIIM, I KNOW ITS NOT EASY FOR YOU TO GET THE GOOD STUFF AND WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE I COULDNT GET IT EITHER. :biggrin:
> HERES YOU A FEW REFERNCE PICTURES, AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 12:32 PM~16670317
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 10:46 AM~16670415
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

So to any of the resin casters out there, would any of ya like to get into maybe teamin up and makin some hoods that i make ?? 
Let me know and we can talk bout it


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 20 2010, 11:11 AM~16670537
> *So to any of the resin casters out there, would any of ya like to get into maybe teamin up and makin some hoods that i make ??
> Let me know and we can talk bout it
> *


Hoods? :wow: Any pics? :wow:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 01:24 PM~16670646
> *Hoods? :wow: Any pics? :wow:
> *


i can try to pm ya some pics


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 20 2010, 11:30 AM~16670692
> *i can try to pm ya some pics
> *


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Jimbo, you got mail !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy: Got it.:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey bro, Just wanted to know if u could throw me out a price on a pair of the 60 skirts and 6 bumber kits.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gonna make me some more molds for little stuff soon


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 20 2010, 10:08 PM~16673967
> *gonna make me some more molds for little stuff soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Need some shit casted. :biggrin: let me know who can do it. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

want to cast these. :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2010, 11:07 PM~16684807
> *Need some shit casted. :biggrin: let me know who can do it. :0
> *


*which one you need casted???*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 22 2010, 11:51 PM~16696086
> *witch one you need casted???
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: all of them.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 10:52 PM~16696095
> *:cheesy: all of them.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 22 2010, 11:52 PM~16696102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 10:53 PM~16696114
> *
> *


soo whats crackin foo


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 22 2010, 11:55 PM~16696140
> *soo whats crackin foo
> *


just here.was working on the chopper. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 10:56 PM~16696157
> *just here.was working on the chopper. :biggrin:
> *


what color you gonna paint it? :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:00 AM~16696231
> *what color you gonna paint it? :cheesy:
> *


i dont know yet.im letting my son choose the color.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:12 PM~16696388
> *i dont know yet.im letting my son choose the color.
> *


let him paint it :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:23 AM~16696469
> *let him paint it :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :nosad: :nono:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:24 PM~16696480
> *:wow:  :nosad:  :nono:
> *


i was playing with spray cans when i was 4 :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:26 AM~16696500
> *i was playing with spray cans when i was 4 :happysad:
> *


that explains everything. :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:27 PM~16696504
> *that explains everything. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Wait.... WHAT!?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:28 AM~16696517
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Wait.... WHAT!?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:29 PM~16696538
> *:biggrin:
> *


i got skills with spray cans foo


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16696566
> *i got skills with spray cans foo
> *


get your ass to building.lets see those skillz.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 22 2010, 10:51 PM~16696086
> *which one you need casted???
> 
> 
> ...


how much to cast the second to the last? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 23 2010, 12:35 AM~16696588
> *how much to cast the second to the last? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:35 PM~16696588
> *how much to cast the second to the last? :biggrin:
> *


i'll let you know when i go to the bathroom :happysad: 




no **** :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:40 AM~16696643
> *i'll let you know when i go to the bathroom :happysad:
> no **** :angry:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i should be makin me a mold of some random shit tomorrow


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

think anyone would be interested in some resin centerlines?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Feb 23 2010, 06:41 PM~16703571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I want some of that Dog Shit !!!

Post me when you cast it !

Thx


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 23 2010, 08:06 PM~16704464
> *I want some of that Dog Shit !!!
> 
> Post me when you cast it !
> ...


ill cast it ...would be easy lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2010, 08:18 PM~16704619
> *ill cast it ...would be easy lol
> *


haha.some 1/24 dog shit. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2010, 11:34 PM~16705639
> *
> 
> 
> ...





you make that shit look simple bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2010, 11:04 PM~16707015
> *you make that shit look simple bro
> *


1 piece arent to bad


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2010, 07:04 PM~16705218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome idea with the lego's Bodine! I'm gonna start doin' mine like that! Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 23 2010, 11:35 PM~16707546
> *Awesome idea with the lego's Bodine! I'm gonna start doin' mine like that! Let us know how they turn out!
> *


ill be psotin pics i hope tomorrw night


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2010, 09:38 PM~16707604
> *ill be psotin pics i hope tomorrw night
> *


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I want Cast this VW Beetle , the donor Kit is from Aoshima .

Everyone want or need one of this ???

Donor Kit 









And this is what i make .....and Cast in White Resin !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

DUDE! that thing is sick! :wow:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ILL BITE HOW MUCH AND HOW THINK OF RESIN WILL IT BE... HAD SOME BAD EXPERIENCES WITH RESIN...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2010, 07:24 AM~16709458
> *DUDE! that thing is sick!  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just tried me some new things ...pics in a min


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2010, 09:30 AM~16709996
> *just tried me some new things ...pics in a min
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

swirls....didnt mix resin good enuff 










BETTER


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

quay. i want a tool box....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 24 2010, 09:46 AM~16710109
> *quay. i want a tool box....
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2010, 09:43 AM~16710088
> *swirls....didnt mix resin good enuff
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

keep gettin little bubble right in center knob :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2010, 08:59 AM~16710197
> *keep gettin little bubble right in center knob  :angry:
> *


toothpick....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i need 2 of them tool boxes  let me know


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Betle Body will coast $40 + Shipping 
And the Body will not be thicker like the Aoshima Original Body !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 24 2010, 09:02 AM~16710229
> *toothpick....
> *


Toothpick indeed, sprayin' some mold release on top right after you poured the resin, talcum powder also makes the resin flow better, tapping, etc.   

The results look good !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 24 2010, 09:11 AM~16710286
> *The Betle Body will coast $40 + Shipping
> And the Body will not be thicker like the Aoshima Original Body !
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if i could only do the tires


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2010, 01:11 PM~16712191
> *if i could only do the tires
> 
> 
> ...


You can make a mold with the tires on and then paint the tires black.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

stockin up


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

any of you guys thinking of doing artillery wheels??


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 24 2010, 04:07 PM~16713251
> *any of you guys thinking of doing artillery wheels??
> *


i would like to try more...but right now all mine will be 1 piece mold...solid with flat back for wheels


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

should i :/ ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2010, 06:48 PM~16713573
> *should i :/  ?
> 
> 
> ...






do the ones from the pete


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2010, 04:54 PM~16713622
> *do the ones from the pete
> *


u have a pic?

of one fron and one back?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2010, 06:55 PM~16713628
> *u have a pic?
> 
> of one fron and one back?
> *





ill get you a pic and hit you up on yahoo in a little bit


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone like these?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

fuck that , do the arts!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 24 2010, 06:25 PM~16714356
> *fuck that , do the arts!
> *


got pic?

send to phone or here 


:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 24 2010, 03:07 PM~16712603
> *You can make a mold with the tires on and then paint the tires black.
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work quay. :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2010, 01:42 PM~16712985
> *stockin up
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW THATS RIGHT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Rims came out GOOD Bodine! :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I'll receive special fluid today so that I finally can clean all the parts and send em of to Chrometech. 
I'm gonna do a new run the of the 1/24 Aoshima copy wheels with the tires molded on. Pouring the thick black urethane 
in the small tire molds proved to be a bitch and takes a long time to cure. Casting the complete rim and tire in resin
getting it chromed and then painting the tire black is way easier.   *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I spy a arms, is a real deal kit in the works ?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

is the whitewall seperate J?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP J? ANY PICS OF YOUR 1/25 ZENITH K.O's?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The white wall on the 1/12 wheels is a vinyl sticker.
The A-arms are for the 1/24 RC lowriders I'm working on like the Caddy.
I will post pics of the 1/12 Zenith style knock offs later on today. The 1/24's need a little bit of work but I came to conclusion that the Ferrari 250 kit has very nice, better looking 2 prong knock offs so I'm gonna check those out and if they look OK I'm gonna cast those.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here's a picture of the 1/24 knock off in progress. I used the 3 prong Pegasus knock off adding new 2 prong wings.
Still needs some sanding and touching up. I'm prolly gonna cast this one touching it up again making the centre cap more elegant looking and use that one for the final version. 
Did I tell you it's damn hard to shape this crazy tiny piece of plastic? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: ITS LOOKING GOOD!!! I HOPE KUSTOMBUILDER HURRIES UP AND CAST THOSE KNOCK-OFF CAD FILES I MADE FOR HIM :angry:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2010, 11:02 AM~16730922
> *I'll receive special fluid today so that I finally can clean all the parts and send em of to  Chrometech.
> I'm gonna do a new run the of the 1/24 Aoshima copy wheels with the tires molded on. Pouring the thick black urethane
> in the small tire molds proved to be a bitch and takes a long time to cure. Casting the complete rim and tire in resin
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2010, 02:02 AM~16730922
> *I'll receive special fluid today so that I finally can clean all the parts and send em of to  Chrometech.
> I'm gonna do a new run the of the 1/24 Aoshima copy wheels with the tires molded on. Pouring the thick black urethane
> in the small tire molds proved to be a bitch and takes a long time to cure. Casting the complete rim and tire in resin
> ...


i had that problem too when i did tires in scale at least 18 hours for one set to completely dry. im gonna try something this summer called reverse casting where you use the resin to cast silicone tires :biggrin: silicone is easier to deal with.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 26 2010, 04:47 AM~16731442
> *i had that problem too when i did tires in scale at least 18 hours for one set to completely dry. im gonna try something this summer called reverse casting where you use the resin to cast silicone tires :biggrin:  silicone is easier to deal with.
> *


The urethane I used from Smooth-on delivers excellent quality and strength this is especialy needed for the 1/12 tires but not so for the 1/24's.
The urethane pours better than silicone but it's more messy to work with filling the small molds.
My tire molds are enclosed meaning that the front and back of the casts are detailed/curved this is very hard to accomplish using a hard resin mold and silicone for casting the tires. 

If you use Tamiya PS paint (polycarbonate paint) it will give you a realistic satin rubber look and no one will see the difference.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anybody know wat do i need to start casting. stuff like brands and the materials n shit to start doing them i'm thinkn of doing sum tires i got that will fit the pegs rims like the ones on my 62 in my club topic any info will be appriciated thk u 
BIGDOGG323


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2010, 01:41 AM~16731071
> *Here's a picture of the 1/24 knock off in progress. I used the 3 prong Pegasus knock off adding new 2 prong wings.
> Still needs some sanding and touching up. I'm prolly gonna cast this one touching it up again making the centre cap more elegant looking and use that one for the final version.
> Did I tell you it's damn hard to shape this crazy tiny piece of plastic? :biggrin:
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: And I know how you feel with all them resin projects goin' on J! :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 26 2010, 09:28 AM~16732615
> *does anybody know wat do i need to start casting. stuff like brands and the materials n shit to start doing them i'm thinkn of doing sum tires i got that will fit the pegs rims like the ones on my 62 in my club topic any info will be appriciated thk u
> BIGDOGG323
> *







This PT Flex stuff seems to be pretty good stuff to create rubber tires. It's thin, pours easy and it cures fast. Can't get that shit over here in Europe.

Make molds using Smooth-on silicone like Oomoo which is easy to use.
Smooth-on Oomoo

And read, read, read lot's of articles on creating molds and castings.   

Good luck!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 26 2010, 09:57 AM~16732822
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: And I know how you feel with all them resin projects goin' on J!  :yessad:  :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


Jimbo, at one point it's a bit too much...but I want all that stuff finished so I can ship it out at once to get chromed.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I hear ya'. Thats why I haven't touched the Ls clip in close to 2 months! Trying to finish up all the little stuff. And I KNOW that little ass knockoffs a PAIN IN THE ASS!!! :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2010, 09:10 AM~16732906
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree! You can NEVER do enough research!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2010, 04:58 AM~16731460
> *The urethane I used from Smooth-on delivers excellent quality and strength this is especialy needed for the 1/12 tires but not so for the 1/24's.
> The urethane pours better than silicone but it's more messy to work with filling the small molds.
> My tire molds are enclosed meaning that the front and back of the casts are detailed/curved  this is very hard to accomplish using a hard resin mold and silicone for casting the tires.
> ...


thats what im using i live down the road from a dealer. i used smooth cast 45d for 1/24 tires its great provided you dont over stretch them i had them snap when they stretched over 1.5mm on the wheel


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 24 2010, 04:07 PM~16713251
> *any of you guys thinking of doing artillery wheels??
> *


x1000


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2010, 07:10 PM~16732906
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool stuff J uffin: uffin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey J , can i buy Flex 60 anywhere here in Europe ???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2010, 09:10 AM~16732906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tks jevs ill look in to it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 26 2010, 06:32 PM~16736984
> *Hey J , can i buy Flex 60 anywhere here in Europe ???
> *


I found a dealer in the UK but the price is ridiculous inc. shipping...100+ euro for the 2kg starter kit.

PT flex 70

:angry: :angry:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 26 2010, 04:21 PM~16735872
> *thats what im using i live down the road from a dealer. i used smooth cast 45d for 1/24 tires its great provided you dont over stretch them i had them snap when they stretched over 1.5mm on the wheel
> *


That's a good tip bro! I used PCM 870 urethane rubber like I said a really tough material perfect for 1/12 tires. I'm gonna check out the 45D next week.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hey Jimbo, shot me a pm when your ready to start doing the 63/64 imp up-tops bro.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 22 2010, 12:09 AM~16958680
> *hey Jimbo, shot me a pm when your ready to start doing the 63/64 imp up-tops bro.
> *



Should be stripping it this week Caprice! :cheesy: :biggrin: 


































All the little shit...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:yes: :yes: Got this new exspensive mold that doesn't need to be vaccuum chambered!!! Virtually pinhole FREE!!! :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 09:45 AM~17257744
> *:yes:  :yes: Got this new exspensive mold that doesn't need to be vaccuum chambered!!! Virtually pinhole FREE!!! :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 09:45 AM~17257744
> *:yes:  :yes: Got this new exspensive mold that doesn't need to be vaccuum chambered!!! Virtually pinhole FREE!!! :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


SWEET!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 07:28 AM~17257630
> *Should be stripping it this week Caprice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 11:45 AM~17257744
> *:yes:  :yes: Got this new exspensive mold that doesn't need to be vaccuum chambered!!! Virtually pinhole FREE!!! :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 09:45 AM~17257744
> *:yes:  :yes: Got this new exspensive mold that doesn't need to be vaccuum chambered!!! Virtually pinhole FREE!!! :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


so.
cough cough
whats next?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 21 2010, 08:55 AM~17257835
> *so.
> cough cough
> whats next?
> *



I'm sendin' you some cough drops.  Nahhhhh, :biggrin: Ls shit...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 09:58 AM~17257876
> *I'm sendin' you some cough drops.  Nahhhhh, :biggrin:  Ls shit...
> *


 :biggrin: 
onece you start casting bodys.woooo.you be rolling then.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 08:28 AM~17257630
> *Should be stripping it this week Caprice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: we ait gotta be on the hunt no mores :cheesy: ama be hitting u up for som stuff


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17257876
> *I'm sendin' you some cough drops.  Nahhhhh, :biggrin:  Ls shit...
> *



:wow:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Got a packag from the homie jimbo today.... If any of you have the chance to pick up some if his product, it is first rate quality! Finely casted with no loss of detail , very minimal cleanup with few bubbles... Real nice stuff.......


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :cheesy: Thanks Hearse!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

man jimbo u been bizzy...


my casting


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice pump castin now all u need is a whammy pump


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 09:28 AM~17257630
> *Should be stripping it this week Caprice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 23 2010, 10:46 AM~17280642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were can u find this kit :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

hobby lobby.. go on line and get a 40% off cupon


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 23 2010, 10:31 PM~17286314
> *hobby lobby.. go on line and get a 40% off cupon
> *



thnxs bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

no prob


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'll stick with vacuum/pressure for silicone and pressure for resin! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 08:28 AM~17257630
> *Should be stripping it this week Caprice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Are those bench seats for the LS? Everything looks good!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

how much for the tops? let me know when their ready


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

so then , whos got some stuff for sale ? :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 24 2010, 03:51 AM~17287350
> *so then , whos got some stuff for sale ? :dunno:
> *


Looking at Jimbo's pics....he does! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill have a lil bit of something to sell...in the midst of making it.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

RESIN RESIN RESIN


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

more to come


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

for some reason, im diggin the colored cast  looks sick man!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 24 2010, 09:09 PM~17291925
> *for some reason, im diggin the colored cast   looks sick man!
> *


AT LEAST THEY WONT CHIP


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 24 2010, 07:49 PM~17291357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna throw me some of those semi wheels?!! :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 24 2010, 07:49 PM~17291357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: Nice castings Slammd! :yes: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 24 2010, 10:08 PM~17292861
> *:nicoderm: Nice castings Slammd! :yes:  :h5:
> *


X2!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 24 2010, 09:09 PM~17291925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bigdogg

just a heads up, i did get my cast of the semi rim completely assembled done, and poured the first...actually not bad..some flaws, but if your gonna lay out, you'd never see em!  
Ill have pics up later


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 25 2010, 06:05 AM~17294025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was scrolling down and this pic created this magnifying effect... try it it's fun! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 25 2010, 10:54 AM~17295383
> *I was scrolling down and this pic created this magnifying effect... try it it's fun!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: It sure did! And yes J, those are bench seats for the Ls...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 09:28 AM~17257630
> *Should be stripping it this week Caprice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn it jimbo you the man i got to get at you


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like Jimbo is the big winner here..... Finally someone reliable to buy some resin from....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Haha! Thanks fellas but I'm just another homeboy on here tryin' to do my part. :happysad: I need to get down and BUILD with my D2S family. :happysad: THEY'RE DOIN' IT!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Anybody got plans on casting Fender skirts for a '62 AMT Impala?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 09:20 PM~17299853
> *Anybody got plans on casting Fender skirts for a '62 AMT Impala?
> *


I GOT A SET IN RESIN! WILLING TO LET JIMBO CAST THEM AS LONG AS I GET THEM BACK!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2010, 10:26 PM~17299941
> *I GOT A SET IN RESIN! WILLING TO LET JIMBO CAST THEM AS LONG AS I GET THEM BACK!
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 25 2010, 05:20 PM~17297781
> *Looks like Jimbo is the big winner here..... Finally someone reliable to buy some resin from....
> *


X2! Quality is also perfect!   Bench seats look good!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 25 2010, 10:59 PM~17301382
> *X2! Quality is also perfect!     Bench seats look good!
> *


x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

completely assembled and casted semi rims/tires

















casted front tire/rim for the semi..still not likin the results--half the lugnuts popped off inside the holes  









also popping out some resin optima batteries..the original is on the right.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2010, 03:01 PM~17308203
> *completely assembled and casted semi rims/tires
> 
> 
> ...


hey want a bubble free cast, brush the resin around the mold then pour


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

actually thats the first time thats happened in all my pours...ill check into it tho..thanks!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2010, 08:26 PM~17299941
> *I GOT A SET IN RESIN! WILLING TO LET JIMBO CAST THEM AS LONG AS I GET THEM BACK!
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 25 2010, 09:59 PM~17301382
> *X2! Quality is also perfect!     Bench seats look good!
> *



:cheesy: RIGHT ON J!!! Thanks...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 25 2010, 10:23 PM~17301691
> *x2
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2010, 03:01 PM~17308203
> *completely assembled and casted semi rims/tires
> 
> 
> ...



Way ta' go Slammd!!! :cheesy: Just curious, is there a reason your dying it? Stuff's lookin' good bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 26 2010, 09:14 PM~17310826
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 26 2010, 08:14 PM~17310826
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


  let me know g


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You know I will... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 26 2010, 08:27 PM~17311005
> * You know I will... :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17310908
> *Way ta' go Slammd!!!  :cheesy: Just curious, is there a reason your dying it? Stuff's lookin' good bro!
> *


actually no reason...just threw it out there that it can be done in a different shade instead of having to paint em whatever color. (except silver)
thought about possibly trying to dye a set of dually tire/rim in all black, then at least the tires are already blackened.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

BiggC loaded me up, so i got a lil bit of things i can cast on as well.








im assuming the small tiny things are dumps...but considering ive never really seen one..its my only guess.

And heres my collection since i started last month.. whats in the bag is what ive caste as well.









more to come.


Side note, thanks Esoteric..that trick did work with the bubbles going away. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2010, 07:34 PM~17311103
> *actually no reason...just threw it out there that it can be done in a different shade instead of having to paint em whatever color. (except silver)
> thought about possibly trying to dye a set of dually tire/rim in all black, then at least the tires are already blackened.
> *



 Your on a roll bro. Stockin' up I see! :biggrin: Lookin' good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ehh, just a lil bit, one of the tanks and a few of the speakers, and amps are goin into the flareside..compressors & tanks are getting mounted on the frame tomorrow...lol...from one thing to another.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2010, 07:37 PM~17311150
> *BiggC loaded me up, so i got a lil bit of things i can cast on as well.
> 
> 
> ...


no prob


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2010, 04:01 PM~17308203
> *completely assembled and casted semi rims/tires
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2010, 07:34 PM~17311103
> *actually no reason...just threw it out there that it can be done in a different shade instead of having to paint em whatever color. (except silver)
> thought about possibly trying to dye a set of dually tire/rim in all black, then at least the tires are already blackened.
> *


I tried spray painting the mold and then cast worked OK but not perfect because I used mold release. Brushing metal powder inside the mold and cast also works quite well and gives your part a metal look.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 25 2010, 08:05 AM~17294025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I`m been redoing some of my due to a hole that come over the lic plate area :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

add the front to the set...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah Slammd, like J said, try painting inside the mold black, then when you strip it all you'll need to do is foil the rim.   They look great tho!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotta find some of that metallic powder your talkin about..i looke around hobby lobby but found nada.

i did do some playing around with the tire color, and the rim color.








not enuf black that time around








i also picked up blue, which to me makes the rim look a tad bigger with it also casted in black
















^^ the blue one is a full casted rim like the one laying there...amazing results!

oh and ohio chad's optima batteries are ready! they'll be geting a cleanup of flash first.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: NICE WORK! :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 27 2010, 07:31 PM~17323513
> *i gotta find some of that metallic powder your talkin about..i looke around hobby lobby but found nada.
> 
> i did do some playing around with the tire color, and the rim color.
> ...


Looks good! What resin do you use? I smooth-on 300 problem is that it comes in white and that makes coloring harder especially going for black it always comes out dark grey. I'm gonna buy the amber colored resin makes coloring much easier.

Craftstores should sell the silver/ gold and other color powders.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ sweetness!!!

i get the alumilite quick set (45A hardness)









and while i was in atlanta, stopped by hobbytown & found silver mettalic powder, as well as sterling silver, copper, brass, aluminum....i bout snatched some copper to see that, but ill wait :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 28 2010, 11:01 AM~17328627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want a couple sets of those mirrors. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 27 2010, 06:31 PM~17323513
> *i gotta find some of that metallic powder your talkin about..i looke around hobby lobby but found nada.
> 
> i did do some playing around with the tire color, and the rim color.
> ...


 :wow: :wow 

Did u make the orginal optima battery?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17328627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good shit Evil! Puttin' in work. Stuff looks good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2010, 04:23 PM~17333542
> *:wow: :wow
> 
> Did u make the orginal optima battery?
> *


yes i did. the cast dont show it, but there is supposed to have posts for the wires...but they didnt come out








^^ the white one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also, like mentioned..did get to a hobbytown in ATL today, saw another 66 chevy...didnt get it, instead i got some silver metallic powder like Jevries was saying try.... thanks for the tip J!!








silver next to chrome
















dont look too bad

















messing with the powder stuff is a lil tough, a lil goes a long way..also it gets where ya dont want to & is literally impossible to get it out once its there...thats why the blackened tire looks like i spray painted it & touched it with wet fingers.
Thats casted into the color.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Apr 28 2010, 03:49 PM~17333186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i get on the list for 1 set??? :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 10:56 PM~16696157
> *just here.was working on the chopper. :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :buttkick: :banghead: :drama:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Apr 28 2010, 05:49 PM~17333186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks i`m trying


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

can i get on the list for 1 set??? :cheesy:
[/quote]

can you play nice? lol j/k 

i think i can make room for ya. you wantin em silver or what?

my list as of now:
esoteric-1 set
[email protected] still in?
bigdogg323--you still in?
pancho1969--you still in?
tonioseven-1 set 
rookiefromcali-4 sets
hearse-1 set

need to know what ya want, colored rim, silver, black tires or you can paint em...at the moment im just doin em in resin color.
edit: tell me if i missed anyone


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> can i get on the list for 1 set??? :cheesy:


can you play nice? lol j/k 

i think i can make room for ya. you wantin em silver or what?

my list as of now:
esoteric-1 set
[email protected] still in?
bigdogg323--you still in?
pancho1969--you still in?
tonioseven-1 set 
rookiefromcali-4 sets
hearse-1 set

need to know what ya want, colored rim, silver, black tires or you can paint em...at the moment im just doin em in resin color.
edit: tell me if i missed anyone
[/quote]
how much for a silver set?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

hey bro...like wat ur workin wit here. all den resin castin r nice...im a newbie here at LIL. a couple of wks actually...but i was wonderin. do u sale any of ur castin...? get bak at me wen ever u can...thanx. laterz...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 28 2010, 07:16 PM~17335235
> *also, like mentioned..did get to a hobbytown in ATL today, saw another 66 chevy...didnt get it, instead i got some silver metallic powder like Jevries was saying try....  thanks for the tip J!!
> 
> 
> ...


Silver looks great! Your right once you messed with the powders it takes a couple of runs to get rid of it. You can basicaly experiment with lot's of stuff inc. micro flakes.

By the way, how did you get the black for the tires and the rim another color?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I WASNT GONNA POST ANYTHING IN HERE CAUSE I CANT MAKE THESE THINGS FOR EVERYONE. I'M STILL NEW TO ALL OF THIS BUT I FIGURED I'D SHOW EVERYONE WHAT I'M CASTIN. IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO DO THIS THEY WAY I DO JUST PM ME AND I'LL TRY TO HELP YOU OUT. I LOOK AT THIS LIKE THIS, I LEARNED HOW SO CAN YOU. :biggrin: 











































































































































I'M NOT TRYING TO BE A DICK AND NOT MAKE ANY FOR ANYONE BUT I JUST DONT HAVE THE TIME TO DO IT. BUT PERSONALLY I THINK IT HAS ALOT TO DO WITH WHAT YOU USE TO MAKE THESE THAT MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE. :biggrin: IF ONE OF YOU GUYS WANT TO MAKE ALL KINDS OF STUFF AND YOU THINK I CAN HELP YOU JUST HIT ME UP.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2010, 04:15 AM~17349265
> *I WASNT GONNA POST ANYTHING IN HERE CAUSE I CANT MAKE THESE THINGS FOR EVERYONE. I'M STILL NEW TO ALL OF THIS BUT I FIGURED I'D SHOW EVERYONE WHAT I'M CASTIN. IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO DO THIS THEY WAY I DO JUST PM ME AND I'LL TRY TO HELP YOU OUT. I LOOK AT THIS LIKE THIS, I LEARNED HOW SO CAN YOU. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get my FIX, from you. Like the COOLER and those plaques. PM me if it's possible to get a fix on those later.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 29 2010, 11:40 PM~17348665
> *Silver looks great! Your right once you messed with the powders it takes a couple of runs to get rid of it. You can basicaly experiment with lot's of stuff inc. micro flakes.
> 
> By the way, how did you get the black for the tires and the rim another color?
> *


J, i do the first pour in whatever color, say the red one..one drop of dye goes a long way. mix it & pour & let it dry completely first before doing the black the same way..black takes more than actual colors...weird enuf.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

how much for a silver set?
[/quote]

same as the others $5, shipping will be right at a dollar, how im gonna work it though is im dropping the price to $4, so it can go out the door at $5.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll take whatever color you have. I'm gonna Alclad them anyway. Keep me posted bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> how much for a silver set?


same as the others $5, shipping will be right at a dollar, how im gonna work it though is im dropping the price to $4, so it can go out the door at $5. 
[/quote]
thats a deal i got a couple duallys that nead wheels when you gonna start puttin em on the market?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nothin' special, just some bench seats for the big body and Ls...


















63-64 skirts...











49 merc skirts...











bomb skirts...











59-60 cruiser skirts...









58 cruiser skirts...











62 & 58 vert boots...











63-64 vert boots...












misc. batteries...











couldn't tell ya'...











Always a favorite...





















All in molds as we speak.  


Thanks to my boy Dueces76 MCBA, [email protected] big bad DYNASTY, and my club brother Sr.Woodgrain D2S for hookin' me up with alot of the parts. WAAAAY MORE IN THE WORKS FELLAS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Still got ALOT of stuff not pictured or strictly on the hush hush level... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MY NINJA!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2010, 06:07 PM~17353981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Do the damn thang bro!! * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2010, 04:15 AM~17349265
> *I WASNT GONNA POST ANYTHING IN HERE CAUSE I CANT MAKE THESE THINGS FOR EVERYONE. I'M STILL NEW TO ALL OF THIS BUT I FIGURED I'D SHOW EVERYONE WHAT I'M CASTIN. IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO DO THIS THEY WAY I DO JUST PM ME AND I'LL TRY TO HELP YOU OUT. I LOOK AT THIS LIKE THIS, I LEARNED HOW SO CAN YOU. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



This is why Darren's a BAD DUDE. Not only cuz of his awesome builds, but the man will take the time to share his DEADLY KNOWLEDGE with us... BIGG USO PROPS TO YOU DLOSTYLES!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

By the way, that air cooler is TIGHT!!! AWESOME WORK D!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Jimbo let me know when you have some LS seats and booty kits. The I can't tell you would be a carb.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks OGee. Will do...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2010, 03:07 PM~17353981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2010, 07:21 PM~17354097
> *MY NINJA!
> *






x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks jimbo but your the man bro. all i got is info for these cats but your bustin out the product. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

THANKS DARREN!!! But if people take a CLOSER LOOK, damm MOST of your stuff is SCRATCH BUILT!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: MAJOR PROPS TO YOU BROTHER!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2010, 03:07 PM~17353981
> *Nothin' special, just some bench seats for the big body and Ls...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: jimbo clear your pm box out :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 30 2010, 06:18 PM~17354986
> *:cheesy: jimbo clear your pm box out  :biggrin:
> *



OH SHIT... :0 :sprint:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2010, 08:18 PM~17355913
> *OH SHIT... :0  :sprint:
> *



DONE... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> I'll take whatever color you have. I'm gonna Alclad them anyway. Keep me posted bro.


how many sets you need? i have three sets right now that are just in resin color.



> same as the others $5, shipping will be right at a dollar, how im gonna work it though is im dropping the price to $4, so it can go out the door at $5.


thats a deal i got a couple duallys that nead wheels when you gonna start puttin em on the market?
[/quote]

pretty soon bro, its taking a lil time..the rest of the sets are coming out with a black tire & a silver rim, same with the rears. The tire may not be totally black but at least they have a base color instead of just resin cast color.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2010, 05:15 AM~17349265
> *I WASNT GONNA POST ANYTHING IN HERE CAUSE I CANT MAKE THESE THINGS FOR EVERYONE. I'M STILL NEW TO ALL OF THIS BUT I FIGURED I'D SHOW EVERYONE WHAT I'M CASTIN. IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO DO THIS THEY WAY I DO JUST PM ME AND I'LL TRY TO HELP YOU OUT. I LOOK AT THIS LIKE THIS, I LEARNED HOW SO CAN YOU. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and i may be casting some air tanks if anyones interested..i gotta yank 2 off one of my builds, but i need some for at leat 3-4 builds coming up and finding em just isnt in my vocabulary.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2010, 04:07 PM~17353981
> *Nothin' special, just some bench seats for the big body and Ls...
> 
> 
> ...


big ups to u 2 big homie 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: hey jimbo u still have some 58 crusier skirt for sale if you do shoot me a pm and how much 4 each set,


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2010, 04:15 AM~17349265
> *I WASNT GONNA POST ANYTHING IN HERE CAUSE I CANT MAKE THESE THINGS FOR EVERYONE. I'M STILL NEW TO ALL OF THIS BUT I FIGURED I'D SHOW EVERYONE WHAT I'M CASTIN. IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO DO THIS THEY WAY I DO JUST PM ME AND I'LL TRY TO HELP YOU OUT. I LOOK AT THIS LIKE THIS, I LEARNED HOW SO CAN YOU. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


was up up D.LO.STYLES  this sr.woodgrian hey shoot me a pm on how much you want to sale some of your coolers & CC PLAQUE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i wouldnt mind gettin my hands on a set of those 59-60 cruiser skirts...as well as a few vert boots


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 2 2010, 12:17 PM~17365947
> *i wouldnt mind gettin my hands on a set of those 59-60 cruiser skirts...as well as a few vert boots
> *



:wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone want this clip?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2010, 02:17 AM~17370717
> *anyone want this clip?
> 
> 
> ...



I DO!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 2 2010, 11:29 PM~17370754
> *I DO!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i do too :wow: i seen it second so i get it :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2010, 12:17 AM~17370717
> *anyone want this clip?
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2010, 01:17 AM~17370717
> *anyone want this clip?
> 
> 
> ...


its going to a good home :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2010, 11:53 AM~17372953
> *its going to a good home  :biggrin:
> *



My home?? :dunno: :dunno: :x:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

any word on a big body..................


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my weekend was busy








:biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 3 2010, 03:28 PM~17375055
> *my weekend was busy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 3 2010, 03:28 PM~17375055
> *my weekend was busy
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 3 2010, 04:28 PM~17375055
> *my weekend was busy
> 
> 
> ...


COMPRESSORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

which ones? theres two types there


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Whichever ones are cast from the Hilux.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

needin a few?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 3 2010, 01:28 PM~17375055
> *my weekend was busy
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 3 2010, 05:17 PM~17376302
> *needin a few?
> *


I just need one set for right now bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Tonio: the rims? or the compressors?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Rims


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 3 2010, 01:28 PM~17375055
> *my weekend was busy
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: KNOCKIN' SHIT OUT SLAMMD!!! :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://public.fotki.com/TomK/stuff/img-0064.html#media

modelhaus got artilleries now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2010, 10:21 PM~17382601
> *http://public.fotki.com/TomK/stuff/img-0064.html#media
> 
> modelhaus got artilleries now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

W-405 set of four generic artillery wheel, 14 spoke 15 Wheels/wheel backs Jan 24, 2010 5.00 


and ONLY 5 BUCKS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a heads up, to all that want a set of the semi casted rims..PM me..im far enuf ahead i think i can take in a few orders. :0  

all colored rims/black casted tires (4 to a bag) $5 shipped
casted rims/tires in color of the cast--creamy vanilla color (4 to a bag) $4 shipped
rims casted in color or just in cast color & without tire casted on(4 to a bag) $3 shipped
also optima batteries available (bag of 5)$7 shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2010, 11:21 PM~17382601
> *http://public.fotki.com/TomK/stuff/img-0064.html#media
> 
> modelhaus got artilleries now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


need to get a set over to jimbo. :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Wish I had moniez.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

any one got pics of compressors the got for sale :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 5 2010, 09:03 PM~17404984
> *just a heads up, to all that want a set of the semi casted rims..PM me..im far enuf ahead i think i can take in a few orders. :0
> 
> all colored rims/black casted tires (4 to a bag) $5 shipped
> ...


are the rims a front/ rear set? i need a set....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats the next thing im mass producing is tanks & compressors..thanks to D.L.O Styles..thanks Bro!











ill also be molding a set that i fabbed up that looks like viair 380's


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NO PROBLEM! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 6 2010, 08:19 AM~17408259
> *need to get a set over to jimbo. :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2010, 02:17 AM~17370717
> *anyone want this clip?
> 
> 
> ...



SO WHO GOT THIS?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 8 2010, 12:34 AM~17425898
> *SO WHO GOT THIS?
> *


me ....going to jimbo


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I KNEW YOU HAD IT BUT I WAS WONDERING WHO YOUR GONNA GIVE IT TO. BUT THATS COOL I'LL GET ME ONE FROM JIMBO. I WAS GONNA CAST IT IT AND SEND HIM ONE ANYWAYS.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 8 2010, 12:43 AM~17425972
> *I KNEW YOU HAD IT BUT I WAS WONDERING WHO YOUR GONNA GIVE IT TO. BUT THATS COOL I'LL GET ME ONE FROM JIMBO. I WAS GONNA CAST IT IT AND SEND HIM ONE ANYWAYS.
> *


  



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WHATS THAT FOR? I WAS CURIOUS CAUSE YOU ASKED WHO WANTED IT AND I WAS THE FIRST TO REPLY. SO I WAS WONDERING WHO GOT IT.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

jimbo hit me p right away on pm 



....sorry


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u ain't got no love for your florida brother?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 8 2010, 01:57 AM~17426051
> *jimbo hit me p right away on pm
> ....sorry
> *



ITS COOL, I JUST FIGURED CAUSE YOU ASKED IN THE THREAD THAT IT SHOULD BE ANSWERED IN THE THREAD TOO. THEN MAYBE A PM JUST TO BE SURE BUT LIKE I SAID JIMBOS COOL WITH ME AND HE KNOWS IF I GOT ITS HIS. SO I'M SURE I'LL BE ABLE TO SCOOP ONE UP. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 8 2010, 12:18 AM~17426144
> *ITS COOL, I JUST FIGURED CAUSE YOU ASKED IN THE THREAD THAT IT SHOULD BE ANSWERED IN THE THREAD TOO. THEN MAYBE A PM JUST TO BE SURE BUT LIKE I SAID JIMBOS COOL WITH ME AND HE KNOWS IF I GOT ITS HIS. SO I'M SURE I'LL BE ABLE TO SCOOP ONE UP. :biggrin:
> *



Without a doubt D!!!  If everything works out, I'll send ya 1,2,3... Who knows... I feel the same way, If I got anything you need, it's yours.  Thats real...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 09:13 AM~17427215
> *Without a doubt D!!!   If everything works out, I'll send ya 1,2,3... Who knows... I feel the same way, If I got anything you need, it's yours.  Thats real...
> *


i would do same ...just dont have much that you 2 dont lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 8 2010, 08:56 AM~17427462
> *i would do same ...just dont have much that you 2 dont lol
> *



C'mon Bodine... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: What else you got in the safe.... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SPEAKING OF WHICH, JIMBO PM ME YOUR ADDRESS BRO. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 8 2010, 01:10 PM~17427789
> *SPEAKING OF WHICH, JIMBO PM ME YOUR ADDRESS BRO. :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 8 2010, 10:10 AM~17427789
> *SPEAKING OF WHICH, JIMBO PM ME YOUR ADDRESS BRO. :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



:wow: PM'd... :wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2010, 12:17 AM~17370717
> *anyone want this clip?
> 
> 
> ...


HOW CA I GET MY HANDS ON ONE?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Newest members of the family... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












:0 :0 :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: looking good jimbo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 oh mayne :biggrin: 


some of that scheeit would look good on my 50 chevy :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 08:57 PM~17430666
> *Newest members of the family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


send me one of everything ...lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice lookin stuff Jimbo. :biggrin: 

was experimenting tonight..the pearls i got from LowandBeyond (travis) is in powder form, so while i was touching his frame up, i brushed in some powdered copper pearl & poured black cast over that..


this is the results. a lil different, not sure i like em yet, but the more i think of it, a tow pig for Sgt. Copper would look nice with these laid under a fender :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Looking good Slammd! :cheesy: 

Don't you just love that mad scientist feeling you get when experiment with this stuff.... :biggrin: :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 09:57 PM~17430666
> *Newest members of the family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what year that uptop go on?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 8 2010, 08:20 PM~17430858
> *what year that uptop go on?
> *



61-64. :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 08:57 PM~17430666
> *Newest members of the family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i could use one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah no kidding. Id like to try casting bigger stuff, but just dont have the room for it, plus these semi rims have got to GO!!!

waitin on the $$ to show up.








customsforlife order on the left, darkside customs order on the right  

pancho1969, yours is in the envelope waitin


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I want a set of wheels .....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 07:57 PM~17430666
> *Newest members of the family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Jimbo!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+May 8 2010, 04:57 PM~17430666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x-2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

you guys are doing awsome


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 8 2010, 09:11 PM~17431243
> *I want a set of wheels .....
> *


pm me what ya want bro..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 11:21 PM~17430865
> *61-64. :biggrin:
> *


OOH, uptop for a 61. How much?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 11:21 PM~17430865
> *61-64. :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good slammed ill order a couple sets soon how much are they shipped?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

to anywhere in the states, i can ship it for less than a $1...thats why i add it onto the price. $5 for a bag of 4, a bag of 6 for a normal semi is $7.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 06:57 PM~17430666
> *Newest members of the family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 10:57 PM~17430666
> *Newest members of the family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll need a 63 and a 64 top soon


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD JIMBO!! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 10 2010, 03:28 AM~17440430
> *EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD JIMBO!! :biggrin:
> *


X-2 :wow: 

IMA NEED SOME O THOSE UPTOPS !!!! GOT COMPRESSORS?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for the shipment jimbo , thats some very good quality stuff there man :cheesy: 
thx nikka , u know az got your back


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2010, 11:07 AM~17442801
> *thanks for the shipment jimbo , thats some very good quality stuff there man  :cheesy:
> thx nikka , u know az got your back
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

IMA NEED SOME O THOSE UPTOPS !!!! GOT COMPRESSORS?
[/quote]


what about compressors? castin those left & right!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 10 2010, 06:13 AM~17441213
> *X-2 :wow:
> 
> IMA NEED SOME O THOSE UPTOPS !!!! GOT COMPRESSORS?
> *



Sorry Coast, thats SlammdSanomas dept. :biggrin: He's got all the truck goodies...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Right on fellas! Gotta keep it movin'! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 10 2010, 08:13 AM~17441213
> *X-2 :wow:
> 
> IMA NEED SOME O THOSE UPTOPS !!!!
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 10 2010, 06:55 PM~17447564
> *Sorry Coast, thats SlammdSanomas dept.  :biggrin: He's got all the truck goodies...
> *



thanks for the props bro...

somebody had to start doin it..why not the truck guy..lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 8 2010, 08:27 PM~17430919
> *yeah no kidding.  Id like to try casting bigger stuff, but just dont have the room for it, plus these semi rims have got to GO!!!
> 
> waitin on the $$ to show up.
> ...


Sickness bro..... Ill be getting that kit out to you next week... PM me your addy bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 10 2010, 07:48 PM~17448275
> *thanks for the props bro...
> 
> somebody had to start doin it..why not the truck guy..lol
> *



Yes indeed. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whoever gets that Cutty front clip to cast, let me know when its ready, I'll be waiting for one...

Oh and Jimbo, Ill be hittin you up here soon on a couple things Im gonna need from ya..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 07:57 PM~17430666
> *Newest members of the family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam jimbo the pcs are looking good homie, great job 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

jimbo, you wouldnt be interested in casting a square body ranger when im done fixing it? ive never tried it, but could learn..just gotta get the truck straight first. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 13 2010, 08:29 PM~17483584
> *jimbo, you wouldnt be interested in casting a square body ranger when im done fixing it?  ive never tried it, but could learn..just gotta get the truck straight first. :biggrin:
> *



I'm down.  Just hope you ain't TOO close to being done. Lol I'm up to my neck in misc parts. :happysad: I'm sure you know about this... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, there all over the damn place..my normal work area is getting ran over by castings :0 

and no, i gotta get it from James (darkside), and finish what he didnt do :0 j/k James..lol or what he fucked up..i remember that damned funky cali-licious laugh he did....must have hacked it to death. LOL

naw, got a close friend thats gonna snap off some in-depth shots of his bodydropped 83 ranger for me to work with...he also wants 2 of the square bodies...i think a few other guys do too. its in 1/20, so it would be a cool kit to work with. Ill keep ya informed, once it arrives.  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

checked my molds today, adding compressors that are in halves ( you put together), as well as tanks done the same way. Tried molding a audiobahn 15" sub, gonna see how that works out of the cast :happysad: audiobahn amps, viair 380 is now a good mold, 6" inverted sub & flat 6" door speaker. :biggrin: 

ill work on prices tonight


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 14 2010, 02:52 PM~17492018
> *checked my molds today, adding compressors that are in halves ( you put together), as well as tanks done the same way. Tried molding a audiobahn 15" sub, gonna see how that works out of the cast :happysad:  audiobahn amps, viair 380 is now a good mold, 6" inverted sub &   flat 6" door speaker.   :biggrin:
> 
> ill work on prices tonight
> *


pics!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2010, 04:17 PM~17492790
> *pics!!!
> *


got ya bro :biggrin: 
















^^ that one is hollow, could use it on something..even as diorama tombstone cemetary stuff...who knows..lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

forgot to mention, both of those creepers are sold already. hehe


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 14 2010, 04:52 PM~17492018
> *checked my molds today, adding compressors that are in halves ( you put together), as well as tanks done the same way. Tried molding a audiobahn 15" sub, gonna see how that works out of the cast :happysad:  audiobahn amps, viair 380 is now a good mold, 6" inverted sub & flat 6" door speaker. :biggrin:
> 
> ill work on prices tonight
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 14 2010, 08:07 PM~17494486
> *got ya bro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HANDLE IT SLAMMD!!! I might need somethin' from ya'.... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh i gotcha bro..what ya needin... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey slammed i might need sum of them rig rims bro about 2 sets homie :biggrin: i'll let u know by wen so i can put in an order for sum


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 good deal bro..gotcha covered.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

:0. I'm still looking.......................


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

can anyone do a resin cast in a larger scale (a much larger scale) i have a project build and i need something bicycle sized, i'll explain in a pm, so if anyone can send me a pm cause i dont go on here much. thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 18 2010, 06:25 AM~17524671
> *can anyone do a resin cast in a larger scale (a much larger scale) i have a project build and i need something bicycle sized, i'll explain in a pm, so if anyone can send me a pm cause i dont go on here much. thanks!
> *


Your best bet for something that large maybe an industrial caster. Or a rapid proto-type firm.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 18 2010, 06:18 AM~17525164
> *Your best bet for something that large maybe an industrial caster. Or  a rapid proto-type firm.
> *


Depends on the complexity of the object and if you have the master already finished. It's bascialy the same route as with smaller items although if you want 100% quality castings you will need a larger pressure pot and that's expensive.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 05:32 AM~17525229
> *Depends on the complexity of the object and if you have the master already finished. It's bascialy the same route as with smaller items although if you want 100% quality castings you will need a larger pressure pot and that's expensive.
> *


i would need the master made too, do you know anyone with a pressure pot that big?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 18 2010, 09:41 AM~17526879
> *i would need the master made too, do you know anyone with a pressure pot that big?
> *


Not money home casters will have equipment like that. Maybe fanatic fans that create movie props at home invested in such equipment. Otherwise you will need to contact a specialized business.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 08:48 AM~17526940
> *Not money home casters will have equipment like that. Maybe fanatic fans that create movie props at home invested in such equipment. Otherwise you will need to contact a specialized business.
> *


i dont know the first place to look, any suggestions?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 18 2010, 01:07 PM~17529087
> *i dont know the first place to look, any suggestions?
> *


Google? It's my best friend on the net! :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 18 2010, 12:20 PM~17529224
> *Google? It's my best friend on the net! :biggrin:
> *


what would i put? resin casters?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Yup, try it with your area first. Then expand from there.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

You can also try rapid proto-type. They dont use a master per say. They take measurements and use a cad file. It is expensive though.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 18 2010, 04:57 PM~17532287
> *You can also try rapid proto-type. They dont use a master per say. They take measurements and use a cad file. It is expensive though.
> *


sweet thanks bro! so thats what i should look for "rapid proto-type" in google?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 19 2010, 01:39 AM~17536139
> *sweet thanks bro! so thats what i should look for "rapid proto-type" in google?
> *


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Coming soon I hope


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 08:57 PM~17430666
> *Newest members of the family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



yo jimbo get at me homeboy i need some visors lamps and bumper kits :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 14 2010, 09:07 PM~17494486
> *got ya bro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that skull for a chopper headlight.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

did any one cast some 62 skirts ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 25 2010, 09:25 AM~17597951
> *i like that skull for a chopper headlight.
> *


that probably could work somehow. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 25 2010, 02:39 PM~17600042
> *that probably could work somehow. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 25 2010, 10:30 AM~17598002
> *did any one cast some 62 skirts ?
> *


i got a set if anyone wants to cast them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17602528
> *i got a set if anyone wants to cast them
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 25 2010, 06:57 PM~17602528
> *i got a set if anyone wants to cast them
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17616334
> *:dunno:
> *


My bad. :biggrin: PM'd!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wouldnt bother me to do em.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 25 2010, 08:30 AM~17598002
> *did any one cast some 62 skirts ?
> *


COMING SOON!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 26 2010, 08:44 PM~17616348
> *wouldnt bother me to do em.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 26 2010, 09:44 PM~17616345
> *My bad. :biggrin: PM'd!
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2010, 09:08 PM~17616684
> *
> *



:h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

in any case, i need a set. got my 62 in my hands :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 25 2010, 06:57 PM~17602528
> *i got a set if anyone wants to cast them
> *



hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 28 2010, 01:11 AM~17629837
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *


  THERE ON THE WAY! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2010, 01:17 AM~17629883
> * THERE ON THE WAY! :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :x:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 27 2010, 08:51 PM~17627971
> *in any case, i need a set.  got my 62 in my hands :0
> *



No worries bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 28 2010, 10:19 AM~17632578
> *No worries bro.
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 28 2010, 11:19 AM~17632578
> *No worries bro.
> *



jimbo homie your resin is the shits clean casting homeboy cant wait to use it real soon :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 4 2010, 11:26 PM~17700439
> *jimbo homie your resin is the shits clean casting homeboy cant wait to use it real soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 4 2010, 10:26 PM~17700439
> *jimbo homie your resin is the shits clean casting homeboy cant wait to use it real soon  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

page 4..sheeesh :angry: 

anyways, would anyone be interested if i attempt to do 59 impy skirts & boot top?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 14 2010, 09:33 PM~17787781
> *page 4..sheeesh :angry:
> 
> anyways, would anyone be interested if i attempt to do 59 impy skirts & boot top?
> *



i think jimbo doin the cruiser skirts already  

jimbo send me a pm with your addy and ill send this out


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have any bomb skirts and molder rear fender for spare tire for the AMT 50 chevy pick up?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ i thought so, but wanted to get my foot in there just in case  may cast my own up, just for personal use for other vehicles :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 14 2010, 08:39 PM~17787846
> *i think jimbo doin the cruiser skirts already
> 
> jimbo send me a pm with your addy and ill send this out
> *




Done. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 14 2010, 08:42 PM~17787880
> *any1 have any bomb skirts and molder rear fender for spare tire for the AMT 50 chevy pick up?
> *



PMed.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2010, 02:17 AM~17629883
> * THEY'RE ON THE WAY! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 14 2010, 09:59 PM~17788168
> *^^ i thought so, but wanted to get my foot in there just in case  may cast my own up, just for personal use for other vehicles :biggrin:
> *



If I could add more hours in a day I would cast my own stuff too :biggrin: I giveyou casting guys props it's alot of time and work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

IS ANYBODY GONNA START CASTING BODYS YET ????? :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:yes: :h5: :werd:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 18 2010, 03:59 AM~17821972
> *:yes:  :h5:  :werd:
> *


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i still need an uptop.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 17 2010, 11:59 PM~17821972
> *:yes:  :h5:  :werd:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:  :biggrin: :cheesy: ----------->


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

molded my own 59 skirts last nite...and testing something else out as well :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

not gonna sit around waiting for bigpoppa


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 19 2010, 09:41 AM~17831405
> *not gonna sit around waiting for bigpoppa
> 
> 
> ...



That foo long gone with peoples money too but I notice he hops on here ocasionaly :uh: 

Nice work


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 19 2010, 08:14 AM~17831244
> *molded my own 59 skirts last nite...and testing something else out as well :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 19 2010, 08:41 AM~17831405
> *not gonna sit around waiting for bigpoppa
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good E! :cheesy: :0 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah it's a Euro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 03:22 PM~17833570
> *:wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


tryin to cast diamond plate sheets...came out in the mold pretty well, its just getting it thick enuf that its not paper thin but not thick as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 19 2010, 04:51 PM~17834088
> *tryin to cast diamond plate sheets...came out in the mold pretty well, its just getting it thick enuf that its not paper thin but not thick as hell. :biggrin:
> *



Partner of mine ordered some flexible resin from Texas??? He tells me IT'S THE SHIT!!! :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yo slammed, lemme kno whuddup on fomr 59-60 cruiser skirts bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 02:42 PM~17833693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD JIM  -------->CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 04:42 PM~17833693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2010, 10:39 PM~17836184
> *
> *




:h5: :420:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 19 2010, 10:37 PM~17836171
> *LOOKS GOOD JIM  -------->CAN I HAVE IT  :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 11:54 PM~17836259
> *:h5:  :420:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2010, 11:11 PM~17836323
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :nicoderm: :x: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 07:41 PM~17834955
> *yo slammed, lemme kno whuddup on fomr 59-60 cruiser skirts bro.
> *


they aren't the cruiser skirts..just the stock shit that came with it....unless thats what ya lookin for...

im lookin for a set for my own 59.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ahh. who would have some? they would look badass on my 60.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 06:42 PM~17833693
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: i dont even have to say it....................... but i will :biggrin: i want one lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 20 2010, 07:07 AM~17837389
> *ahh. who would have some? they would look badass on my 60.
> *


jimbo? .... if and when i find em, ill make sure to tell ya D


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 20 2010, 12:15 AM~17836341
> *:yessad:  :nicoderm:  :x:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish someone would cast a '77-'79 Lincoln !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

what do yall want in resin just curious

parts wise, not bodies


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 20 2010, 06:57 PM~17840886
> *what do yall want in resin just curious
> 
> parts wise, not bodies
> *


organ pipe speakers

desert coolers

tissue dispenser :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 20 2010, 07:09 PM~17840991
> *organ pipe speakers
> 
> desert coolers
> ...


dont have them

too easy to scratch

?? o wait nvm dont have that.



if they come out i might have 1109 rings and 1113s


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 20 2010, 03:13 PM~17839655
> *I wish someone would cast a '77-'79 Lincoln !
> 
> *


 just for starters...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 17 2010, 09:16 AM~17814338
> *IS ANYBODY GONNA START CASTING BODYS YET ????? :biggrin:
> *


 I will be in for one or two.. Yea I hate to beat a dead horse.but jimbo they do not lie when people give you props on your work... thanks all casters once again..

How about boot's (more important) up tops for all cars... the same way a 59 vert comes with a boot and a top? can you make tops for the revel cadillac, for the promo 77-79 cadi? up top for glasshouse's.... for 67's and 68's and 69's..and can somebody make some skirts for every car that could have skirts but dont,.,,,? 70 impala 69, 68,67,64.43.42. 57 belair? 57 Nomad? and what about bumper's with bumper guards for glasshouse's? and pontiac trans am side view mirrors, they are the same mirrors GM used on the landau glasshouse's! Oh and bench seats for every year kit that only comes in buckets!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 21 2010, 03:29 AM~17843098
> *I will be in for one or two..  Yea I hate to beat a dead horse.but jimbo they do not lie when people give you props on your work...  thanks all casters once again..
> 
> How about boot's (more important) up tops for all cars... the same way a 59 vert comes with a boot and a top?  can you make tops for the revel cadillac, for the promo 77-79 cadi? up top for glasshouse's.... for 67's and 68's and 69's..and can somebody make some skirts for every car that could have skirts but dont,.,,,? 70 impala 69, 68,67,64.43.42.  57 belair? 57 Nomad?  and what about bumper's with bumper guards for glasshouse's? and pontiac trans am side view mirrors,  they are the same mirrors GM used on the landau glasshouse's! Oh and bench seats for every year kit that only comes in buckets!
> *


Chuuuuuurch!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 06:10 PM~17834456
> *Partner of mine ordered some flexible resin from Texas??? He tells me IT'S THE SHIT!!! :dunno:
> *


where'd he get that? wouldnt mind trying that myself, the diamond plate pieces are being made to go on my garage diorama...


annnnd while were casting shit...








1109's, chevy emblems, hydro pumps, and batteries, as 59 skirts..all molded & casted....the difference with my 1109's, are they are casted w/o the chrome lip, so they can be slid on after casted... like this ( plus they are 1/8" deeper than 1109's)

























but after playing too much i busted my mold...just screwin around to see if i could do other than just semi rims...and yes, i can cast anything except bodies at the moment...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 21 2010, 10:12 AM~17844838
> *where'd he get that?  wouldnt mind trying that myself, the diamond plate pieces are being made to go on my garage diorama...
> annnnd while were casting shit...
> 
> ...


lol i casted the whole damm wheel, does the lip just drop in i was afraid of doing that at first


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its more of a playing with time thing, in order for the lip to go in the casted piece w/o breaking the ring...the wheel has to come out of the mold while its still pliable/rubbery, so the ring can go inside & the rim/tire will dry out in a perfect wheel with a lip that can be pulled off whenever....thats how i did it, but it also fucked up my mold, but i was also just testing waters as well.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 21 2010, 10:20 AM~17844900
> *its more of a playing with time thing, in order for the lip to go in the casted piece w/o breaking the ring...the wheel has to come out of the mold while its still pliable/rubbery, so the ring can go inside & the rim/tire will dry out in a perfect wheel with a lip that can be pulled off whenever....thats how i did it, but it also fucked up my mold, but i was also just testing waters as well.
> *


nah i hate doing that it fucks the mold up i had to make decals to deal with the whitewalls . i think itll be easier to cast the honed out revell tire for 1109s and do the whitewall as a decal. since the revell wheels are actual 13s.

im casting 2 dressup kits 

67 impala street machine cover and intake setuo

63 impala air cleaner and 57 bel air finned heads


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

heres what i meant


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 21 2010, 11:46 AM~17845597
> *heres what i meant
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey the vogues ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 21 2010, 03:27 PM~17845930
> *Me likey the vogues ...
> *




x-2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 21 2010, 10:46 AM~17845597
> *heres what i meant
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT LOOKS SWEET BRO


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 20 2010, 05:57 PM~17840886
> *what do yall want in resin just curious
> 
> parts wise, not bodies
> *


pillow tops for caddies


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 20 2010, 07:57 PM~17840886
> *what do yall want in resin just curious
> 
> parts wise, not bodies
> *



How about some Technic 1200's (dj turntables)?!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fool2+Jun 21 2010, 04:22 PM~17847811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont have


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

of course you dont have them, if they were readily available, everyone would have them, scratchbuild and cast foo! :twak:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 21 2010, 05:12 PM~17848271
> *of course you dont have them, if they were readily available, everyone would have them, scratchbuild and cast foo! :twak:
> *


fuck that i think i have a pillow piece from the van kits but dont know where it ran off to


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jun 21 2010, 05:22 PM~17847811
> *pillow tops for caddies
> *


 by pillow tops for caddies, u mean the seats right? 

I've got a pillow from a van kit molded into a bed that'd be cool to cast, if you want to try messing with that. I'll post a pic 4 ya guys tomorrow. also some diamond tuck walls

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

how about a 50's Caddy style air cleaner??


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jun 21 2010, 08:30 PM~17850439
> *by pillow tops for caddies, u mean the seats right?
> 
> I've got a pillow from a van kit molded into a bed that'd be cool to cast, if you want to try messing with that.  I'll post a pic 4 ya guys tomorrow.  also some diamond tuck walls
> ...


thats the shit i had


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jun 21 2010, 08:37 PM~17850532
> *how about a 50's Caddy style air cleaner??
> *


shouldnt be hard..im doing a few others for someone else.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

???? Not all pillow tops, but some nice diamond tucked seats in my stash.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 21 2010, 01:29 AM~17843098
> *I will be in for one or two..  Yea I hate to beat a dead horse.but jimbo they do not lie when people give you props on your work...  thanks all casters once again..
> 
> How about boot's (more important) up tops for all cars... the same way a 59 vert comes with a boot and a top?  can you make tops for the revel cadillac, for the promo 77-79 cadi? up top for glasshouse's.... for 67's and 68's and 69's..and can somebody make some skirts for every car that could have skirts but dont,.,,,? 70 impala 69, 68,67,64.43.42.  57 belair? 57 Nomad?  and what about bumper's with bumper guards for glasshouse's? and pontiac trans am side view mirrors,  they are the same mirrors GM used on the landau glasshouse's! Oh and bench seats for every year kit that only comes in buckets!
> *


yea hear's the order.. what? not on the menu? get a new menu and start casting..
And i really could use a set of vougue's (blade guy)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

molded up 6" door speakers, disc brakes and a hilux fuel cell :0 

as well as the spare tire cover & dummy tire/wheel for a 59 impy :biggrin:









first try at the bumper failed...i ran out of molding rubber to get it completely covered, then getting it out, just didnt work..broke the bumper in the end and the mold came out destroyed......so may try that another day.  everything else came out fine


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i gotta find some rotors to cast


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jun 21 2010, 08:42 PM~17850622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 24 2010, 08:48 PM~17880517
> *molded up 6" door speakers, disc brakes and a hilux fuel cell :0
> 
> as well as the spare tire cover & dummy tire/wheel for a 59 impy :biggrin:
> ...



What I did with a part like the bumper is I used thin tape and run it on the inside of the bumper having it stick out on top so it won't be covered by the silicone. This is your parting line. It's still a bit tricky to get the resin piece out because of the undercuts but it's easiest way to get it done.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 25 2010, 05:02 AM~17883497
> *What I did with a part like the bumper is I used thin tape and run it on the inside of the bumper having it stick out on top so it won't be covered by the silicone. This is your parting line. It's still a bit tricky to get the resin piece out because of the undercuts but it's easiest way to get it done.
> *


pics? i dont quite understand your idea...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 25 2010, 05:02 AM~17883497
> *What I did with a part like the bumper is I used thin tape and run it on the inside of the bumper having it stick out on top so it won't be covered by the silicone. This is your parting line. It's still a bit tricky to get the resin piece out because of the undercuts but it's easiest way to get it done.
> *




Good method J! :thumbsup: What I do Slammd is completely submerge the bumper in silicone then when it's dry and I go to take the part out, I run my xacto blade right on the inside of the bumper. The center part where it splits in two will only be very thin flash you can slice out later. DEFINITELY have to vent it in certain areas!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

caddy grills? anyone?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm...damn... thats what i figured, that it would be more of a pain in the ass than its worth..lol. i do have the spare tire cover though, havent casted anything with the new molds yet. Been busy bagging a blown pro-street GTX model..thats where the hilux fuel cell came from


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

them offsets them offsets  these are modified im actually molding a set
also have 1109 and 1113 rings
















different stereo gear


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

still flippin these if you need them


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

^^^^ NICE!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 25 2010, 08:34 AM~17884375
> *Good method J! :thumbsup: What I do Slammd is completely submerge the bumper in silicone then when it's dry and I go to take the part out, I run my xacto blade right on the inside of the bumper. The center part where it splits in two will only be very thin flash you can slice out later. DEFINITELY have to vent it in certain areas!
> *


But it's impossible to locate the inside of the bumper to cut it open when it's completely covered with silicone.

Here's another tip: Use talcum powder on molds with difficult areas. It seems like the talcum sucks the resin to these problem areas. Some molds didn't completey work for me like the LS mirrors even with casting under pressure but the talcum powder did the trick.   

Hearse: I will make a pic a prepped 1/12 bumper.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a question, i have a clip coming up thats gonna have a curve in it, now if i cast it that way its gonna be a super-sized lump..how do i get a smaller thinner version..stand it up or lay it flat ? id just need some helpful experience so i dont waste too much rubber.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 09:33 AM~17892421
> *heres a question, i have a clip coming up thats gonna have a curve in it, now if i cast it that way its gonna be a super-sized lump..how do i get a smaller thinner version..stand it up or lay it flat ?  id just need some helpful experience so i dont waste too much rubber.
> *


youre gonna waste rubber either way best way to do it is make a 2 part mold


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cant say ive done that type yet. Ive watched it done but not sure how that works toward what im doing...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 09:33 AM~17892421
> *heres a question, i have a clip coming up thats gonna have a curve in it, now if i cast it that way its gonna be a super-sized lump..how do i get a smaller thinner version..stand it up or lay it flat ?  id just need some helpful experience so i dont waste too much rubber.
> *


You mean like banana style curve? The LS clip I did uses a two part mold like Esoteric says, it's easiest.
Remember you can cut an old mold into small pieces or use a meast grinder and mix this thru the silicone after you poured the impression layer. When you have a vacuump pump and pressure pot you can also mix it right away. Use aprox. 30% of grinded silicone.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i dont have all the pressure pot and vacuum lines and such..just tryin to get away cheap w/o havin to get those things just yet...im still on a budget as far as modeling goes myself.

but yeah it has that banana shape..its the s-10 clip im getting from hock to do up, and just want it to come out right...

shit..i just had a vision of how to do it i believe....like yall are sayin with a two-part...like do the bottom half on one mold, then flip over and do the other side?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 10:27 AM~17892643
> *i dont have all the pressure pot and vacuum lines and such..just tryin to get away cheap w/o havin to get those things just yet...im still on a budget as far as modeling goes myself.
> 
> but yeah it has that banana shape..its the s-10 clip im getting from hock to do up, and just want it to come out right...
> *


Just make a mold bucket with a larger but similar shape using thin styrene sheet material. Aprox. 10 to 15mm thick wall is more than sufficient using 30A silicone.
Two part mold.

When I didn't have the pressure/vacuum pot stuff I used the bombs away method pouring the silicone from 50 to 75 cm height into the mold. Gently mix the silicone in a paper cup when done make a small hole near the bottom and the silicone will run in a thin line down into the mold.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> But it's impossible to locate the inside of the bumper to cut it open when it's completely covered with silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 09:33 AM~17892421
> *heres a question, i have a clip coming up thats gonna have a curve in it, now if i cast it that way its gonna be a super-sized lump..how do i get a smaller thinner version..stand it up or lay it flat ?  id just need some helpful experience so i dont waste too much rubber.
> *




KEEP YOUR BADD MOLDS! You can cut it up and use it for filler when you pour another mold. totally re-usable in that aspect.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17890647
> *still flippin these if you need them
> 
> 
> ...




Them offsets them offsets! :cheesy: Yo Esoteric, we gon' talk.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 26 2010, 03:40 PM~17893893
> *Them offsets them offsets! :cheesy: Yo Esoteric, we gon' talk.... :biggrin:
> *


cast those bad boys jimbo.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 26 2010, 03:12 PM~17894050
> *cast those bad boys jimbo.
> *




Can't do that, thats E's hard work... I just want some.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 26 2010, 04:14 PM~17894057
> *Can't do that, thats E's hard work... I just want some.... :biggrin:
> *


oh ok.E quit holding out and let jimbo cast them. :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 26 2010, 03:15 PM~17894062
> *oh ok.E quit holding out and let jimbo cast them. :cheesy:
> *


when i go broke ill flip the molds, thats 5 years worth of work tracing down rings i dont sell them for much 4 bucks gets you the set shipped for the 16-20 i havent casted the offsets i made yet, 3 shipped for the 1109 rings and 11113s(i backwards casted them so that they have a lip theyre also really thin so you have to watch your strength.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 04:37 PM~17894165
> *when i go broke ill flip the molds, thats 5 years worth of work tracing down rings i dont sell them for much 4 bucks gets you the set shipped for the 16-20 i havent casted the offsets i made yet, 3 shipped for the 1109 rings and 11113s(i backwards casted them so that they have a lip theyre also really thin so you have to watch your strength.
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 03:37 PM~17894165
> *when i go broke ill flip the molds, thats 5 years worth of work tracing down rings i dont sell them for much 4 bucks gets you the set shipped for the 16-20 i havent casted the offsets i made yet, 3 shipped for the 1109 rings and 11113s(i backwards casted them so that they have a lip theyre also really thin so you have to watch your strength.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

after fixing the mold they started coming out cleaner

Sick of all those extra wheels you cant do shit with because theyre not lowrider or "gangsta" enough?




Well thats been solved and taken care of



Euy yourself a set of Esoteric Motorsports, Gangsta wheel rings. 

Go from stock to gangsta in less than 1 second. 

combine gangsta rings with the pegasus tires and youll have og gangsta wheels perfect for your old school and new school lowriding needs.

they come in 2 sizes

Gangsta 


















and also now available in


Super Gangsta


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 05:27 PM~17894395
> *after fixing the mold they started coming out cleaner
> 
> Sick of all those extra wheels you cant do shit with because theyre not lowrider or "gangsta" enough?
> ...


That's cool cause those stupid stickers were crap.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 26 2010, 05:15 PM~17894638
> *That's cool cause those stupid stickers were crap.
> *


what stickers


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 07:40 PM~17895075
> *what stickers
> *


Some bullshit whitewall stickers that they use to sell.they sucked.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 26 2010, 07:08 PM~17895210
> *Some bullshit whitewall stickers that they use to sell.they sucked.
> *


:yessad: the pegasus die cut vinyl ones, the fats were ok , but the skinnys blew donkey balls....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 26 2010, 07:13 PM~17895229
> *:yessad: the pegasus die cut vinyl ones, the fats were ok , but the skinnys blew donkey balls....
> *


almost tried those when pegasus tires were like 7$ a set but then i found whitewall o rings


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 26 2010, 02:38 PM~17893884
> *KEEP YOUR BADD MOLDS!  You can cut it up and use it for filler when you pour another mold. totally re-usable in that aspect.
> *



thanks for telling me this...i have a few around i havent chunked yet...good to know.

And Eso..those lips are badass bro..i gotta have a set of those !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 07:15 PM~17895241
> *almost tried those when pegasus tires were like 7$ a set but then i found whitewall o rings
> *


where did u find o-rings with witewalls?! i need some for some wheels im doin an a 1/32 impala, the wheels r from the revell lowrider kit, but obviously the tire is 2 big 4 a 1/32! so i fit it with an o-ring and it fits perfect, but i been tryin all kinds to paint on a white wall and it just comes out sloppy!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 26 2010, 08:36 PM~17895614
> *where did u find o-rings with witewalls?! i need some for some wheels im doin an a 1/32 impala, the wheels r from the revell lowrider kit, but obviously the tire is 2 big 4 a 1/32! so i fit it with an o-ring and it fits perfect, but i been tryin all kinds to paint on a white wall and it just comes out sloppy!
> *


that was way back like in 93 lol now i just paint them with a bow compass


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 04:27 PM~17894395
> *after fixing the mold they started coming out cleaner
> 
> Sick of all those extra wheels you cant do shit with because theyre not lowrider or "gangsta" enough?
> ...


I Like!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 26 2010, 05:02 PM~17894295
> *:biggrin:
> *


i would love a few of these. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-TEAR-DROP-TRAILE...=item2a08307820


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 26 2010, 04:14 PM~17894057
> *Can't do that, thats E's hard work... I just want some.... :biggrin:
> *


can you recast this for me? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AIGHT HOMIES I GOT BORED AND DECIDED TO CAST SOME PARTS TODAY....PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANY.......................................................................................................

SQUARE KICKER SPEAKERS....................









FLAMED AMPS...............................









BASEBALL CAPS,PAINT THEM YOUR FAVORITE COLOR AND ADD YOUR TEAM LOGO,NICE FOR SITTING INSIDE A VEHICLE............................................









I ALSO CASTED THE SIDE MOUNT AIR CONDITIONERS FOR THE BOMBS WILL POST PICS UP LATER ON TONITE! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS IM TAKING THE PICS FROM MY CELL PHONE!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 08:19 PM~17911906
> *can you recast this for me? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah! :cheesy: Is that a trailered microwave?  :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2010, 07:44 PM~17921351
> *AIGHT HOMIES I GOT BORED AND DECIDED TO CAST SOME PARTS TODAY....PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANY.......................................................................................................
> 
> SQUARE KICKER SPEAKERS....................
> ...



Looks good Marky Mark!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 09:45 PM~17921372
> *Hell yeah! :cheesy:  Is that a trailered microwave?   :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 06:47 PM~17921386
> *Looks good Marky Mark!!! :cheesy:
> *


THANX JIMBO! HOPE EVERYONE LIKES! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I can definitely use some swamp coolers.....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 07:45 PM~17921372
> *Hell yeah! :cheesy:  Is that a trailered microwave?   :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 10:45 PM~17921372
> *Hell yeah! :cheesy:  Is that a trailered microwave?   :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *







BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 05:19 PM~17911906
> *can you recast this for me? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Coca-Cola cooler?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 08:19 PM~17911906
> *can you recast this for me? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i want one!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2010, 09:44 PM~17921351
> *AIGHT HOMIES I GOT BORED AND DECIDED TO CAST SOME PARTS TODAY....PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANY.......................................................................................................
> 
> SQUARE KICKER SPEAKERS....................
> ...


how much are the speaker/amps an hats?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 08:19 PM~17911906
> *can you recast this for me? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


******* cooking?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES THE COOLERS,THEY HAVE THE FAN DOWN INSIDE AS WELL(48 CHEVY FLEETLINE IS NOT FOR SALE)..........................................
















PM ME IF INTERESTED!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17922866
> *HERES THE COOLERS,THEY HAVE THE FAN DOWN INSIDE AS WELL(48 CHEVY FLEETLINE IS NOT FOR SALE)..........................................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 How much bro??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 29 2010, 09:00 PM~17922922
> *:0  :0  :0 How much bro??
> *


PM ME!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2010, 10:01 PM~17922927
> *PM ME!
> *


Thanks again Mark :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 29 2010, 09:45 PM~17922047
> ******** cooking?!?! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ILL BE CASTING UP A FEW MORE ITEMS TODAY IF I GET TIME!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 30 2010, 09:08 AM~17925578
> *ILL BE CASTING UP A FEW MORE ITEMS TODAY IF I GET TIME!
> *


 :angry: 

hurry up !!!!!!


















:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2010, 08:44 PM~17921351
> *AIGHT HOMIES I GOT BORED AND DECIDED TO CAST SOME PARTS TODAY....PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANY.......................................................................................................
> 
> SQUARE KICKER SPEAKERS....................
> ...


love the caps. pm sent


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

s-10 clip is in the mold...havent checked it as far as casting wise yet... this is round 2 of casting it...tough piece to do!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cast is out of the mold..this is what i have so far. the first two didnt come out completely on the top of the grille, which ive figured out how this mold works...a lil time consuming piece but..

heres what it looks like on a 1/20 blazer..just for visualization.

























and [email protected] is getting in on this..he's helping out by sending the 1/24 scale version to do. Thanks again J 

edit: the marks on the bumper are color i had in the mix...so disregard that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 3 2010, 09:33 AM~17952332
> *cast is out of the mold..this is what i have so far.  the first two didnt come out completely on the top of the grille, which ive figured out how this mold works...a lil time consuming piece but..
> 
> heres what it looks like on a 1/20 blazer..just for visualization.
> ...


 :wow: yezsir!! that did come out badd ass! now its ur turn jeff! get that clip to brian! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it took a lil bit to figure out...and this is my biggest laid out mold yet, but it uses up less material than 1 semi rim does. :0 1 tablespoon....hehe


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 3 2010, 12:33 PM~17952332
> *cast is out of the mold..this is what i have so far.  the first two didnt come out completely on the top of the grille, which ive figured out how this mold works...a lil time consuming piece but..
> 
> heres what it looks like on a 1/20 blazer..just for visualization.
> ...




:0 :biggrin: 

that shit looks smooth man! i deff. want one or two as we speak lol

and the one i got is somewhere inbetween , so its gonna need alot of work for it to work, i ended up getting the wrong die-crap and and like i said in the pm, its alil to big for 1/24 scale, and like a 8th short on the 1/20 scale, so its gonna take some work to either shorten it? 

but itll go out monday for sure


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i have a 1/24 sonoma i can work with to get it in scale...will see when it gets here what i can do with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 3 2010, 12:49 PM~17952421
> *i have a 1/24 sonoma i can work with to get it in scale...will see when it gets here what i can do with it.
> *


  ill get it out monday for ya


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

once that clip gets here, im putting together some airbags, and im gonna cast those with it...since everyone seems to ask where to get those at. Seems to be a no-brainer to make those too.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 3 2010, 09:45 AM~17952403
> *it took a lil bit to figure out...and this is my biggest laid out mold yet, but it uses up less material than 1 semi rim does. :0  1 tablespoon....hehe
> *


Looks good homie!
It's totally normal that the first 2 to 4 castings can turn out not a 100% perfect. 
Really, try talcum powder I'm sure it will help a lot since it will make the resin run way better.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 3 2010, 10:50 AM~17952745
> *Looks good homie!
> It's totally normal that the first 2 to 4 castings can turn out not a 100% perfect.
> Really, try talcum powder I'm sure it will help a lot since it will make the resin run way better.
> *


baby powder right?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 3 2010, 11:11 AM~17952898
> *baby powder right?
> *


Yup! Works like a charm.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 3 2010, 11:30 AM~17953004
> *Yup! Works like a charm.
> *


i only tried it once and was happy i just dusted a few molds right now for later


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm...will do that :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 3 2010, 01:11 PM~17952898
> *baby powder right?
> *


I use it on every pour. Helps out a ton.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 3 2010, 09:33 AM~17952332
> *cast is out of the mold..this is what i have so far.  the first two didnt come out completely on the top of the grille, which ive figured out how this mold works...a lil time consuming piece but..
> 
> heres what it looks like on a 1/20 blazer..just for visualization.
> ...


cant wait for the 1/24 one!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 3 2010, 10:08 PM~17955405
> *cant wait for the 1/24 one!!!
> *


X 2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 21 2010, 01:29 AM~17843098
> *I will be in for one or two..  Yea I hate to beat a dead horse.but jimbo they do not lie when people give you props on your work...  thanks all casters once again..
> 
> How about boot's (more important) up tops for all cars... the same way a 59 vert comes with a boot and a top?  can you make tops for the revel cadillac, for the promo 77-79 cadi? up top for glasshouse's.... for 67's and 68's and 69's..and can somebody make some skirts for every car that could have skirts but dont,.,,,? 70 impala 69, 68,67,64.43.42.   57 belair? 57 Nomad?  and what about bumper's with bumper guards for glasshouse's? and pontiac trans am side view mirrors,  they are the same mirrors GM used on the landau glasshouse's! Oh and bench seats for every year kit that only comes in buckets!
> *


 the demand is strong! who will answer? Jimbo, do you still have an uptop for a 63? and what about trying to make another uptop.? start with three cars.. that come vert. but dont have tops.. 61 and 62 and 65 Lincoln.. those and skirts would be a great start....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

if anyone knows where i can get a LS clip or a big body fleetwood, could you please pm me some info....ive been tryin to get a fleetwood for over a year!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Jul 4 2010, 02:46 PM~17959819
> *if anyone knows where i can get a LS clip or a big body fleetwood, could you please pm me some info....ive been tryin to get a fleetwood for over a year!
> *



Hit up Jevries thread. He made an identical replica of the whole Ls package. Can't help ya on the big body.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN JIMBO!!! PUTTING IN SOME WORK FOR THE HOMIES!! HOPE ALL YOU GUYS BUY THIS STUFF UP AND NOT SAY "YEAH YEAH I WANT THIS & THAT" AND THEY DONT SELL JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHER STUFF THATS BEEN MADE FOR US IN THE PAST!! IF YOU REQUEST/RESERVE...BUY IT!!! BIG JIM IS MAKING SOME GREAT LOOKING PRODUCTS FOR US!

PS. PUT ME DOWN FOR SOME 62' SKIRTS HOMIE!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 01:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 4 2010, 03:05 PM~17959879
> *DAMN JIMBO!!! PUTTING IN SOME WORK FOR THE HOMIES!! HOPE ALL YOU GUYS BUY THIS STUFF UP AND NOT SAY "YEAH YEAH I WANT THIS & THAT" AND THEY DONT SELL JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHER STUFF THATS BEEN MADE FOR US IN THE PAST!! IF YOU REQUEST/RESERVE...BUY IT!!! BIG JIM IS MAKING SOME GREAT LOOKING PRODUCTS FOR US!
> 
> PS. PUT ME DOWN FOR SOME 62' SKIRTS HOMIE!
> *


 Time's like this, I am glad i ended up single wit no kids.. I got no baby mama drama,
no child support.. my rent is paid.. lights are on.. I got my pawn shop owner's 
personal cell number,, and pay pal standing buy... :wow: You know me Jimbo!
I'm down for any skirts that dont come in a kit.. (request/reserve) I ramble on with paragraph's and bla bla bla.... But I am in this for life,, (no punn) lol so if any of my request ever come to light? I am not one of those ( I will get back to you guys)
I more like , (Shit, this is what I asked for! now I have to find out how much? so I 
can make it happen) kind of guy... but shit yall hurd the man.! quit lookie looin and jabber jawing :cheesy: and start spending with the men of the MOLD.. Im down Jimbo for the 62 skirts as well. I think Hearse is going to hook me up with a pair?
but i still have 4 more 62's (of course one is a wagon) but Jimbo I will pay for that 63 uptop. as well.. Hey do you want to borrow a boot for a 68 impala to cast? halla..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the grill in the upper left for?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 04:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...












I'm broke as hell but I got enough to get me some skirts! Hit me up with the specifics on which skirts go with what car!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i need some 62 and some 64 skirts if u have any.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 4 2010, 04:56 PM~17960283
> *whats the grill in the upper left for?
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 4 2010, 02:44 PM~17959813
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 05:17 PM~17960378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


65-66 skirts...










Duece skirts...










Top right is 50 truck skirts with trim. Just below that is the "Homies Edition Big Body skirt exstensions"...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 4 2010, 03:05 PM~17959879
> *DAMN JIMBO!!! PUTTING IN SOME WORK FOR THE HOMIES!! HOPE ALL YOU GUYS BUY THIS STUFF UP AND NOT SAY "YEAH YEAH I WANT THIS & THAT" AND THEY DONT SELL JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHER STUFF THATS BEEN MADE FOR US IN THE PAST!! IF YOU REQUEST/RESERVE...BUY IT!!! BIG JIM IS MAKING SOME GREAT LOOKING PRODUCTS FOR US!
> 
> PS. PUT ME DOWN FOR SOME 62' SKIRTS HOMIE!
> *



 


Send me them disc brakes foo!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 08:11 PM~17960571
> *65-66 skirts...
> 
> 
> ...


Send me a bill for 1 set of the 62 and 1 set of the 65/66!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2010, 06:46 PM~17960712
> *:biggrin:
> *



 :h5: :h5:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 07:51 PM~17960729
> *  :h5:  :h5:
> *


  :h5:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you got any 69/70 skirts too? :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2010, 07:20 PM~17960817
> *you got any 69/70 skirts too?  :biggrin:
> *



Not yet Uce... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 08:23 PM~17960835
> *Not yet Uce... :biggrin:
> *


Soon


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 05:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...






*cough*cough* :biggrin: *cough*cough


you cast some 76 grills too? did i see that right?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 4 2010, 08:52 PM~17960959
> **cough*cough* :biggrin:  *cough*cough
> you cast some 76 grills too? did i see that right?
> *


malibu/elco grills :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2010, 10:53 PM~17960962
> *malibu/elco grills :biggrin:
> *




just askin................. but why? what can you put them on? other then an elco?

unless homie is castin malibus back there in the lab? :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 4 2010, 09:03 PM~17961000
> *just askin................. but why? what can you put them on? other then an elco?
> 
> unless homie is castin malibus back there in the lab? :wow:
> *


He will be soon.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Why not... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 03:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

we need a front clip to fit the 86 El Camino SS version.....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2010, 08:35 PM~17961137
> *we need a front clip to fit the 86 El Camino SS version.....
> *


x2 like a bumper filler to make the 80


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We going to try to get the 80's Malibu wagon casted.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 4 2010, 06:27 PM~17961362
> *x2 like a bumper filler to make the 82
> *


a piece to put on the front of the AMT kit instead of the SS clip


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You've been busy bro!!! GOOD work!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

X2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 05:57 PM~17960506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice elco, but why the casted grill if it already has one? Okay day 3 no answer about the uptop's ;;;; Okay I will take a number and sit my fat ass down..
pay pal standing buy for 4 pair of 62 skirts.... I will never want 65 or 66 skirts...
but i hate repeating myself on things i do want or will pay for when they arive ...
skirts? 2 pair 63, 2 pair 64, 1 pair 67 with chrome...4 pair 68,,2 pair 69 2 pair 70..
CAN you make a bench seat with the 67 pattern? I am going to sit hear in the door way untill my number (68) is called.. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 5 2010, 11:57 AM~17964402
> *nice elco, but why the casted grill if it already has one?  Okay day 3 no answer about the uptop's  ;;;; Okay I will take a number and sit my fat ass down..
> pay pal standing buy for 4 pair of 62 skirts....  I will never want 65 or 66 skirts...
> but i hate repeating myself on things i do want or will pay for when they arive ...
> ...


then we can convert the ss monte to a 82 i guess but its gonna be a bit of filling to do.
i molded the offsets today


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 5 2010, 12:57 PM~17964402
> *nice elco, but why the casted grill if it already has one?  Okay day 3 no answer about the uptop's  ;;;; Okay I will take a number and sit my fat ass down..
> pay pal standing buy for 4 pair of 62 skirts....  I will never want 65 or 66 skirts...
> but i hate repeating myself on things i do want or will pay for when they arive ...
> ...


Patience bro.it is a holiday weekend.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 05:21 PM~17960599
> *
> Send me them disc brakes foo!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU READY FOR THEM? I WAS WAITING ON YOU BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 5 2010, 05:42 PM~17966301
> *ARE YOU READY FOR THEM? I WAS WAITING ON YOU BRO! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice work big homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 03:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: damn when i get paid its on :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 6 2010, 01:47 AM~17970753
> *hno:  hno:  hno: damn when i get paid its on  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those actual chevy artillerys?? or modified revell fords? Wouldnt mind havin couple chevys around for some of my projects. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Zenith style Knock Offs casted in white or black resin $5 plus $2 for world wide priority shipping!*










Chrome foiled knock off.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CAN I GET 4 SETS OF THESE J?? PAYPAL IN THE MORNING!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 7 2010, 02:33 AM~17980822
> *CAN I GET 4 SETS OF THESE J?? PAYPAL IN THE MORNING!
> *


No prob!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>- Pressure casted resin True 13 inch detailed wire wheels.
- True 5.20 tires casted in black rubber/ urethane
- Seperate white walls
- Zenith style knock offs

These are the best scaled and detailed wire wheels I've seen and were originaly manufactured by Aoshima. 
The tires are downsized Pegasus ones and casted in flexible urethane to represent the orginal 5.20 tires.

Wheels do not come in chrome!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 8 2010, 11:46 AM~17428197
> *HOW CA I GET MY HANDS ON ONE?
> *


x2?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 8 2010, 11:46 AM~17428197
> *HOW CA I GET MY HANDS ON ONE?
> *


X2?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 05:01 AM~17980937
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>- Pressure casted resin True 13 inch detailed wire wheels.
> - True 5.20 tires casted in black rubber/ urethane
> - Seperate white walls
> ...


still have these?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 10:02 AM~17982499
> *still have these?
> *


Yep!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 11:05 AM~17982521
> *Yep!
> *


put me down for a set.ill paypal you fri.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how much for 2 pairs of arts and some bomb skirts? ? ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 11:05 AM~17982521
> *Yep!
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 01:36 AM~17980765
> *Zenith style Knock Offs casted in white or black resin $5 plus $2 for world wide priority shipping!
> 
> 
> ...



Wheres the lil' smiley dudes clappin their hands when you need 'em... :biggrin: Another home run J! :wow: DEFINITELY gonna grab some next week!!! :wow: :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 04:01 AM~17980937
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>- Pressure casted resin True 13 inch detailed wire wheels.
> - True 5.20 tires casted in black rubber/ urethane
> - Seperate white walls
> ...




Just BEATIFUL J... :h5: :worship: :worship:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17987308
> *pm sent
> *




Gotcha.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 7 2010, 07:31 PM~17987249
> *Just BEATIFUL J... :h5:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanx Jimbo!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*True 13 inch detailed wire wheels set (4X) with zenith style knock offs. 
$12 plus $2 worldwide priority shipping.*

- One piece pressure casted resin True 13 inch detailed wire wheels and Zenith style knock offs

These are the best scaled and detailed wire wheels I've seen and were originaly manufactured by Aoshima. 
After it's chromed you can paint the tire using Tamiya black polycarbonate paint which has a satin/ rubber like
finish and is very durable. I suggest to mask the whitewall using sticky vinyl or masking tape.
You also need to drill a hole on the back of the wheel.



















Wheels do not come in chrome!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

- Pressure casted resin 1/12 scale 13 inch detailed rims with seperate wires for easy two tone effects.
- True 5.20 skinny look tires casted in durable black rubber/ urethane. (Due to the combination of the mold and rubber urethane these tires can have minor flaws, nothing serious though.)
- Sticky vinyl white walls applied
- Zenith style knock offs

<img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/jevriesblog/newwirewheel_25.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:red\'>These 1/12 wire wheels are very limited!!* 
Only have 12 sets available and I since we are moving to another place
I won't be able to create more anytime soon.
The rear wheels fit on the axle of the Radio Shack lowriders and Maisto '64 Impala.
On the front wheels you can use mini bearings or nylon/ plastic bushings (the Maisto '64 already has these)

*Although these pressure casted resin wheels are strong they are not intendet to race with. Cruising only!
The seperate wires give the wheels extra strenght so I suggest to glue them in place. *

*Wheels do not come in chrome!!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 04:01 AM~17980937
> *SOLD OUT!!
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 01:45 AM~17990050
> *SOLD OUT!!
> 
> 
> *


Dammit :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I JUST CASTED THESE LASTNIGHT.....KICKER 15' SPEAKERS...PM ME IF INTERESTED.................................................*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 8 2010, 09:59 AM~17991761
> *I JUST CASTED THESE LASTNIGHT.....KICKER 15' SPEAKERS...PM ME IF INTERESTED.................................................
> 
> 
> ...


They look nice


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 08:07 AM~17991833
> *They look nice
> *


PICS DONT DO JUSTICE,THESE ARE CLEAN SPEAKERS!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 8 2010, 10:10 AM~17991863
> *PICS DONT DO JUSTICE,THESE ARE CLEAN SPEAKERS!
> *


Got a pic of the back side?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 08:37 AM~17991503
> *Dammit  :angry:
> *


Sorry bro, this Japanese guy bought almost the entire stock. I still have the one piece resin 13 inch wire wheels they look practically the same after chrome and black paint.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 10:30 AM~17992013
> *Sorry bro, this Japanese guy bought almost the entire stock. I still have the one piece resin 13 inch wire wheels they look practically the same after chrome and black paint.
> *


Pm me a pic


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 09:32 AM~17992027
> *Pm me a pic
> *


I will prep one and show you the result this weekend. I've used the Tamiya PS paint on many other items and it has the perfect look and is very strong as well.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 10:34 AM~17992051
> *I will prep one and show you the result this weekend. I've used the Tamiya PS paint on many other items and it has the perfect look and is very strong as well.
> *


Ok


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 10:34 AM~17992051
> *I will prep one and show you the result this weekend. I've used the Tamiya PS paint on many other items and it has the perfect look and is very strong as well.
> *


Wait which one did you sell out on?
You have 2 sizes right?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 09:46 AM~17992142
> *Post a pic
> *


*To this...took me 2 minutes.*


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

*12 Lowrider Bicycle Magazines*
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130408222672


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 8 2010, 11:31 AM~17993008
> *Wow!! How did you resin cast those magazines?? They look so real.... *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 11:33 AM~17993035
> *Wow!! How did you resin cast those magazines?? They look so real....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 12:33 PM~17993035
> *Wow!! How did you resin cast those magazines?? They look so real....
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

jim need some resin parts


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 9 2010, 06:38 PM~18005903
> *jim need some resin parts
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2010, 09:30 PM~18013630
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


I CANT SEE PICS!!!


what u casted?????!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 10 2010, 09:33 PM~18013658
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> I CANT SEE PICS!!!
> what u casted?????!?!??!?!?!?
> *


nothing yet. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im back...

1/20 S-10 clip is ready..waiting on orders before i make them..they are my most time consuming piece..$3.50

will be back with pics shortly. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 12 2010, 07:43 PM~18029861
> *im back...
> 
> 1/20 S-10 clip is ready..waiting on orders before i make them..they are my most time consuming piece..$3.50
> ...




:wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: 

still working on the imperfections...this is a tough ass cast to do, but its not everyones jumpin on to try it...  ill let em go at $3.50 each..keep in mind this is the 1/20 scaled version, some modding might be needed between cab & resin...i havent went very far as R&D and building with it yet.



























1/24 is coming up, i gotta put my work into it, to get it right tho. 

thanks again hocknberry for the 1/20 S-10 clip...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

1/24 sounds interesing.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

while im in the castin mood...gonna do a chevy c-1500 grille, but with a twist...headlights/turn signals are gonna be cut out, and the 2 piece billet grille will be cast as well...

like this









all you'd have to do is add, clear, smoked or colored tint to the openings, giving the illusion of a more realistic light.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

kinda like this??









I cast that a few years ago.. didnt sell many so stopped doing it.. still have the master here..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

master..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm gonna be working in this style p/u MAZDA B SERIES, been gathering all my pictures and info for the past couple months. Hope to have this out sometime soon will consist of extra cab series and stock dash.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2010, 11:21 AM~18044354
> *I'm gonna be working in this style p/u MAZDA B SERIES, been gathering all my pictures and info for the past couple months. Hope to have this out sometime soon will consist of extra cab series and stock dash.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jul 12 2010, 11:00 PM~18030082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Rick, if you still have this, when will you cast more? or are you willing to sell the master?!?! :wow:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2010, 01:21 PM~18044354
> *I'm gonna be working in this style p/u MAZDA B SERIES, been gathering all my pictures and info for the past couple months. Hope to have this out sometime soon will consist of extra cab series and stock dash.
> 
> 
> ...



keep us updated on this. i tried it once a long time ago when i didnt have as much experience with full custom stuff. Good luck on it, i will have to pick up a few of those off of you.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jul 14 2010, 02:06 PM~18045387
> *keep us updated on this.
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2010, 08:15 PM~18047580
> *
> *



 :angry:  :happysad:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2010, 06:17 PM~18047592
> *  :angry:    :happysad:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> Ok so is this going to fit a 1/25 s-10 or is this 1/20 period? I really want a few of these to replicate my 98..
> 
> im making two seperate versions...
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> > Ok so is this going to fit a 1/25 s-10 or is this 1/20 period? I really want a few of these to replicate my 98..
> >
> > im making two seperate versions...
> >
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2010, 09:21 AM~18044354
> *I'm gonna be working in this style p/u MAZDA B SERIES, been gathering all my pictures and info for the past couple months. Hope to have this out sometime soon will consist of extra cab series and stock dash.
> 
> 
> ...


i would love to see a reg cab, then i really would get one off of you bro! :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 15 2010, 11:03 PM~18059029
> *i would love to see a reg cab, then i really would get one off of you bro!  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 16 2010, 01:08 PM~18062571
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
Two part wheel with see thru wires*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 05:49 AM~18067360
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 17 2010, 08:58 AM~18068091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie! Gonna finish the master tomorrow and cast em next week. They look hella sick!!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

69 ford gala cast come dave


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 04:49 AM~18067360
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


put me down for a set.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 17 2010, 12:23 PM~18068757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love those.lets cast them.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have any visors for a 39 chevy they wanna sell


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 17 2010, 02:19 PM~18069386
> *any1 have any visors for a 39 chevy they wanna sell
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 05:49 AM~18067360
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


how much will u be selling them for????????????? they look badass


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jul 17 2010, 02:25 PM~18069691
> *how much will u be selling them for????????????? they look badass
> *


Pricing will be determined when I'm the process of creating em. They are two part wheels, rim and see thru wires, so it's more work than the Aoshima copies I made.
Tomorrow I will create the mold for the wires and see how that works out.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN J I'MA GO EVEN MORE BROKE WITH YOU!!..LOL. ALL THESE BAD ASS ACCESSORIES YOUR BUSTING OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 04:49 AM~18067360
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


how much they gonna be?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

oops ...read it all nm )


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 17 2010, 03:51 PM~18070094
> *DAMN J I'MA GO EVEN MORE BROKE WITH YOU!!..LOL. ALL THESE BAD ASS ACCESSORIES YOUR BUSTING OUT!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I'm sorry Fred!   

Can't wait to finish these wheels! These will be the best alternative to the Pegasus wheels and tires.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 18 2010, 01:00 AM~18072638
> *:biggrin:  I'm sorry Fred!
> 
> Can't wait to finish these wheels! These will be the best alternative to the Pegasus wheels and tires.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

GONNA CAST THE ONE THE RIGHT :uh: SUMDAY :twak:  :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 01:27 AM~18072762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN THATS BLURRY LOL...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MACRO DAMN IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 18 2010, 12:29 PM~18075427
> *MACRO DAMN IT!! :biggrin:
> *


I DID IT WITH MY FONE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up casters. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sup man


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 20 2010, 09:35 AM~18091359
> *sup man
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

did anyone make turbos and intercoolers?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 21 2010, 07:03 PM~18105629
> *did anyone make turbos and intercoolers?
> *


theres a dude on model cars named shucky who does some turbos.. 

I have one style of intercooler.. i dont list them on the site just toss them in the parts bins at shows.. ill see if i can find one and post a pic..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i was gonna do one up..but i need a two piece turbo for it to look right. all i have are 1/16th scale turbos


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 11:27 PM~18072762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:banghead: :drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just to let yall know...molded up some 58, 63-64 impala skirts, hood scoops, disc brakes & a chevy emblem from what looks like an s-10...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 21 2010, 06:03 PM~18105629
> *did anyone make turbos and intercoolers?
> *


 i do :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 24 2010, 03:09 AM~18126665
> *i do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 08:02 PM~18126602
> *just to let yall know...molded up some 58, 63-64 impala skirts, hood scoops, disc brakes & a chevy emblem from what looks like an s-10...
> *


chevy emblem to a 66 chevy truck. Be cool for trunks and shit like that. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 09:02 PM~18126602
> *just to let yall know...molded up some 58, 63-64 impala skirts, hood scoops, disc brakes & a chevy emblem from what looks like an s-10...
> *


pics?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 23 2010, 08:09 PM~18126665
> *i do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



how much.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 24 2010, 11:20 AM~18130181
> *pics?
> *


gotta cast em up tonight, see what looks good & what dont. ill have ya pics shortly KB


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i ordered this kit last week









not sure how good it is,i figured since im off work, i myswell try something else.
i got a set of old cragars from a old ford kit, some supremes from a corvette kit and a few other goodies.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres what came out on the first & second try.









and this happened while goin for the last hood scoop...dried hard as hell in 30 seconds.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 11:38 PM~18131944
> *heres what came out on the first & second try.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man,that harden resin ,you should make that a piece of art bro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 24 2010, 04:38 PM~18131316
> *how much.
> *


I already asked....he doesn't cast them so I'm not sure why he posted in here for.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 24 2010, 04:45 PM~18131986
> *looks good man,that harden resin ,you should make that a piece of art bro.
> *



shit now that i know how to do that...lol..i can come up with some weird shit. After it was totally dried, i can pop it out of the cup...has the indentions of the fl. oz. mL's and all..


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 04:38 PM~18131944
> *heres what came out on the first & second try.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie, like the way it came out


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17959799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam jimbo these came out sweet, you do some good work homeboy, :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 04:38 PM~18131944
> *heres what came out on the first & second try.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont like that fast set shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 24 2010, 09:53 PM~18133669
> *dam jimbo these came out sweet, you do some good work homeboy, :wow:
> *


:yes: i have a bunch of his parts, all first rate quality....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 24 2010, 10:49 PM~18134024
> *:yes: i have a bunch of his parts, all first rate quality....
> *


TRUE!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 24 2010, 10:49 PM~18134024
> *:yes: i have a bunch of his parts, all first rate quality....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: n deed homie


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam thanks family! :cheesy: You should see me behind the scenes though, I'm like this...  :angry: :twak:  :buttkick: :guns: :dunno: hno: :banghead: :nosad: :machinegun:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 25 2010, 09:51 AM~18135685
> *Dam thanks family! :cheesy:  You should see me behind the scenes though, I'm like this...   :angry:  :twak:    :buttkick:  :guns:  :dunno:  hno:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :machinegun:
> *


That sounds familiar..... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: The trials and tribulations of a resin caster... :uh: Priceless... :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

amen to that!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

tha homie jimbo's shyt is top notch! no air bubbles ! perfect shyt! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 13 2010, 08:46 PM~18041593
> *master..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn i like this :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17922866
> *HERES THE COOLERS,THEY HAVE THE FAN DOWN INSIDE AS WELL(48 CHEVY FLEETLINE IS NOT FOR SALE)..........................................
> 
> 
> ...


who has some of these swamp coolers for sale hit me up or shoot me an pm for how much homie thnxz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 25 2010, 07:28 PM~18139336
> *who has some of these swamp coolers for sale hit me up or shoot me an pm for how much homie  thnxz
> *


pm sent :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 8 2010, 08:27 PM~17430919
> *yeah no kidding.  Id like to try casting bigger stuff, but just dont have the room for it, plus these semi rims have got to GO!!!
> 
> waitin on the $$ to show up.
> ...


how much for a dully set up and two fronts? i need some for my COE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 26 2010, 03:16 AM~18139219
> *tha homie jimbo's shyt is top notch! no air bubbles ! perfect shyt! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 and a great person to deal with.
real profesional.

big ups to the homie jimbo.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 25 2010, 08:34 PM~18139405
> *how much for a dully set up and two fronts? i need some for my COE
> *


so u need 4 for the rear & 2 up front..a total of 6 wheels? $7


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 25 2010, 08:28 PM~18139336
> *who has some of these swamp coolers for sale hit me up or shoot me an pm for how much homie  thnxz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 27 2010, 10:15 PM~18160321
> *:biggrin:
> *


I just took the casting of Marky marks and made my own that was a little smaller in diameter.... I cant cast for shit, but Im getting some more tubing here this week so I could make some to order...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 10:22 PM~18160385
> *I just took the casting of Marky marks and made my own that was a little smaller in diameter.... I cant cast for shit, but Im getting some more tubing here this week so I could make some to order...
> 
> 
> ...


pm me homie, i need some


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 11:22 PM~18160385
> *I just took the casting of Marky marks and made my own that was a little smaller in diameter.... I cant cast for shit, but Im getting some more tubing here this week so I could make some to order...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats not bad man. looks pretty damn easy to make & do. Ill take a few though :biggrin: 

As for me, im molding up a 4X4 kit..or trying to. All of this is from the USA1 kit, the new kit. fender flares, transfer case, axles from monster truck. Thats in this batch. Gonna try to attempt the shocks, and rear hubs to go with the axles


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 28 2010, 08:17 PM~18168706
> *thats not bad man.  looks pretty damn easy to make & do.  Ill take a few though :biggrin:
> 
> As for me, im molding up a 4X4 kit..or trying to. All of this is from the USA1 kit, the new kit.  fender flares, transfer case, axles from monster truck.  Thats in this batch.  Gonna try to attempt the shocks, and rear hubs to go with the axles
> *


Well, you got my number mayne... just hit me up and let me know how many you want me to put you down for bro...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 05:49 AM~18067360
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah, what's the price?? Those look clean. How would we get them to a true chrome looking finish, though?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 29 2010, 11:20 PM~18182736
> *Fuck yeah, what's the price?? Those look clean. How would we get them to a true chrome looking finish, though?
> *


5 piece wheels prolly $25 maybe a bit less. You need to ship em to Chrome Tech though. I work and live in Europe no afordable chromers over here and shipping back and forth makes no sense. Alclad or Spaz stix mirror chrome will also do the job but touching the parts leaves stains.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have any pointers on how to cast a resin body?
i already made a box for it, do i spray the body with anything before i put the clay in it?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18168706
> *thats not bad man.  looks pretty damn easy to make & do.  Ill take a few though :biggrin:
> 
> As for me, im molding up a 4X4 kit..or trying to. All of this is from the USA1 kit, the new kit.  fender flares, transfer case, axles from monster truck.  Thats in this batch.  Gonna try to attempt the shocks, and rear hubs to go with the axles
> *


a 4x4 kit would be dope. Been wanting to do one in old school lowrider fashion on a Caddy or 64. Make sure you lemme know when it's ready bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 30 2010, 08:47 AM~18184594
> *any1 have any pointers on how to cast a resin body?
> i already made a box for it, do i spray the body with anything before i put the clay in it?
> *


I advise you to search on the internet for pics of molds and stuff. Creating a good mold for a body is not that easy. Check one of Beto's old topic he has a bunch of pic of his big body molds.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jul 30 2010, 09:50 AM~18185055
> *a 4x4 kit would be dope.  Been wanting to do one in old school lowrider fashion on a Caddy or 64.  Make sure you lemme know when it's ready bro
> *


as of right now, transfer cases are good in the mold. I tried doin the leaf springs..and it would work great if i had a pressure pot, my problem is that i has detail al away around it..it has to lay down on one of the sides making that side totally unreal looking...not to mention i couldnt get the damned things outta the mold in the first place. :uh:  :angry: 

I am gonna do the axle housings from the USA1 kit, those i know will come out fine...just gotta find something to mold it in.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 31 2010, 09:56 AM~18192575
> *as of right now, transfer cases are good in the mold.  I tried doin the leaf springs..and it would work great if i had a pressure pot, my problem is that i has detail al away around it..it has to lay down on one of the sides making that side totally unreal looking...not to mention i couldnt get the damned things outta the mold in the first place. :uh:    :angry:
> 
> I am gonna do the axle housings from the USA1 kit, those i know will come out fine...just gotta find something to mold it in.
> *


Yeah alot of those parts it's better to use a two part mold to keep all the detail.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 31 2010, 07:56 AM~18192575
> *as of right now, transfer cases are good in the mold.  I tried doin the leaf springs..and it would work great if i had a pressure pot, my problem is that i has detail al away around it..it has to lay down on one of the sides making that side totally unreal looking...not to mention i couldnt get the damned things outta the mold in the first place. :uh:    :angry:
> 
> I am gonna do the axle housings from the USA1 kit, those i know will come out fine...just gotta find something to mold it in.
> *


You don't need a pressure pot to cast the leaf springs. You need to create a closed mold that you cut open and also creating two small vents.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 30 2010, 12:55 AM~18182952
> *5 piece wheels prolly $25 maybe a bit less. You need to ship em to Chrome Tech though. I work and live in Europe no afordable chromers over here and shipping back and forth makes no sense. Alclad or Spaz stix mirror chrome will also do the job but touching the parts leaves stains.
> *


I want the rims raw since i will paint them to match the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 31 2010, 02:32 PM~18193518
> *I want the rims raw since i will paint them to match the car.
> *




:rimshot:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 31 2010, 11:32 AM~18193518
> *I want the rims raw since i will paint them to match the car.
> *


I polished the master rims today and they look damn good. Ready for molding!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2010, 11:13 PM~18194407
> *I polished the master rims today and they look damn good. Ready for molding!
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2010, 03:13 PM~18194407
> *I polished the master rims today and they look damn good. Ready for molding!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

anybody have caddi big body parts bumper kit e and g grill convert boot? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 3 2010, 05:40 PM~18218868
> *anybody have caddi big body parts bumper kit  e and g grill convert boot? :dunno:
> *



I may have a boot ! the e&g and bumpers were only offered with the kits so they might be hard to come by !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 04:41 PM~18218877
> *I    may  have  a  boot  !  the  e&g  and    bumpers  were    only  offered  with the  kits    so  they  might  be  hard  to  come  by !
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

is anyone still doing the semi wheels for the dully trucks??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 3 2010, 10:16 PM~18220812
> *is anyone still doing the semi wheels for the dully trucks??
> *






hit up slamdsanoma


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i got some from slammedsonoma and they were right on point.....!!!!! good prices too..!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

still selling um..whatcha need?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 3 2010, 09:27 PM~18220958
> *i got some from slammedsonoma and they were right on point.....!!!!! good prices too..!!!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 3 2010, 09:28 PM~18220976
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> still selling um..whatcha need?
> *


thanks eveyone for the help... :thumbsup: 
im looking for them semi wheels everyone is using on there dully trucks!
i think the wheels might be from the pete rig...how much for a set?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 03:41 PM~18218877
> *I    may  have  a  boot  !  the  e&g  and    bumpers  were    only  offered  with the  kits    so  they  might  be  hard  to  come  by !
> *


how much bro
:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

good morning brothas. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 3 2010, 09:27 PM~18220958
> *i got some from slammedsonoma and they were right on point.....!!!!! good prices too..!!!!
> *


MosDef!!   I got a set and I'm glad I did!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> thanks eveyone for the help... :thumbsup:
> im looking for them semi wheels everyone is using on there dully trucks!
> i think the wheels might be from the pete rig...
> how much for a set?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

$5 for a bag of 4..2 fronts, 2 rears in whatever color you choose
$7 for a bag of 6..2 fronts, 4 rears in whatever color ya choose


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 5 2010, 09:41 PM~18240534
> *$5 for a bag of 4..2 fronts, 2 rears in whatever color you choose
> $7 for a bag of 6..2 fronts, 4 rears in whatever color ya choose
> *


oh ok then... ill take a bag of 6 send me a pm so i know where to send the loot.....


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hey Jimbo, did you ever do the uptops for the 63/64 impala? I could use a couple.

Phil


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

so wat else is being casted :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Impala 67 4 door :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 8 2010, 09:17 AM~18255987
> *Impala 67 4 door :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




the front door look real short on this


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2010, 08:49 AM~18256193
> *the front door look real short on this
> *


x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

X3 but that's a easy fix ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 8 2010, 10:25 PM~18259893
> *X3 but that's a easy fix ...
> *





looks to me like a reg. 67 body with new door lines scribed in  


so take a reg. 67 kit and scribe your own  why waste big loot on a resin


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2010, 08:12 PM~18260328
> *looks to me like a reg. 67 body with new door lines scribed in
> so take a reg. 67 kit and scribe your own  why waste big loot on a resin
> *


The roof is a little different though...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

But not enough....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

That's a post car , you need a hardtop pic


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Roof on a coupe is def different.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

i think he do a goob job  

http://www.wettringer-modellbauforum.de/fo...&threadID=20639


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

after seein them pics of the real ride, its pretty dead on! but still odd that the front doors are sooo short !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 9 2010, 01:19 PM~18265904
> *i think he do a goob job
> 
> http://www.wettringer-modellbauforum.de/fo...&threadID=20639
> *


I agree.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 9 2010, 03:19 PM~18265904
> *i think he do a goob job
> 
> http://www.wettringer-modellbauforum.de/fo...&threadID=20639
> *



That is one hell of a build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job replicating the real car and it's accessories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 10 2010, 10:40 AM~18273498
> *That is one hell of a build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job replicating the real car and it's accessories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Still not a big Alclad fan but it gives an ok impression of what the wheels will
look like after they are chromed.
Nipples don't line up all the way round but it does a great job creating the illusion.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18308230
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Still not a big Alclad fan but it gives an ok impression of what the wheels will
> look like after they are chromed.
> Nipples don't line up all the way round but it does a great job creating the illusion.
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 12:15 PM~18308230
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Still not a big Alclad fan but it gives an ok impression of what the wheels will
> look like after they are chromed.
> Nipples don't line up all the way round but it does a great job creating the illusion.
> ...


:boink:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18308230
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>BADDASS J!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 14 2010, 11:09 AM~18308554
> *HOLY SHIT THESE ARE BADDASS J!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


i know huh  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 14 2010, 12:09 PM~18308554
> *HOLY SHIT THESE ARE BADDASS J!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanx Jimbo!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 06:57 PM~17430666
> *Newest members of the family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have these bumpers and tops ready for sale? how much? thanks


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

x2  :wave: :yes: :h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn that looks good all around. Good work guys!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

LS9's


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 02:28 PM~18370312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where you get that from?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

the new corvette zr1 that came out yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 03:27 PM~18370629
> *the new corvette zr1 that came out yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


oh we aint got them yet when i get around to it im gonna cast the 67 impala street machine motor but im doing good with just the dressup kit for it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 03:28 PM~18370312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam dam dam I need one.pm me


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 21 2010, 05:30 PM~18370654
> *oh we aint got them yet when i get around to it im gonna cast the 67 impala street machine motor but im doing good with just the dressup kit for it
> *


Hit me up when you do. I wanna get a couple.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 01:28 PM~18370312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


        :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 03:28 PM~18370312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats sick i may need one of these soon


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 04:27 PM~18370629
> *the new corvette zr1 that came out yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CLEAR SOMETHING UP FOR ME! I DONT KNOW WHAT THE CAST PROCESS IS ALL ABOUT? HEARS WHAT I THINK I KNOW!
ANYTHING THAT IS SHAPED OR FORMED ONCE.. A STEERING WHEEL, OR A BATTERY
OR A COMPLETE MOTOR. CAN BE CASTED AND REPRODUCED? 
TRUE OR FALSE? IF ITS TRUE. WHAT IS THE COST? OF CASTING ONE PIECE VS
TEN PIECE'S? AND DOES THIS PROCESS RUIN THE ORIGINAL THAT THE MOLD WAS MADE FROM? CAN CHROME TECH PLATE CASTED PARTS? CAN THE ORIGINAL
PIECE THAT MADE THE MOLD BE REPLATED? AND IF THIS IS TRUE? WHY DONT 
MORE PEOPLE DONATE CARS OR PARTS TO BE CASTED? IF ALL IT TAKES IS AN
ORIGINAL, SOME SKILL AND SOME FUNDING? HOW COME THE PUBLIC ASK FOR SKIRTS? OR TOWNCARS.. HARDER THINGS TO DO, BECAUSE OF INACCURATE
ORIGINALS... BUT WHAT ABOUT ALL THE ORIGINALS THAT ARE ALL READY HEAR?
(BUT IN SHORT SUPPLY) 71 IMPALA, 72 IMPALA,,60'S CADI PROMOS,,69 IMPALA
68'S (WHO DOES NOT WANT THOSE CARS)? iS IT A PREASURE THING? LIKE IN THE STOCK MARKET, WHEN PEOPLE TELL OTHER PEOPLE ,HEY WE DONT ALLOW CERTAIN CARS
OUT THERE FOR ANYBODY TO GET.. REMEMBER WHEN mINI TOOK THE 67 FASTBACK
pUT THE 70 ROOF ON IT? WHO WOULD NOT WANT A 67 CAPRICE.. hELL i WILL DONATE THE 67 BODY AND 70 BODY RIGHT NOW? JUST PROMISE THAT YOU MAKE ENOUGH CAST THAT WHEN i COME ON LINE? i SEE 67 CAPRICE'S ALL OVER THIS BISH! LIKE I SAID.? i DONT KNOW WHAT IT TAKES? AND THE CASTERS THAT I PERSONALLY CHOP IT UP WITH? ARE COOL AS FUCK IN MY BOOK. AND I CANT IMAGINE THE PRESSURE ANY CASTER MIGHT BE UNDER, BECAUSE OF THE DEMAND OF HIS SKILLS!
( i WILL DONATE THE 66 AND A 70 LETS TRY HAVE A 66 CAPRICE AS WELL)


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'M GETTIN' TO LAZY TO SEARCH HOMIES..........BUT WHO IS IT THAT MAKES THE SKIRTS FOR THE '59 AND '60 IMPALAS? 















tHANX.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 24 2010, 01:08 PM~18394296
> *I'M GETTIN' TO LAZY TO SEARCH HOMIES..........BUT WHO IS IT THAT MAKES THE SKIRTS FOR THE '59 AND '60 IMPALAS?
> 
> 
> ...


bigpoppa


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 24 2010, 03:15 PM~18394365
> *bigpoppa
> *




Thanx homie !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 24 2010, 02:20 PM~18394390
> *Thanx homie !
> 
> *


yea but he has been mia for a while and left a few people without there paid for orders..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Aug 24 2010, 01:08 PM~18394296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last i heard he took some money and ran, jimbo is the man nowadays for those goodies....


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 24 2010, 03:42 PM~18394129
> *CLEAR SOMETHING UP FOR ME!  I DONT KNOW WHAT THE CAST PROCESS IS ALL ABOUT?  HEARS WHAT I THINK I KNOW!
> ANYTHING THAT IS SHAPED OR FORMED ONCE.. A STEERING WHEEL, OR A BATTERY
> OR A COMPLETE MOTOR. CAN BE CASTED AND REPRODUCED?
> ...



Yes Chrome tech can chrome cast parts. Out side of the Master is the cost of the Mold Material and then the resin. Plus most resin casters do this on the side. They usually have full time jobs.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 24 2010, 02:14 PM~18394876
> *Yes Chrome tech can chrome cast parts. Out side of the Master is the cost of the Mold Material and then the resin.  Plus most resin casters do this on the side. They usually have full time jobs.
> *


so on my first question, the curect answer is ----True! :biggrin:
okay,,if i wanted to get three 58 grills casted from my original? other than 
the paying for the labor? would the material needed cost more? or cost less
than buying 3 revel 58 kits?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 24 2010, 05:24 PM~18394953
> *so on my first question, the curect answer is ----True! :biggrin:
> okay,,if i wanted to get three 58 grills casted from my original? other than
> the paying for the labor? would the material needed cost more? or cost less
> ...


That you will have to wait for an answer. Haven't bought any mold rubber or resin in a long while.
But factoring in the cost of chroming it would be cheaper for you to just buy 3 kits.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 24 2010, 02:24 PM~18394953
> *so on my first question, the curect answer is ----True! :biggrin:
> okay,,if i wanted to get three 58 grills casted from my original? other than
> the paying for the labor? would the material needed cost more? or cost less
> ...


well put it this way a kit i use from hobby lobby with a coupon is around $25 with that ive made roughly 25 engines, 20 fuel cells, 50 subwoofers, 20 amps, 20 radiators, 40 hydro pumps, 30 optima batteries.....and more so is it worth the money ...YES...is it hard ..well a 1 pc mold is very easy 2 pc molds are very tricky ...i only do 1 pc molds


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 24 2010, 02:39 PM~18395098
> *well put it this way a kit i use from hobby lobby with a coupon is around $25 with that ive made roughly 25 engines, 20 fuel cells, 50 subwoofers, 20 amps, 20 radiators, 40 hydro pumps, 30 optima batteries.....and more so is it worth the money ...YES...is it hard ..well a 1 pc mold is very easy 2 pc molds are very tricky ...i only do 1 pc molds
> *


Im very curious about the cost of casting a model? yea it might not be worth it for any caster to make me 3 little grills...and he would not want to make 50 grills..because 50
people dont want that grill! But what if a caster made ten 68 impala's? and it cost him $200 to do those ten.? would it be worth it to a caster, if people were willing to buy those 68's for $50 or more?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 24 2010, 02:39 PM~18395098
> *well put it this way a kit i use from hobby lobby with a coupon is around $25 with that ive made roughly 25 engines, 20 fuel cells, 50 subwoofers, 20 amps, 20 radiators, 40 hydro pumps, 30 optima batteries.....and more so is it worth the money ...YES...is it hard ..well a 1 pc mold is very easy 2 pc molds are very tricky ...i only do 1 pc molds
> *


X2 id like to get into 2 piece molds but just dont have room for anything like that.
If ya get the alumilite starter kit, youll get a ton of shit out of one mold, or if ya do the ratio right you can get like 5 molds out of 1lb of rubber.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

couple molds...as for your grilles maybe get other items molded at the same time instead of just a grille mold.....as for bodies if i knew how id be doing it already ....it would take higher quality resins ..more money... but i have a couple ideas ive been tossing around in my head...cause i need my toyota trucks and refuse to pay $40+ on a kit :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 24 2010, 04:24 PM~18395452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 24 2010, 02:14 PM~18394876
> *Yes Chrome tech can chrome cast parts. Out side of the Master is the cost of the Mold Material and then the resin.  Plus most resin casters do this on the side. They usually have full time jobs.
> *


When you go for quality creating/ prepping the master takes a lot of work. Creating the mold can be hard as well because you need to consider lot's of things and sometimes it takes more than one try to get the right result. I have created quite a lot of unusable molds because the resin didn't flow very well.
Casting larger stuff like car bodies you need equipment like a vacuum pump for the silicone and a pressure pot for the resin. Expensive. You can imediality tell when they didn't use vacuum like with beto's models.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 24 2010, 03:24 PM~18395452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Casting car bodies is really not too difficult especially when you have a nice clean body to start with. Check Beto's topic somewhere he has pics of all the molds sitting on a table. That was really helpfull to me.   
If you don't have a pressurepot you need to create lot's of airvents especially on difficult areas. Using a syringe to fill the mold with resin helps quite a bit to reduce or even eleminate airbubbles.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wow.. everyday is a learning day.. and I knew it was not all that easy. but alot of 
you guys were poppin off parts and pictures..starting to make it look easy!
Truth is? i see alot more parts running around hear this last years,,
that were not very available before if at all? thanks to all the talent of the casters.
Inthablood i could not think of any other part I would need..that Jim and DL and
Eso have not provided (no ****) already... and they have all heard me bitch and moan before
about bumper guards..sun visors.. ect... I never sent anything off to chrome tech before.. but if I did? I really want to choose my parts carefully.. thanks,,,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 12:03 AM~18399724
> *Casting car bodies is really not too difficult especially when you have a nice clean body to start with. Check Beto's topic somewhere he has pics of all the molds sitting on a table. That was really helpfull to me.
> If you don't have a pressurepot you need to create lot's of airvents especially on difficult areas. Using a syringe to fill the mold with resin helps quite a bit to reduce or even eleminate airbubbles.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 02:00 AM~18399696
> *When you go for quality creating/ prepping the master takes a lot of work. Creating the mold can be hard as well because you need to consider lot's of things and sometimes it takes more than one try to get the right result. I have created quite a lot of unusable molds because the resin didn't flow very well.
> Casting larger stuff like car bodies you need equipment like a vacuum pump for the silicone and a pressure pot for the resin. Expensive. You can imediality tell when they didn't use vacuum like with beto's models.
> *


True J. I go by every chance I get and talk with the guy that runs MCW.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 08:35 AM~18400824
> *True J. I go by every chance I get and talk with the guy that runs MCW.
> *


Wow he has great subjects to build ! Plus MCW's bodies are really nice. 

I wonder who does his masters?...........


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 25 2010, 09:54 AM~18400917
> *Wow he has great subjects to build ! Plus MCW's bodies are really nice.
> 
> I wonder who does his masters?...........
> ...



He has done some of them. Some used to be on the gallery pic's. I'll try and remember to ask the next time I go by.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 24 2010, 03:24 PM~18395452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats how i usually pour my molds, fill it to the max with parts i can create. Whatever molds that dont work, i cut up and put into a new mold, so ya use less rubber


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2010, 03:52 PM~18404039
> *yeah thats how i usually pour my molds, fill it to the max with parts i can create.  Whatever molds that dont work, i cut up and put into a new mold, so ya use less rubber
> *


Thats a good idea man!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

someone else on here told me that..tried it and by god it works..i got a bowl full of molds i couldnt use just ready for another resin shop day. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

if anyone wants to get into casting i got some wheel molds i wont ever be using 14$ shipped
you get a 4 13" 1109 spokes molded with 155ss, 1 cragar with 1109 ring and 155s,1 30 spoke with 1109 and 155s, and a 4 tire mold of 155 with 1113 rings. and a sheet of some white wall decals and with 3 sets of vogue decals.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 25 2010, 07:07 PM~18406241
> *if anyone wants to get into casting i got some wheel molds i wont ever be using 14$ shipped
> you get a 4 13" 1109 spokes molded with 155ss, 1 cragar with 1109 ring and 155s,1 30 spoke with 1109 and 155s, and a 4 tire mold of 155 with 1113 rings. and a sheet of some white wall decals and with 3 sets of vogue decals.
> 
> ...


pm me.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I want some vogue decals....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn that aint bad...price wise!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

IS ANYBODY CASTING BOMB TRUCK FRONT ENDS OR DIFF TYPES TOO LIKE 39 PLYMOUTHS OR KNOW IF ANYBODY CASTED THEM ALSO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

im probably gonna chop up the molds next week


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

fucking finally, i plan on making a set of FWDs it looked good without the ring too


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 27 2010, 07:39 PM~18424292
> *fucking finally, i plan on making a set of FWDs it looked good without the ring too
> 
> 
> ...


Clean cast!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Aug 27 2010, 06:39 PM~18424292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 25 2010, 06:07 PM~18406241
> *if anyone wants to get into casting i got some wheel molds i wont ever be using 14$ shipped
> you get a 4 13" 1109 spokes molded with 155ss, 1 cragar with 1109 ring and 155s,1 30 spoke with 1109 and 155s, and a 4 tire mold of 155 with 1113 rings. and a sheet of some white wall decals and with 3 sets of vogue decals.
> 
> ...


*all molds are off market decided to do some lab rat tests*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yo, jimbo..thanks again man..got the skirts today. those are clean as hell! Maybe now i can go about finishing up the 59...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 06:30 PM~18429209
> *yo, jimbo..thanks again man..got the skirts today.  those are clean as hell!    Maybe now i can go about finishing up the 59...
> *


X-2!! The skirts are bad as hell!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 04:30 PM~18429209
> *yo, jimbo..thanks again man..got the skirts today.  those are clean as hell!    Maybe now i can go about finishing up the 59...
> *




No prob, and thanks I'm lookin out for that 59 too!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 28 2010, 05:49 PM~18429560
> *X-2!! The skirts are bad as hell!!
> *




Thanks Tonio!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

hit play then scroll
vplEKPcFOpQ&






























































*2011*




















































Outworld Wheels


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the Wheel Face mold technique, i hate making 2 piece molds and i hate making solid wheels, 13s get a pass but 20s and up is unacceptable so i spent the whole night fucking with the theory of just being able to cast the face of the wheel since especially the 2pc aoshimas take up a lot of tire space and have overhang so i played around with it and this is the result. 

i cut a circle around some card stock just big enough for the wheel to slip though then i sealed it from the back with glue i. then i sealed the holes in the wheel with white glue(has to be done twice). because the back of the wheel is now out the back i built a support box to keep the weight of the mold silicone from bowing the wheel(next plate will be made from plastic)


















this is the end result i did the first one from a old 2pc mold of the equip 5 where i just put enough resin on the mold to cast the face.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 29 2010, 05:08 PM~18433990
> *the Wheel Face mold technique, i hate making 2 piece molds and i hate making solid wheels, 13s get a pass but 20s and up is unacceptable so i spent the whole night fucking with the theory of just being able to cast the face of the wheel since especially the 2pc aoshimas take up a lot of tire space and have overhang so i played around with it and this is the result.
> 
> i cut a circle around some card stock just big enough for the wheel to slip though then i sealed it from the back with glue i. then i sealed the holes in the wheel with white glue(has to be done twice). because the back of the wheel is now out the back i built a support box to keep the weight of the mold silicone from bowing the wheel(next plate will be made from plastic)
> ...



Nice work, looks good.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 29 2010, 04:21 PM~18434049
> *Nice work, looks good.
> *


X-2!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 29 2010, 02:08 PM~18433990
> *the Wheel Face mold technique, i hate making 2 piece molds and i hate making solid wheels, 13s get a pass but 20s and up is unacceptable so i spent the whole night fucking with the theory of just being able to cast the face of the wheel since especially the 2pc aoshimas take up a lot of tire space and have overhang so i played around with it and this is the result.
> 
> i cut a circle around some card stock just big enough for the wheel to slip though then i sealed it from the back with glue i. then i sealed the holes in the wheel with white glue(has to be done twice). because the back of the wheel is now out the back i built a support box to keep the weight of the mold silicone from bowing the wheel(next plate will be made from plastic)
> ...


BRILLIANT!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 29 2010, 03:08 PM~18433990
> *the Wheel Face mold technique, i hate making 2 piece molds and i hate making solid wheels, 13s get a pass but 20s and up is unacceptable so i spent the whole night fucking with the theory of just being able to cast the face of the wheel since especially the 2pc aoshimas take up a lot of tire space and have overhang so i played around with it and this is the result.
> 
> i cut a circle around some card stock just big enough for the wheel to slip though then i sealed it from the back with glue i. then i sealed the holes in the wheel with white glue(has to be done twice). because the back of the wheel is now out the back i built a support box to keep the weight of the mold silicone from bowing the wheel(next plate will be made from plastic)
> ...


nice wheels


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 29 2010, 01:44 AM~18431610
> *hit play then scroll
> vplEKPcFOpQ&
> 2011
> ...



nice intro to your wheels eso


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fuck E, you just figured out how to fix some of my casts now. makes perfect sense!

Nice work bro!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

next in the casting block









the Giovannas came out sweet this is them with the deep lips


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> next in the casting block
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what about some DUB'S


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 30 2010, 08:38 PM~18444991
> *what about some DUB'S
> *



:0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> > next in the casting block
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 30 2010, 07:04 PM~18444652
> *next in the casting block
> 
> 
> ...


very nice wheels bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

i meant to just upsize those same wheels to a 20-22... I was tempted to do a mold and expand it but never got around to it..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 29 2010, 02:08 PM~18433990
> *the Wheel Face mold technique, i hate making 2 piece molds and i hate making solid wheels, 13s get a pass but 20s and up is unacceptable so i spent the whole night fucking with the theory of just being able to cast the face of the wheel since especially the 2pc aoshimas take up a lot of tire space and have overhang so i played around with it and this is the result.
> 
> i cut a circle around some card stock just big enough for the wheel to slip though then i sealed it from the back with glue i. then i sealed the holes in the wheel with white glue(has to be done twice). because the back of the wheel is now out the back i built a support box to keep the weight of the mold silicone from bowing the wheel(next plate will be made from plastic)
> ...


Looks good! I was a bit puzzled by the pics but I see these are two different types of wheels. In the one pic it looks like it's solid how did you open the gaps in the wheel?
I just cut a circle out of masking tape stick it in the back of the wheel and fill the rest with clay and stick the whole on a piece of styrene using carpet tape. I will make a couple of pictures. It's hella easy.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i mold it to the highest point in the opening so that after its dried and casted i can just cut the openings with a knife. i use school glue for the small openings and tape for the bigger ones.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

any body do the regal hoods without the stupid scoop yet? i need one for a new hopper


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 03:44 PM~18487340
> *any body do the regal hoods without the stupid scoop  yet?  i need one for a new hopper
> *


I GOT ONE!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 4 2010, 04:52 PM~18487367
> *I GOT ONE!
> *


pics?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 05:44 PM~18487340
> *any body do the regal hoods without the stupid scoop  yet?  i need one for a new hopper
> *


I got one I bought from Big Poppa last year. You can have it if you send me your address.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 4 2010, 05:04 PM~18487431
> *I got one I bought from Big Poppa last year. You can have it if you send me your address.
> *


pic?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 4 2010, 04:03 PM~18487421
> *pics?
> *


GOTTA FIND IT BUT I KNOW I GOT IT


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It's packed behind a bunch of kits but I'll dig it out sometime this weekend.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 4 2010, 04:28 PM~18487536
> *It's packed behind a bunch of kits but I'll dig it out sometime this weekend.
> *


Got one layin'around as well...never took the time to cast it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i got one... but no time to cast it...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Anyone have any pre-fab "fiberglass" subwoofer boxes? 


something on this level..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 6 2010, 05:12 PM~18500024
> *Anyone have any pre-fab "fiberglass" subwoofer boxes?
> something on this level..
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 6 2010, 03:12 PM~18500024
> *Anyone have any pre-fab "fiberglass" subwoofer boxes?
> something on this level..
> 
> ...


hey bro thur not that hard to do u can make it ur self


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2010, 06:59 PM~18501374
> *hey bro thur not that hard to do u can make it ur self
> *


x2 use wire mesh and coat it with a heavy primer


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 6 2010, 08:06 PM~18501448
> *x2 use wire mesh and coat it with a heavy primer
> *


that's a good idea. I'ma try that man, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 7 2010, 11:43 AM~18505503
> *that's a good idea.  I'ma try that man, thanks.
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=502144&hl=


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 7 2010, 11:30 AM~18506227
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=502144&hl=
> 
> 
> *


that's what's up! thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 7 2010, 03:05 PM~18506930
> *that's what's up! thanks.
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got a question about pin holes in resin ..whats the best way to fill them??


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

CA glue


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 8 2010, 04:20 PM~18516823
> *CA glue
> *


man your fast...lol.. i keep forgetin to just ask you!  
ok i may sound stupid here askin this with all the builds ive done but what is ca glue?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

super glue


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 8 2010, 05:23 PM~18516848
> *man your fast...lol.. i keep forgetin to just ask you!
> ok i may sound stupid here askin this with all the builds ive done but what is ca glue?
> *


Thats because I've asked the question before you. Have a good teacher.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 8 2010, 04:29 PM~18516896
> *Thats because I've asked the question before you. Have a good teacher.
> *


i got some insta cure super glue 1-3 sec.. that should do the job.. thanks again biarittz...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 8 2010, 05:38 PM~18516967
> *i got some insta cure super glue 1-3 sec.. that should do the job.. thanks again biarittz...
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

does anybody cast resin bazooka tubes?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 13 2010, 07:54 PM~18559850
> *does anybody cast resin bazooka tubes?
> *


? like the one in the 67 impala


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 13 2010, 09:09 PM~18560044
> *? like the one in the 67 impala
> *


oh yea yea.I need some of those. :cheesy:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I need dumby lights for my 1/25 scale Grand Prix replica...any advise?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 21 2010, 09:29 AM~18621165
> *I need dumby lights for my 1/25 scale Grand Prix replica...any advise?
> *


spotlights? i have hundreds of them....


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 11:33 AM~18621636
> *spotlights? i have hundreds of them....
> *


yeah the ones that go on the windshield... I'm doing a '90s replica, and it had dumby lights... how much for a set? Do you have pics?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

similar to these...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 09:33 AM~18621636
> *spotlights? i have hundreds of them....
> *


*DO U HAVE ANY OF THESE:* :happysad:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18622856
> *yeah the ones that go on the windshield... I'm doing a '90s replica, and it had dumby lights... how much for a set? Do you have pics?
> *


yo if the one's out of the old amt 64's are cool w/u, I gotcha. & I'm just in Denton.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh yeah I hadn't thought about that, I think I have one at home let me check if it ain't in there I'll hit you up< I'm gonna be in Denton, well Texas Motor Speedway next Friday , I can probably pick up from you then... Thanks Diggy!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Sep 21 2010, 12:56 PM~18622856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, but only one set , and they are already for my 50 pickup...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 01:55 PM~18624148
> *free and in a little bit...
> 
> yes, but only one set , and they are already for my 50 pickup...
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18624170
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 


i pulled it out for a pic just for you, been a off and on project for a year and a half now, just taking my time with it.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 well when u put it back jus leave the signal out and send them my way so they wont be lonley


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 21 2010, 03:12 PM~18624315
> *:0 well when u put it back jus leave the signal out and send them my way so they wont be lonley
> *


HA! it is takign so long because im slowly collection the parts, i only need some 2 piece whitewall tires, and a few other minor detail parts to really get to business.....


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I NEED A 63 IMPALA GRILL GUARD,DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO MAKES ONE OR WHERE TO GET ONE, :nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im doing another round of semi rims today..if anyones wanting a set. $5 bag of 4, your choice of color. 

gives me some time to check out the new disturbed & godsmack albums :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 10:41 AM~18658311
> *im doing another round of semi rims today..if anyones wanting a set. $5 bag of 4, your choice of color.
> 
> gives me some time to check out the new disturbed & godsmack albums :biggrin:
> *


I got the new Disturbed CD. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, just plain badass. wasnt expecting to see godsmack, so it was a bonus.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not that I'll actually use the CD. I'll just copy the music onto my flash drive. I coulda saved some money and just downloaded it from LimeWire.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

true there

btw, i went about redoing the 1/20 s10 clip, its gonna be a 4 piece bumper, grille and light kit. its seems like the only way for it to come out like i really want it.

Ill know in about 4 hours how well it works.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Easier to detail it that way too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 01:11 PM~18658916
> *true there
> 
> btw, i went about redoing the 1/20 s10 clip, its gonna be a 4 piece bumper, grille and light kit.  its seems like the only way for it to come out like i really want it.
> ...


 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well as far as i can see, its coming out just fine :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can anyone tell me where they get the clear plastic type for lenses for lights and such? I wanna try and possibly making the light assemblies with a lense and use the diecast piece to make the bucket for the back.

AS it is right now, the entire light assembly has been taken off and made so they grille will line up and glue straight up to it, then it fits straight on the bumper..simplicity at its finest.


















also making a set of these, guess they'd be considered 8"s or 10"s..










and as always, these are coming out left and right. the upper ones are what im calling specialty wheels, same price, just a lil more work on my part involved in making em...and thats all casted in color, no paint whatsoever. 








:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh by the way, i bought some clear resin, so i will be building the lights as clear pieces...goin from a 4 piece kit to a 6 piece kit. :biggrin: 

that is if anyones wanting these.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 26 2010, 10:29 AM~18664449
> *oh by the way, i bought some clear resin, so i will be building the lights as clear pieces...goin from a 4 piece kit to a 6 piece kit. :biggrin:
> 
> I wanna try and possibly making the light assemblies with a lense and use the diecast piece to make the bucket for the back.
> ...





That would really set that clip off Slammd!!! NICE WORK!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, i managed to do up silver on the grille bar, lights, and what i could of the bumper..thats not coming out too good as far as for color..lol

but since i do have it and can take it apart to do it..ill try it. i got clear resin comin my way in about 2 days, so i need to get out there and redo my mold for the lights.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 01:21 PM~18659836
> *well as far as i can see, its coming out just fine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Can anyone tell me where they get the clear plastic type for lenses for lights and such?  I wanna try and possibly making the light assemblies with a lense and use the diecast piece to make the bucket for the back.
> ...


Looks good !! I used Smooth on crystal clear resin which is UV prooof and won't yellow over time. I use vacuum before I pour it in the mold to make sure there are no airbubbles and then use pressure. Sometime the lenses come out foggy but you can polish it.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

weres the updates on new resin goodies


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

imma try it the opposite way, since i have no clue how all the vac and pressure shit works.

i also stopped thru michaels and got whats called *easy cast* clear resin epoxy..ill give that a whirl, since i think i bought the same damn thing online not an hour before...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, so this easy cast shit...easy, yes..wait time SUCKS 72 hour demold time. wtf!
'
checkin on a product called anchor seal, it dries up clear, no odor, non yellowing and can apply dye to it if need be..and has a drying time of 6-48 hours..which is damn better than 72-84 hours depending on what your making. :uh: 

in any case, ill use what i have for now..and take my chances elsewhere later.

And yes, im gonna try to pop out some clear resin 359 pete rims... :0 tell me that wouldnt be some weird ass shit!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 03:21 PM~18659836
> *well as far as i can see, its coming out just fine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Can anyone tell me where they get the clear plastic type for lenses for lights and such?  I wanna try and possibly making the light assemblies with a lense and use the diecast piece to make the bucket for the back.
> ...



Is that for 1/25 s 10/blazer ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, this is the 1/20 scaled version..the 1/24 version is being worked on, test fitted and itll get casted shortly...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 26 2010, 10:00 PM~18668223
> *naw, this is the 1/20 scaled version..the 1/24 version is being worked on, test fitted and itll get casted shortly... *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a small update before i go to bed...1/20 s10 has light buckets out of the cast..fits up perfect with the original clear lense...ill know when i get home tomorrow if the clear resin piece will fit or not.

plus i gotta take some pics of some fender skirts ive casted up..not sure what the hell they even fit!  thinkin ones a 58 impy and the others a 64 impy ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 26 2010, 07:45 PM~18668028
> *ok, so this easy cast shit...easy, yes..wait time SUCKS 72 hour demold time.  wtf!
> '
> checkin on a product called anchor seal, it dries up clear, no odor, non yellowing and can apply dye to it if need be..and has a drying time of 6-48 hours..which is damn better than 72-84 hours depending on what your making. :uh:
> ...


One of the reasons I went with Crystal Clear is the demold time, 90 minutes, although it really takes 4 days to fully cure and I keep it in the mold overnight.
I made a mold that holds 8 head light lenses and for the rear lights 10 sets...saves a lot of work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, ill be doin that..if the shit ever sets up...72 hours is just a lil too damn long IMO.

and after about 6 hours i checked it last night...acted like fuzed up jello.. i may go with that anchorcast stuff, since it sets up 4-6 hours.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright, so i got a snag...Jevries..you the guy to call on this...how do i go about making the clear pieces really thin? i have light pieces but they are just like my other pieces shown, and im unsure how to make it work with the light bucket...since it has like a lil edge across the backside to line up on the bucket itself...

this is where it drives me nuts to figure out how to get it to pop out like i want it...so any help might work for me.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hot off the press...two flaws, and 1 i know is on my part..the other im not sure on.
It did come out a yellowish color first time round, but since this is a first for me..ill take it in stride. the other flaw is that the lights have tiny bubbles in it..which i would assume because i didnt warm up the stuff ( had no clue i had to do this..instructions are your friend)

im also trying another way of doin my lights, by standing them straight up in the mold, as opposed to layin em down like i usually do.


completely clear lights & grille with a yellowish tint. 









by the way, i did throw the rest of what i had from this batch on a semi rim mold....yall gonna shit! clear semi rims? ill find out tomorrow!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Brian, how bout doin up some clear tail lights from the AMT Chevy Dooley (454, 1500 etc) and S-10??


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm, now that ya mentioned that...i could try...

let me get the lights out of the first mold and a good cast before i can promise anything.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Take your time bro, just throwin some more ideas out there for us truck builders. 

BTW, the hoods went out today.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 27 2010, 07:41 PM~18677814
> *Hey Brian, how bout doin up some clear tail lights from the AMT Chevy Dooley (454, 1500 etc) and S-10??
> *


good idea grim :cheesy: how about other types to


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

anythings possibly, im willing to try it.

imma look into a different product than just this stuff, to experiment and see whats best of the bunch...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 27 2010, 11:53 PM~18677943
> *good idea grim  :cheesy: how about other types to
> *


As for modern trucks (for the Altezza look) there's also the Ranger, Revell Silverado, the Revell S-10. I'm sure there's a few others, as well as some cars, that would look good.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 27 2010, 07:59 PM~18678022
> *As for modern trucks (for the Altezza look) there's also the Ranger, Revell Silverado, the Revell S-10. I'm sure there's a few others, as well as some cars, that would look good.
> *


hell yeah bro dont forget the suv's too. shit bro anything now :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 27 2010, 08:31 PM~18677707
> *hot off the press...two flaws, and 1 i know is on my part..the other im not sure on.
> It did come out a yellowish color first time round, but since this is a first for me..ill take it in stride.  the other flaw is that the lights have tiny bubbles in it..which i would assume because i didnt warm up the stuff ( had no clue i had to do this..instructions are your friend)
> 
> ...


Warming up the mold was also on the to do list with Crystal Clear but I never did that. I asume it will help curing the clear resin but I do not have an oven that has a 65 degrees setting. The problem with epoxy resin is that it yellows I don't think you won't be able to do a lot about that same goes for the airbubbles it's hard to get rid of without vacuum and pressure.
I created the LS lenses from scratch using a plastic bottle..somewhere on the bottom area there was this part with the right curve. I used a hobby knife to create the lines on the lense.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 27 2010, 09:42 PM~18678477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the old 1ofknd ls bumper? i wanna cast the wheel but i dont know how to make the mold


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

you need a 2 pice mold


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 27 2010, 11:07 PM~18679126
> *you need a 2 pice mold
> *


got a pic i dont know where to start with it


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 02:33 AM~18679243
> *got a pic i dont know where to start with it
> *



This is a 2 part mold. In this pic I didnt fill the mold completely. 










:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 03:21 AM~18679729
> *This is a 2 part mold. In this pic I didnt fill the mold completely.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mold, a syringe would work perfect with it.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 28 2010, 07:54 AM~18679862
> *Nice mold, a syringe would work perfect with it.
> *




Thanks J, thats what I use now. Thats my first try doing this and I had old syringes that we had left over from the kids medicine, so I tried it and now I use them 90% of the time. Also I didnt have enough pressure on the out side of the mold the first time and when i poured the plastic in it pushed the mold apart a little and had all of that flash. Heres a better picture of it when I was getting it right. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 02:50 PM~18679981
> *Thanks J, thats what I use now. Thats my first try doing this and I had old syringes that we had left over from the kids medicine, so I tried it and now I use them 90% of the time. Also I didnt have enough pressure on the out side of the mold the first time and when i poured the plastic in it pushed the mold apart a little and had all of that flash.  Heres a better picture of it when I was getting it right. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice stuff


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 05:50 AM~18679981
> *Thanks J, thats what I use now. Thats my first try doing this and I had old syringes that we had left over from the kids medicine, so I tried it and now I use them 90% of the time. Also I didnt have enough pressure on the out side of the mold the first time and when i poured the plastic in it pushed the mold apart a little and had all of that flash.  Heres a better picture of it when I was getting it right. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's indeed a very good pointer. It helps a GREAT deal to use rubber bands because it keeps the air out when you use the syringe and the amount of flash is minimal. Many problems, air bubbles/ pockets, with my molds were solved using rubber bands.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

yea I use masking tape and tape my molds then use a piece of wood on each side thats the same size as the mold and then rubber band all of it so its nice and tight. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I CHECKED MY 67 WAGON YESTERDAY,,, THE WINDSHIELD AREA AND THE HOOD
HAVE WARPED SIDE WAYS.. WHATS UP WITH THAT? I HAD NO WEIGHT ON IT..
THE TEMPS IN MY PLACE PROBABLY DONT GET HOTTER THAN HIGH 80'S..
DOES THIS JUST COME WITH THE TERRITORY? I AM AFRAID TO LOOK AT MY OTHER RESIN CARS.... WILL IT DO THIS AFTER PAINT? AND WHAT IF THE CAR WAS PAINTED AND IT WARPED LATER? WHAT DO i DO? HAIR DRYER..
HOT WATER.. BEND BACK IN PLACE?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 28 2010, 10:32 AM~18681669
> *I CHECKED MY 67 WAGON YESTERDAY,,, THE WINDSHIELD AREA AND THE HOOD
> HAVE WARPED SIDE WAYS.. WHATS UP WITH THAT? I HAD NO WEIGHT ON IT..
> THE TEMPS IN MY PLACE PROBABLY DONT GET HOTTER THAN HIGH 80'S..
> ...


happens with the weather i know how bad some i have in storage are gonna come out


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright, the casts of the lights came out perfect..except for the first bubbles and the normal shit that comes with a first cast...in any case, it DOES fit the light bucket i casted nearly perfect, just like the diecast version does. I havent yet poured a clear version yet, i havent made time to get to it of yet, but its the next to see...and goin by the pic i have below, i can bet it will probably come out just fine.  
















:biggrin: 

clear what?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 28 2010, 10:12 PM~18688132
> *alright, the casts of the lights came out perfect..except for the first bubbles and the normal shit that comes with a first cast...in any case, it DOES fit the light bucket i casted nearly perfect, just like the diecast version does.  I havent yet poured a clear version yet, i havent made time to get to it of yet, but its the next to see...and goin by the pic i have below, i can bet it will probably come out just fine.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 10:59 AM~18681873
> *happens with the weather i know how bad some i have in storage are gonna come out
> *


can it come back in place? Im afraid to look at my other shit.. :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Warm water , then cold water .....


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

WHATS THE BEST WAY TO REMOVE ALL THE RESIDUE AROUND THE WINDOW AREA? THANKS 

















:nicoderm:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

knife and files




once dig derange gets his shit im done casting car parts gonna try to cast rubber tires


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its easy...obviously. :biggrin:

2 Members: SlammdSonoma, grimreaper69

i see you..and yes i got an update already! You can thank grim for the next new casts that ill be popping out as soon as i get the stuff to do it.

Ram air ranger hood


















ram air s10/gmc sonoma hood

























should get the stuff this weekend, while im in atlanta, i have a meeting with my 1:1 club, and i gotta show off some of my castings.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 29 2010, 07:25 PM~18697033
> *WHATS THE BEST WAY TO REMOVE ALL THE RESIDUE AROUND THE WINDOW AREA? THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CEASER U CAN USE A KNIFE AND FILE LIKE ESTO SAID JUST BE CAREFULL DOIN IT SUM RESINS ARE FLIMSY BRO


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok someone light them clear resin parts up


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ive had those suckers out of the casts for 2 days now..they are still sticky...so wtf is up with that? they are literally stuck to my table! :uh:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

wtf


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Sep 29 2010, 08:34 PM~18697159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 29 2010, 08:52 PM~18697426
> *ive had those suckers out of the casts for 2 days now..they are still sticky...so wtf is up with that?  they are literally stuck to my table! :uh:
> *


did you use that bullshit from michaels


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah.. easy cast..

gonna attempt doing it another way before i even attempt putting them in my newly molded headlights...

gonna warm it up like it says & keep it inside...since its cold around here now..maybe that'll help the drying process.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 29 2010, 09:21 PM~18697766
> *yeah.. easy cast..
> 
> gonna attempt doing it another way before i even attempt putting them in my newly molded headlights...
> ...


that shit sucks my lady threw it out, it dried after 3 days.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well thats the thing, it says it dries up after 72 hours..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 29 2010, 09:41 PM~18698004
> *well thats the thing, it says it dries up after 72 hours..
> *


it has to be at least 80 degrees


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 29 2010, 09:41 PM~18698004
> *well thats the thing, it says it dries up after 72 hours..
> *


72hours = 3 days....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 29 2010, 08:25 PM~18697033
> *WHATS THE BEST WAY TO REMOVE ALL THE RESIDUE AROUND THE WINDOW AREA? THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I've been looking at that hearse rear body on Ebay for quite some time now...I think I need to get me one.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 29 2010, 08:52 PM~18697426
> *ive had those suckers out of the casts for 2 days now..they are still sticky...so wtf is up with that?  they are literally stuck to my table! :uh:
> *


I'm telling you the curing takes way more time than described on the package...same goes for Smooth On Crystal Clear I'm using...at least 4 to 5 days before I can cut and sand. Stays sticky for at least 2 days. Especially thin parts take way longer...a brick should cure faster.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

jev you should get some of that alumilite flex 70 that shit is nice for tires


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

these are tires from Ma's Resins the quality of these tires is amazing hes helping me get set up so i can cast my own


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 29 2010, 11:37 PM~18698818
> *jev you should get some of that alumilite flex 70 that shit is nice for tires
> *


I tried to get that stuff over here...no go. Smooth cast 45 D does the job but it has a lot of tension somtimes so much that it will squeeze and bend the wire insets.
What's the curing time of flex 70?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2010, 12:39 AM~18699006
> *I tried to get that stuff over here...no go. Smooth cast 45 D does the job but it has a lot of tension somtimes so much that it will squeeze and bend the wire insets.
> What's the curing time of flex 70?
> *


that sucks, 30min to a hour the 4th pic is flex 70 cast tires


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 29 2010, 11:46 PM~18697338
> *its easy...obviously. :biggrin:
> 
> 2 Members: SlammdSonoma, grimreaper69
> ...


 :biggrin: Just what I had in mind.  :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

good deal, ill need to get a 1lb of rubber mold, so i can make these up..i still need to do a lil bit of sanding on em..those pics were done right after i zap & kicker'd it...and i didnt use a single dremel on either one!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I woulda straight fucked em up if I had tried to do it. I do need to start somewhere though, so maybe in time I'll try somethin.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i did the ranger one first, which was literally cut in half ( i traced the cut out piece from the civic onto the ranger with the xacto, after i got it centered)

the s10 one was a tad bit harder to do, did it the same way with the xacto, got it all glued in, and had 1" hangover from the ram air hood, so i took the piece i cut out of the hood, put it on top, lined it up with the top part of the hood, to get my upper line straight...

took about 30 minutes overall to get em roughed in.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

When somebody gonna cast a 68" Impala vert ?

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

update, ram air s10 and ranger hoods are ready to be molded up. i finished them up tonight, and they are sick! ill have pics up tomorrow.

a new found reason for me to build my old sonoma & ranger now.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 1 2010, 12:28 AM~18707535
> *update, ram air s10 and ranger hoods are ready to be molded up.  i finished them up tonight, and they are sick!  ill have pics up tomorrow.
> 
> a new found reason for me to build my old sonoma & ranger now.
> *


 :wow: Good thing I finally had a good idea then. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 07:06 PM~18705493
> *When somebody gonna cast a 68" Impala vert ?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2010, 11:10 AM~18711445
> *:wow:
> *


id live if it was just a front clip we can slap on a 67


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 28 2010, 10:32 AM~18681669
> *I CHECKED MY 67 WAGON YESTERDAY,,, THE WINDSHIELD AREA AND THE HOOD
> HAVE WARPED SIDE WAYS.. WHATS UP WITH THAT? I HAD NO WEIGHT ON IT..
> THE TEMPS IN MY PLACE PROBABLY DONT GET HOTTER THAN HIGH 80'S..
> ...


I check my 62 wagon.. no warps...but the hood needs hela file ing to fit in place...
cadi's are cool... big body and the 90... but this 67 Looks like its been drinking!
when looking at it from the front? it looks drunk!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 1 2010, 11:20 AM~18711507
> *I check my 62 wagon..  no warps...but the hood needs hela file ing  to fit in place...
> cadi's are cool... big body and the 90... but this 67 Looks like its been drinking!
> when looking at it from the front? it looks drunk!
> *



i can imagine, the cars staring back at you..thinkin the same damn thing! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and heres a few pics of the hoods completely done,..ready to be cast.


























thanks again Grim


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 1 2010, 01:54 PM~18712553
> *i can imagine, the cars staring back at you..thinkin the same damn thing! :biggrin:
> *


 you know, some times I come to this site looking for entertainment.. 
other times i come hear looking for answers...sometimes I come hear checking to see if any one has posted something new or different..sometimes I come because I just want attention,, Alot of times I am looking for laughter... But it's when I am not expecting to laugh,,I am not expecting to read anything funny? i read something
that blind side's me.... and i almost choke, then I catch my breath, and i fucking 
laugh out loud...... 
Good one slammed...somehow I think my goofy picture plus my bla bla bla makes it to easy? but just same.. You got me.,.,,


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 1 2010, 05:04 PM~18712639
> *and heres a few pics of the hoods completely done,..ready to be cast.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no bro, THANK YOU. That's gonna be the final touch on my x cab dime (when I get the cab that is). :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 1 2010, 02:04 PM~18712639
> *and heres a few pics of the hoods completely done,..ready to be cast.
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin both hoods bri!! but what about the camaro scoop on a dime hood? !i got a build in mind and for me it would fit just right!! PM me?!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 2 2010, 12:37 AM~18715736
> *im diggin both hoods bri!! but what about the camaro scoop on a dime hood? !i got a build in mind and for me it would fit just right!! PM me?!
> *


I'm workin on gettin some more hoods to send him so we can do those the opposite way, plus some other styles.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah im workin on this old school build and have this old dime hood in my hands..needs a hood attachment of some kind, and i dont see throwin a f50 to it..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and heres the thing, if ya got an idea, like grim/james has and is doing, just hit me up in a pm..and we'll discuss what and how to do it...cuz believe me, a cowl hood just dont do it for me anymore.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 06:06 PM~18705493
> *When somebody gonna cast a 68" Impala vert ?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


why cant the hard top work...? isn't a boot simple enough to get?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 2 2010, 09:00 PM~18718632
> *why cant the hard top work...? isn't  a boot simple enough to get?
> *


My Clubbrother has a 68' vert ,i want to build a replica . :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im doin up a flamed amp with wires & transistors inside the clear cast...something me and an anonymous someone's been cookin up..ya know who's ya are... :biggrin: 

gonna attempt puttin a set in the ole 59..which is back on the bench,..hock..WAKE UP CALL HOMIE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 2 2010, 10:38 PM~18722100
> *im doin up a flamed amp with wires & transistors inside the clear cast...something me and an anonymous someone's been cookin up..ya know who's ya are... :biggrin:
> 
> gonna attempt puttin a set in the ole 59..which is back on the bench,..hock..WAKE UP CALL HOMIE :0  :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and yeah, 17 hours of consistent warmth after i warmed the bottles up under hot water...

no yellowing, no bubbles, and they are out of the casts and not sticky... and yes the wired up ones is just plain badass! also did up 59 skirts, as well as 64 impy skirts, 55 t-bird hood scoop and a kicker amp..all clear as bad as hell.

pic soon.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres my proof. and ill thank Jeff in advanced on the thought of the amps with wires in it...two of em are goin into the 59 impy with lites in behind it.. :0 :biggrin: 

































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 01:53 PM~18723990
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Market them bitches!!!! I want some...... :biggrin:

Oh yeah, just so you know, I havent forgotten about you and gettin you them bags... problem Im runnin into is NONE of the craft stores around here have the parts bro! If you want, shoot me a PM and I'll give you a list of what it takes to make them 

maybe you'll have better luck findin the shit then I am.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahh no biggie man...with the way this castin shits goin, ill be losing time on building soon it seems.

and yeah after i pop out a set for myself and Jeff...ill be doing a limited # run on em cuz they are a time comsumer from hell. I can cast up normal stuff, pull out batches of things..as to this one cast takes up about 10-15 minutes to just make up before i even pour...

it may be a tad bit more in price shootin for around $2.50..maybe less..just depends on how it goes.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 02:08 PM~18724079
> *ahh no biggie man...with the way this castin shits goin, ill be losing time on building soon it seems.
> 
> and yeah after i pop out a set for myself and Jeff...ill be doing a limited # run on em cuz they are a time comsumer from hell.  I can cast up normal stuff, pull out batches of things..as to this one cast takes up about 10-15 minutes to just make up before i even pour...
> ...



I want at least 2  let me know what you plan on doin with them... Price wise too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cool..at the moment i only have one mold of the flamed amps..i did make a clear kicker amp that came out cool as well, just no wires in it.

i need to make like 2-3 more molds of the amps...since this stuff takes overnite to dry.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 10:53 AM~18723990
> *heres my proof.  and ill thank Jeff in advanced on the thought of the amps with wires in it...two of em are goin into the 59 impy with lites in behind it.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean castings! Still a bit too yellow for my taste but that's thats simply the nature of epoxy can't do anyhting about that. Even polyestor will yellow over time it's simply not UV proof.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah..it has a very small tint of yellow, but a ton better than what i pulled last weekend. and the bubbles are there but small enuf that it wont get seen..unless your OCD and your ADD kicks in while ur holding a magnifying glass :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 11:53 AM~18723990
> *heres my proof.  and ill thank Jeff in advanced on the thought of the amps with wires in it...two of em are goin into the 59 impy with lites in behind it.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sick now get a little hand piece drill whole in the side and stick a led in it to shine some light on the subject :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

can anyone make a 54 chevy truck front end ?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn Bri, get crackin on some tail lights now. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i iz i iz...im tryin captain!! :biggrin: 

its gettin colder here,should be a problem since i have a working heater.. tomorrow im gonna attempt the first mold of the s10 hood  

and heres something im thinmkin of doing instead of hiding the rims..

















:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 2 2010, 10:38 PM~18722100
> *im doin up a flamed amp with wires & transistors inside the clear cast...something me and an anonymous someone's been cookin up..ya know who's ya are... :biggrin:
> 
> gonna attempt puttin a set in the ole 59..which is back on the bench,..hock..WAKE UP CALL HOMIE :0  :biggrin:
> *


props on that amp bri!! it does look good!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks man..i cant take all the cred..Jeff did sent me a text on doin that..i just did the castin part...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

a 54 grill and cab would be sweet to have back.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That shit looks dope Brian....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

coming soon









if i figure out where i stashed mine


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 24 2010, 05:52 AM~16709388
> *I want Cast this VW Beetle , the donor Kit is from Aoshima .
> 
> Everyone want or need one of this ???
> ...


ANY UPDATES ON THIS BUG? IS IT THE PINK LADY?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 01:40 PM~18724846
> *yeah..it has a very small tint of yellow, but a ton better than what i pulled last weekend.  and the bubbles are there but small enuf that it wont get seen..unless your OCD and your ADD kicks in while ur holding a magnifying glass :biggrin:
> *


Air bubbles are hardly visible so you did a good job on that.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

how you cast a block vertical or horizontal?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 4 2010, 12:03 AM~18729095
> *how you cast a block vertical or horizontal?
> *


A block like a solid piece of resin? The best result you get by tilting the block and create an airvents on the top corner. Preferable filling the mold from the bottom up to make sure no air will be trapped.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 4 2010, 01:02 AM~18729262
> *A block like a solid piece of resin? The best result you get by tilting the block and create an airvents on the top corner. Preferable filling the mold from the bottom up to make sure no air will be trapped.
> *


huh? so youre saying vertical with the trans being the airvent?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

My Beetle is not ready yet !
One side of the Mold are done , so i must found some time to
make the other one .
But with my new Job i havent not really much time to spend it 
for my Hobby !

So i dont know when the Beetle is Completely Casted and ready for selling some Bodys !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 4 2010, 03:52 PM~18487367
> *I GOT ONE!
> *



are u casting them? :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got a big ole bag of parts to start workin on from deuces76..appreciate it bro...gonna work on a piece at a time..starting tonight.

Also lookin round the house so i can make a mold of 4 amps at a time..so i can do the clear ones w/ wires a lil faster.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 3 2010, 11:50 PM~18729057
> *Air bubbles are hardly visible so you did a good job on that.
> *



thanks Jev. i was amazed at what just heating it up does..ran it under hot water for less than 3 minutes.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

first mold is a good one..i need to redo one set as the mold bubbled right at the edge..where the skirt was sitting..but otherwise..good thruout.

Dueces76..can tell ya what's what...i havent a damn clue..im just castin em.. :biggrin: 
















:biggrin: 

oh and before ya get all out of line..while i was pouring, the cup slipped in my hand and so thats why all the damn flash...luckily i had a styrofoam cup still wrapped around it..so it stayed on the casting area.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well since i got home today 5:00e.t i been casting or working with molds til 10:00e.t...got a ton done.

i got a good set of 58's and 64's comin out plus tbird hood scoops, hydraulic pumps, t.v.'s skull heads...









also got a ton of other stuff...gonna be openin up shop soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 5 2010, 07:25 PM~18745593
> *well since i got home today 5:00e.t i been casting or working with molds til 10:00e.t...got a ton done.
> 
> i got a good set of 58's and 64's comin out plus tbird hood scoops, hydraulic pumps,  t.v.'s skull heads...
> ...


got a pic of the crazy pumps and tanks mold i wanna cast the 63 impala pumps


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..yeah those are a tough mold to do.. i need to do mine over to be honest, cuz it leave a nasty lookin chunk underneath from where i had to cut it free..i need to stand it up and tilt it a bit in a mold to get right.

forgot to mention...i have 59 impy and 90 chevy truck taillights in clear resin :0

and i went and tried something off the charts...was at michaels and bought a bottle of elmers clear glue...said what the hell right? did something small like a inverted sub..it took nearly an entire week, but i have an inverted and hollow clear sub on my hands..

































it takes absolutely forever to wait on but its flexible and works like a charm!...and makes it hollow :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:wow: I'm gonna need about 6 sets of them Chevy truck tail lights bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotcha man!  i gotta see about gettin some dye, so i can dye em up red..or the color of a build.. :wow:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

does anyone make clear and red cadi lights..... the old school ones!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if ya got a set, i can make em...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

koool ill pm u


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 5 2010, 09:04 PM~18746814
> *if ya got a set, i can make em...
> *


Ey homie,I have this kit,if there is anything in here worth casting let me know,ill send it your way,just pm..









It has the supersharged ls9


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 6 2010, 08:04 AM~18750129
> *Ey homie,I have this kit,if there is anything in here worth casting let me know,ill send it your way,just pm..
> 
> 
> ...


The engine


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well that, lights front & back..

could even get a hood scoop out of that i think..molded on what hood..no telling.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 4 2010, 06:20 AM~18728055
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


Like those telephone dail Porker Wheels .


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

soon I will have both styles of batwing air cleaners available.

the large flat, and the smaller taller one


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 22 2010, 06:06 PM~18883685
> *soon I will have both styles of batwing air cleaners available.
> 
> the large flat, and the smaller taller one
> ...


does want.... :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

need 39 chevy resin hoods & bench seats, i have them :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 5 2010, 05:51 PM~18997013
> *need 39 chevy resin hoods & bench seats, i have them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIIIICE EMILIO!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 5 2010, 06:51 PM~18997013
> *need 39 chevy resin hoods & bench seats, i have them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i need one of each


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 5 2010, 07:51 PM~18997013
> *need 39 chevy resin hoods & bench seats, i have them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio+Oct 6 2010, 09:04 AM~18750129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and i have that on hand in the HacK ShacK...gotta be put together and molded in 2-3 pieces


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 5 2010, 06:03 PM~18997079
> *NIIIIIICE EMILIO!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 thnks jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

doeas anyone know where i can get some 57' chevy skirts?

i build some really nice models, just as nice as ALOT of them on here, but i dont have a topic on here....so therefore everyone blows mw off all the time, like i have been trying to buy a big body fleet for almost a year now and still dont have one.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 7 2010, 05:28 PM~19009554
> *doeas anyone know where i can get some 57' chevy skirts?
> 
> i build some really nice models, just as nice as ALOT of them on here, but i dont have a topic on here....so therefore everyone blows mw off all the time, like i have been trying to buy a big body fleet for almost a year now and still dont have one.
> *


because anyone who has a big body is trying to hold them cause they are scarce you missed two other ones that were for sale a lil while ago just keep checking and start by making a build topic so we can see what your working with and give you props


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

57 chevy skirt..i got those :biggrin: ..what else ya need?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 7 2010, 05:28 PM~19009554
> *doeas anyone know where i can get some 57' chevy skirts?
> 
> i build some really nice models, just as nice as ALOT of them on here, but i dont have a topic on here....so therefore everyone blows mw off all the time, like i have been trying to buy a big body fleet for almost a year now and still dont have one.
> *


OG Resins will be casting the fleet very very soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 5 2010, 07:51 PM~18997013
> *need 39 chevy resin hoods & bench seats, i have them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

anyone used Smooth-On Smooth-Cast 320?
is it any good?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 8 2010, 06:52 PM~19019173
> *anyone used Smooth-On Smooth-Cast 320?
> is it any good?
> *


i use the 300.. ive used the 310 before and didnt like it to much.. seemed to tear up molds faster...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 8 2010, 07:19 PM~19019427
> *i use the 300.. ive used the 310 before and didnt like it to much.. seemed to tear up molds faster...
> *


I just gave this 320 a shot.poured 5 molds of valve covers. ( used the smooth on purple mold kit too) and they all came out really nice. I finally convinced the hobby shop inthe next city over to bring in resin casting stuff. decent price too , the mold kit was 39.00 and the 2lb resin kit was 25.00


I will soon have the FineLine Detail big block billet valve covers available ( long out of production)


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

like these..lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow: :wow: 

yeap..needin some of those


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

hey guys i am looking in to resin casting but i dont know where to start like what would i need to start casting and what is easy for a beginer


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

This is pretty good to start you off you can get it at hobby lobby and go to there sites and print out 40% off coupon first


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 9 2010, 05:17 AM~19023655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH WOULD SUMTHING LIKE THIS RUN FOR $$$ MORE OR LESS TOWARDS WER LIVE AT :happysad:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 9 2010, 05:31 PM~19027254
> *HOW MUCH WOULD SUMTHING LIKE THIS RUN FOR $$$ MORE OR LESS TOWARDS WER LIVE AT  :happysad:
> *



about 30 bucks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> about 30 bucks
> 
> 
> > thats not bad tks bro


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

where could i get this in australia


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 9 2010, 10:05 PM~19029478
> *where could i get this in australia
> *



http://www.alumilite.com/Dealers.cfm


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 9 2010, 03:31 PM~19027254
> *HOW MUCH WOULD SUMTHING LIKE THIS RUN FOR $$$ MORE OR LESS TOWARDS WER LIVE AT  :happysad:
> *


with my 40% off coupon it cost me about 13 bucks...


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

i cant find any one that will ship it to australia and the aussie place dont get back to me any one wanna buy one for me and ship it to me


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 10 2010, 05:05 PM~19036260
> *i cant find any one that will ship it to australia and the aussie place dont get back to me any one wanna buy one for me and ship it to me
> *


http://www.rowetrading.com.au/


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 8 2010, 08:02 PM~19019873
> *like these..lol
> 
> 
> ...


why you gotta break balls. hahaha j/k


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

need a set of skirts for a 50 chevy truck . anyone selling let me know paypal ready.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 12 2010, 12:54 PM~19052527
> *need a set of skirts for a 50 chevy truck . anyone selling let me know paypal ready.
> *


Jimbo has them , and high quality too !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2010, 01:16 PM~19052683
> *Jimbo has them , and high quality too !
> *



Thanks Revv...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got em too but not paypal..haha..go Jim.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i bought a 55' chevy vert kit yesterday, ive never seen the kit before so i jumped right on it but the guy at hobby house said it was a new kit that just came out, but it has skirts and a booty kit if anyone wants to use anything for a mold let me know.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 13 2010, 10:35 AM~19058189
> *i bought a 55' chevy vert kit yesterday, ive never seen the kit before so i jumped right on it but the guy at hobby house said it was a new kit that just came out, but it has skirts and a booty kit if anyone wants to use anything for a mold let me know.
> *


POST A PIC....LETS SEE THE NEW BOX ART... :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

when my wife gets up ill have her post some because i want to start my own model topic on here anyways to show off some of my work.. just never have been good with posting pics on LIL.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ANYONE DOIN THE REAR LIGHT PANELS ON THE 62? :nicoderm: GOT SOME BEL AIRS I WANNA MAKE INTO IMPALAS :biggrin:


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 04:28 PM~18370312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ?


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

DOES ANYONE MAKE SKIRTS FOR A '61 IMPALA VERT ? THE LINDENBERG MODEL. THANKS GUYS !
-Will


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill have to check but i believe i have those...if not i can make a set real quick to mold up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Does anyone here know of anybody that makes the HIDDEN headlight and grill for the '68 Impala ?* 



TIA


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by willdecletjr_@Nov 19 2010, 02:09 PM~19110608
> *HOW MUCH ?
> 
> *


x2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 27 2010, 06:33 PM~19178097
> *Does anyone here know of anybody that makes the HIDDEN headlight and grill for the '68 Impala ?
> TIA
> 
> ...



How many you need? PM me.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 10:24 PM~16319781
> *
> 
> 
> ...



need some resin :biggrin: 
get at me when u get a chance jimbo


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 04:53 PM~19308642
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 came out good, makes me wanna try a 2 piece mold...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

been wanting this one for a while


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

* I JUST HAD AN IDEA FOR THOSE WILLING TO TAKE THE TIME TO CAST THEM ! 

WE NEED STOCK CADDY INTERIOR ITEMS ! </span>



I HATE THE DONK SET UP BUT IF I COULD REPLACE THE DASH AND DOOR PANELS I CAN DEAL WITH THE SEATS BEING TUCKED. 

ANYONE ELSE FEEL THE SAME WAY AND DO YOU THINK IT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA ! 

BUT WE NEED A GOOD CASTER TO DO THEM TO BE WORTH IT ! THE SHIT SLAMMED AND HEARSE ARE DOING LOOK AWEFUL AND TRASHY !

<span style=\'color:red\'>WE NEED ITEMS THAT ARE USABLE LIKE THE RESIN ITEMS FROM SCALE DREAMS.COM .  AND IT SHOULD BE PRICED LIKE $4.00 - $5.00 SHIPPED !

I HAVE DONE RESIN ITEMS FOR MY SELF AND KNOW THAT THE PRICE THAT SOME OF THESE WANT A B CASTERS ARE CHARGING IS STUPID AND WAY OVER PRICED FOR THEIR OFFERINGS ! 

IS ANYONE INTERESTED ?*


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 12:52 PM~19412141
> * I  JUST  HAD  AN  IDEA  FOR  THOSE  WILLING TO  TAKE THE  TIME  TO  CAST  THEM !
> 
> WE NEED  STOCK  CADDY  INTERIOR  ITEMS ! </span>
> ...


its crossed my mind before but i just dont think its worth it. i have to fix my pressure pot too


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 24 2010, 03:01 PM~19412227
> *its crossed my mind before but i just dont think its worth it. i have to fix my pressure pot too
> *


i COULD DO THE DASH EASY ! ITS THE PANELS I WOULD BE AFFARID OF ! tHEY NEED TO BE THIN BUT STRIGHT ! THE LAST TIME I DONE SOME THING THIN IT WRAPPED SOMETHING CRAZY ! 

I MIGHT HEAD OUT TO COLDSNOW'S AND PICK UP SOME SMOOTH-ON AND GIVE IT A SHOT NEXT WEEK ! I HAVE ABOUT 6 CADDIES THAT I WOULD LIKE SWAP THE DONK SHIT OUT TO STOCK !


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 12:04 PM~19412255
> *i    COULD  DO  THE  DASH  EASY !  ITS  THE  PANELS  I  WOULD  BE  AFFARID  OF  !  tHEY  NEED  TO  BE  THIN    BUT  STRIGHT  !  THE  LAST  TIME  I  DONE  SOME  THING    THIN  IT  WRAPPED  SOMETHING  CRAZY !
> 
> I  MIGHT  HEAD  OUT  TO    COLDSNOW'S  AND  PICK UP  SOME  SMOOTH-ON  AND  GIVE  IT  A  SHOT  NEXT  WEEK !    I  HAVE  ABOUT  6 CADDIES    THAT  I  WOULD  LIKE  SWAP  THE  DONK  SHIT  OUT  TO  STOCK  !
> *


Mini so you'll be the one making the masters then? Are you going to make fleetwood door panels w/90's arm rests....what about 90's dash too bro. I can't stand the coupe deville dash n panels n seats that came stock with these kits. Lol Mini do u know if it's possible to cast foam??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Dec 24 2010, 02:23 PM~19412408
> *Mini so you'll be the one making the masters then? Are you going to make fleetwood door panels w/90's arm rests....what about 90's dash too bro. I can't stand the coupe deville dash n panels n seats that came stock with these kits.  Lol Mini do u know if it's possible to cast foam??
> *


 :wow: WHATS UP LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Dec 24 2010, 03:23 PM~19412408
> *Mini so you'll be the one making the masters then? Are you going to make fleetwood door panels w/90's arm rests....what about 90's dash too bro. I can't stand the coupe deville dash n panels n seats that came stock with these kits.  Lol Mini do u know if it's possible to cast foam??
> *



FOAM IS PURUS SO IT WOULD LOOK LIKE SHIT ! BUT DEPENDING ON THE FOAM IT MIGHT BE CLEAR ABLE AND THEM WE COULD USE IT ! 

NOW EDDIE FORGIVE ME BROTHER BUT I DON'T KNOW THE DIFFERENCE FROM THE STOCK LOOKING REVELL DASH AND DOOR COMPARED TO WHAT IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE. DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS FO WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE?

YOUR SUCH A GREAT DETAIL BUILDER I BET IF WE COULD GET IT THE WAY YOU WOULD USE THEM THEY WOULD BE A MUST FOR ALL CADDY BUILDERS !


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 12:27 PM~19412438
> *FOAM  IS  PURUS  SO  IT  WOULD  LOOK  LIKE  SHIT  !  BUT  DEPENDING  ON THE  FOAM  IT  MIGHT BE  CLEAR ABLE  AND  THEM  WE  COULD  USE  IT  !
> 
> NOW  EDDIE  FORGIVE ME  BROTHER  BUT    I  DON'T  KNOW  THE  DIFFERENCE  FROM  THE  STOCK  LOOKING  REVELL    DASH  AND  DOOR    COMPARED  TO  WHAT  IT  SHOULD  LOOK  LIKE.  DO  YOU  HAVE  ANY  PICS  FO  WHAT  YOU  WOULD  LIKE  TO  SEE?
> ...


Well on my last lac build "gin n juice" I used foam from micheals using one of builders technique on here n I loved the way they came out. Shit I'm on my iPhone right n can't post pix up for u. Uhm I'll post em later today.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Dec 24 2010, 03:37 PM~19412489
> *Well on my last lac build "gin n juice" I used foam from micheals using one of builders technique on here n I loved the way they came out. Shit I'm on my iPhone right n can't post pix up for u. Uhm I'll post em later today.
> *


LOOKIN AT GIN N JUICE THE DOORS AND DASH LOOK THE SAME AS THE REVELL STOCK ! AND IF WE COULD CAST FOAM I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOUR SEATS IN MY BUILDS !


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 24 2010, 12:25 PM~19412426
> *:wow: WHATS UP LOCO :biggrin:
> *


que onda loco. :biggrin: I know I know I've been M.I.A lol just sitting here lookin at everyones builds in shock n aww. Damn I gotta get back into it. U gonna sell me those lacs or what??? Lol ur builds r lookin sick bro!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 03:41 PM~19412520
> *LOOKIN  AT  GIN N  JUICE    THE  DOORS  AND  DASH    LOOK THE  SAME  AS  THE  REVELL  STOCK  !  AND  IF  WE  COULD  CAST  FOAM  I  WOULD  LOVE TO  HAVE  YOUR  SEATS  IN    MY  BUILDS  !
> *


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 12:41 PM~19412520
> *LOOKIN  AT  GIN N  JUICE    THE  DOORS  AND  DASH    LOOK THE  SAME  AS  THE  REVELL  STOCK  !  AND  IF  WE  COULD  CAST  FOAM  I  WOULD  LOVE TO  HAVE  YOUR  SEATS  IN    MY  BUILDS  !
> *


lmao yea I kinda fukt up on that. I didn't update the panels nor the dash to a 90's fleetwood. I just did the seats bro lol I didn't feel like scratch building the dash n panels at the time. I got lazy :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Dec 24 2010, 03:48 PM~19412558
> *lmao yea I kinda fukt up on that. I didn't update the panels nor the dash to a 90's fleetwood. I just did the seats bro lol I didn't feel like scratch building the dash n panels at the time. I got lazy :uh:
> *


ON THE SEATS I'M THINKING THAT START WITH THE STOCK SEATS THEN ADD A FLAT SHEET PLASTIC FOR THE TOP PILLOW AND THEN GET SOME EVERGREEN 1MM X 1MM BOX SHEET AND CUT THEM IN AN ANGLE TO LOOK DIAMOND STYLE AND THEN CAST THEM ! IT SOUND DOABLE DONT YOU THINK ?


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 12:54 PM~19412597
> *ON THE  SEATS  I'M  THINKING  THAT  START  WITH  THE  STOCK  SEATS  THEN  ADD  A  FLAT  SHEET  PLASTIC  FOR THE  TOP  PILLOW  AND THEN  GET  SOME  EVERGREEN  1MM X 1MM  BOX  SHEET AND  CUT    THEM  IN AN  ANGLE  TO  LOOK  DIAMOND  STYLE  AND  THEN    CAST  THEM  !  IT  SOUND  DOABLE  DONT YOU  THINK ?
> *


definately doable bro  never understood why didn't do that from the start when designing the kit 
Can't wait to see who'll end up casting these so I can build some lacs with jimbos booty kits. I gotta post some pics asap for u of the interior.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 11:52 AM~19412141
> *
> 
> I  HAVE  DONE  RESIN  ITEMS  FOR  MY  SELF  AND  KNOW    THAT THE    PRICE  THAT  SOME  OF THESE  WANT A B CASTERS  ARE  CHARGING    IS  STUPID  AND  WAY  OVER  PRICED  FOR  THEIR  OFFERINGS  !
> ...



I would definitely be interested if your willing to take a shot with me. The foam on BIG BODY EDDIE's seats dont look TOO porus. Something CAN be done... :biggrin: Lemme know Mini...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 12:52 PM~19412141
> *BUT  WE  NEED  A   GOOD   CASTER   TO  DO THEM  TO  BE  WORTH   IT !   THE  SHIT  SLAMMED  AND   HEARSE   ARE  DOING  LOOK   AWEFUL  AND  TRASHY  !
> 
> 
> *


* :uh: :uh: i see mini the cockmuncher is back, like i told a few others here,ill say to you too- fuck you and your thoughts. it makes me sick to see that my club ''brothers'' have so much hate towards fellow members, kinda makes me rethink the whole M.C.B.A. thing from time to time. no wonder so many great builders jumped ship here. :nosad:

all my shit is cast in a pressure pot to eliminate air bubbles. i did my homework before ever pouring my first mold. nothing substandard leaves my table- nothing but the best. i cant let one single air bubble out to give my haters something to talk about . 

but really, who the fuck are you to come in here and knock someones stuff? you aint shit, just a builder who thinks he is gods gift to model building. you're not a caster, just a fool who made a few molds. do you even own a pressure pot? didnt fucking think so. some of us invested in tools and material just so cocksmacks like yourself couldnt hate... i expected it, so i did everything possible to head that shit off. 

so, go crawl back under your rock you have been hiding under and keep those comments to yourself. and if you have something else to say, pack a lunch and come see me... id be glad to school you in a few things...  *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

X2 if someone does true 90 dash and panels I'd buy would be even sicker to include the seatbelts on the doors like coast did on his 1:1 sick shit for sure


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 12:22 PM~19423102
> * :uh:  :uh:  i see mini the cockmuncher is back, like i told a few others here,ill say to you too-  fuck you and your thoughts. it makes me sick to see that my club ''brothers'' have so much hate towards fellow members, kinda makes me rethink the whole M.C.B.A. thing from time to time. no wonder so many great builders jumped ship here. :nosad:
> 
> all my shit is cast in a pressure pot to eliminate air bubbles. i did my homework before ever pouring my first mold. nothing substandard leaves my table- nothing but the best. i cant let one single air bubble out to give my haters something to talk about .
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 26 2010, 11:35 AM~19423164
> *:wow:
> *


:dunno: am i wrong about anything i said? nothing but truth brother.... the fucking hate and shit talking is getting real fucking old... im sick of it, some days id rather not even look at this site, this is one of them..... :angry:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 11:37 AM~19423176
> *:dunno: am i wrong about anything i said? nothing but truth brother.... the fucking hate and shit talking is getting real fucking old... im sick of it, some days id rather not even look at this site, this is one of them.....  :angry:
> *


im above it i could care less what people say on this site aint no use in getting mad over BS. shoot em a reaction once in a while to keep them happy.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 10:37 AM~19423176
> *:dunno: am i wrong about anything i said? nothing but truth brother.... the fucking hate and shit talking is getting real fucking old... im sick of it, some days id rather not even look at this site, this is one of them.....  :angry:
> *



Hey Hearse, that stuff you sent me looked good man! :h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 26 2010, 11:40 AM~19423204
> *im above it i could care less what people say on this site aint no use in getting mad over BS. shoot em a reaction once in a while to keep them happy.
> *


its one thing to hear shit like that from halfway across the world, its another to hear it from someone you consider a friend, who lives just minutes away....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 26 2010, 11:42 AM~19423214
> *Hey Hearse, that stuff you sent me looked good man!  :h5:
> *


thanks jimbo, that means alot coming from you, you got some clean casts....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 01:43 PM~19423222
> *its one thing to hear shit like that from halfway across the world, its another to hear it from someone you consider a friend, who lives just minutes away....
> *


*MERRY CHRISTMAS FUCK BAG ! LOL! :twak: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 12:37 PM~19423176
> *:dunno: am i wrong about anything i said? nothing but truth brother.... the fucking hate and shit talking is getting real fucking old... im sick of it, some days id rather not even look at this site, this is one of them.....  :angry:
> *


As long as you know in your heart your putting out quality shit.It doesnt matter what anybody says.And if you charge a million bucks for your shit and people are willing to pay.then do your thing.  

As long as you keep your customers happy.youll be ok.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2010, 11:45 AM~19423226
> *MERRY  CHRISTMAS  FUCK  BAG  !  LOL! :twak:
> *


yeah, the only thing i got this year was shit talked by a homie , thanks....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2010, 12:45 PM~19423226
> *MERRY  CHRISTMAS  FUCK  BAG  !  LOL! :twak:
> *


whats a FUCK BAG? :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im off to the junkyard, walking among rusting cars clears the mind... even in 20 degree weather....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 12:48 PM~19423238
> *im off to the junkyard, walking among rusting cars clears the mind... even in 20 degree weather....
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 26 2010, 11:48 AM~19423245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im sure ill find something cool, ill bring back pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 12:49 PM~19423254
> *im sure ill find something cool, ill bring back pics.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

SNNIIIIIIFFFFFFF Can you smell the love lol!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man bottom line is if someone like MINI or BIG BODY EDDIE wants to master up a set I would be down to take a stab at it if possible.... :x: :x: :x:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 26 2010, 12:50 PM~19423258
> *SNNIIIIIIFFFFFFF Can you smell the love lol!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Man bottom line is if someone like MINI or BIG BODY EDDIE wants to master up a set I would be down to take a stab at it if possible.... :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BIGBODY_EDDIE


hno: hno: Good to see ya brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 26 2010, 12:50 PM~19423258
> *SNNIIIIIIFFFFFFF Can you smell the love lol!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Man bottom line is if someone like MINI or BIG BODY EDDIE wants to master up a set I would be down to take a stab at it if possible.... :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 26 2010, 10:51 AM~19423270
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BIGBODY_EDDIE
> hno:  hno: Good to see ya brotha... :biggrin:
> *


wut up brotha!!! I've been M.I.A just hiding out watchn all you guys getn down. I just moved into a bigger place...soo as soon as I get all situated I'll work with ya!! I think I mentioned something before to u about 90's dash n panels. But yea fo sho I'm down jimbo n mini :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Dec 26 2010, 11:08 AM~19423382
> *wut up brotha!!! I've been M.I.A just hiding out watchn all you guys getn down. I just moved into a bigger place...soo as soon as I get all situated I'll work with ya!! I think I mentioned something before to u about 90's dash n panels. But yea fo sho I'm down jimbo n mini  :biggrin:
> *




HELL YEAH!!! :h5: CANT WAIT!LMK...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

just some of my stash i been casting for my builds.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 26 2010, 05:29 PM~19425394
> *just some of my stash i been casting for my builds.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

:wave: not at all a good caster or a caster im still learning. i have a good teacher.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 26 2010, 05:36 PM~19425465
> *:wave: not at all a good caster or a caster im still learning. i have a good teacher.
> *


YA SO DO I HE LIVES BY THE BAY :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thats whats up you do some great work homie.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 26 2010, 05:47 PM~19425573
> *thats whats up you do some great work homie.
> *


thnxz bro ur stuff great to, dont put ur self down homie in my eyes its great :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 05:06 PM~19425690
> *thnxz bro ur stuff great to, dont put ur self down homie in my eyes its great :biggrin:
> *


X2 WHAT HE SAID


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

some fucktard say my name? oh well whoever said it must not be at all important.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 26 2010, 07:29 PM~19425394
> *just some of my stash i been casting for my builds.
> 
> 
> ...





Hey fellas 8 - Balls castings are real clean !!!!!!!!!! I seen 'em first hand, buy them up fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks trend i been tryin to get ahold of you homie so i can drop some off to you.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

anyone got stuff 4 a 60 impala ?


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

My first attempt.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ollu_@Dec 29 2010, 10:31 AM~19448365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i esp like the turbos!


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks!

Perfect turbo!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ollu_@Dec 29 2010, 09:31 AM~19448365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie lov that turbo


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

some stuff I did when i get bored
































































moons in black


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 1 2011, 09:02 PM~19477866
> *some stuff I did when i get bored
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie those moons r nice homie, keep it up
:thumbsup:


----------



## Kut2Tuk (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 26 2010, 11:48 AM~19423245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 PRECIOUIS :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

molded up some parts today

















this the mess when u cast but dont clean up lol hahahaha








castedn up some cragers and some supremes fisrt run 4 both


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 
see a couple things i need ...get at me if anythings for sale


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 05:00 PM~19483955
> *molded up some parts today
> 
> 
> ...


i hope thats delrin youre casting on


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Esoteric Resin's is back with my pressure pot fixed ill bringing out nicer and bigger wheels with rubber tires


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 09:11 PM~19485646
> *Esoteric Resin's is back with my pressure pot fixed ill bringing out nicer and bigger wheels with rubber tires
> 
> 
> ...


how much? im in, just need rims, no tires.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2011, 08:17 PM~19485706
> *how much? im in, just need rims, no tires.
> *


6.00 shipped with rings


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 09:23 PM~19485768
> *6.00 shipped with rings
> *


what other rims you gonna do?


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 05:00 PM~19483955
> *molded up some parts today
> 
> 
> ...


what do the skirts fit ?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2011, 10:25 PM~19485781
> *what other rims you gonna do?
> *


He'll have a few to offer pretty soon


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 2 2011, 08:30 PM~19485831
> *He'll have a few to offer pretty soon
> *


 :biggrin: gonna pressure cast them molds i got 2 tire molds ready i have to call raab to get some 70A so they can stretch more than usual without snapping


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Box goes out sometime tomorrow


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 2 2011, 08:42 PM~19485986
> *Box goes out sometime tomorrow
> *


sweet


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the rings they come with

















the rings on the BBS wheels 2 front 2 rear fits 20s if you want the rings its 3.00 for the set


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 11:11 PM~19485646
> *Esoteric Resin's is back with my pressure pot fixed ill bringing out nicer and bigger wheels with rubber tires
> 
> 
> ...


Nice casts. :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Jan 2 2011, 08:29 PM~19485819
> *what do the skirts fit ?
> *


62,64,65-66 impalas & set of 39 chevy homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 08:57 PM~19486155
> *the rings they come with
> 
> 
> ...


lov these homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 08:57 PM~19486155
> *the rings they come with
> 
> 
> ...



those are badass... i tried my chance at a set just yesterday..cant do wheels here! :uh: have no clue what im doin wrong either. :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 3 2011, 11:15 AM~19489261
> *those are badass... i tried my chance at a set just yesterday..cant do wheels here! :uh:  have no clue what im doin wrong either. :angry:
> *




ask questions and find out what your doin wrong................ dont just give up  its the only way you get better is when you fuck shit up and find out what you did wrong :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 3 2011, 08:15 AM~19489261
> *those are badass... i tried my chance at a set just yesterday..cant do wheels here! :uh:  have no clue what im doin wrong either. :angry:
> *


depends the vents definetly have to be close to the face the back of the wheel doesnt matter much mine fill in from the side and vent out the top


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> the rings they come with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> > the rings they come with
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 01:48 PM~19490841
> *i said 6 shipped but i got assed out at the post office today 8 shipped and ill throw in disc brake rotors and rings for them theres a waiting list tho ill be PMing people as i get their sets ready and i wont take payment before then
> *


im in for 2 sets right now. more when i find more cash


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 04:00 PM~19483955
> *molded up some parts today
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: ?????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2011, 11:08 AM~19490079
> *ask questions and find out what your doin wrong................ dont just give up   its the only way you get better is when you fuck shit up and find out what you did wrong :cheesy:
> *



damn get off my nuts cletus, and let a guy have a chance to ask a question... :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

this is what you get with the VZ wheel kit
4 wheels,4 rings 2 front rotors 2 rear


















closeup of the wheel assembly, pegasus or hoppin hydros tires will fit until i get the tires casted


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 3 2011, 05:02 PM~19491291
> *damn get off my nuts cletus, and let a guy have a chance to ask a question... :uh:
> *




that will get ya far :uh: please refrain from adding my name and your nuts in the same sentence .................. because all who know me, know that will NEVER HAPPEN lol

just tryin to help you out is all............... something you dont take to kindly too  help!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 01:48 PM~19490841
> *i said 6 shipped but i got assed out at the post office today 8 shipped and ill throw in disc brake rotors and rings for them theres a waiting list tho ill be PMing people as i get their sets ready and i wont take payment before then
> *


well let me know i have cash ready on my paypal.....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nevermind. Nice work fellas!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jan 3 2011, 07:03 PM~19493263
> *well let me know i have cash ready on my paypal.....
> *


x2 homie. lmk!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Vz ring molds shitted out but then again its from casting 40 sets worth so it was about that time to retire it.


heres the new ring molds 

Icarus 

















Ezis









the Ezis (right) are deeper


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

coming soon, most of it is for personal use


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work up in hear guys dedicated Fo show I have the itch to cast shit but I feel it will be the end of my limited building time If I did


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 10 2011, 11:55 PM~19563334
> *Nice work up in hear guys dedicated Fo show I have the itch to cast shit but I feel it will be the end of my limited building time If I did
> *


trust me homie it takes alot of time :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

did these last night


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 11 2011, 07:26 PM~19569561
> *trust me homie it takes alot of time  :cheesy:
> *


 leave it up to you og's


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

know i like them if they come wit this here pm me let me know....


















Ezis









the Ezis (right) are deeper


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

alright who wants what? i know hearse and 06150xlt want billets who else


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 10:27 AM~19585255
> *alright who wants what? i know hearse and 06150xlt want billets who else
> *


Wouldn't mind a few sets of the resin 20" wires either ..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 01:27 PM~19585255
> *alright who wants what? i know hearse and 06150xlt want billets who else
> *




:wave: 


come with rings too?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2011, 12:40 PM~19586314
> *:wave:
> come with rings too?
> *


nope


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in for the 2 sets I said before, and 2 sets of the 20" wires if your sellin em.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 03:41 PM~19586316
> *nope
> *




ehh........... ill still take a set!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i decided to make it easier on myself and sell them through here
http://www.emodelcars.com/VZ-Resin-wheels,...auction_details


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 17 2011, 12:56 PM~19620193
> *i decided to make it easier on myself and sell them through here
> http://www.emodelcars.com/VZ-Resin-wheels,...auction_details
> *


thanks bro I got my set in today. nice work! minimal flash & no real work needs to be down to them. 

yo I still want a set of them wires when they're ready too!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 17 2011, 12:08 PM~19620273
> *thanks bro I got my set in today.  nice work! minimal flash & no real work needs to be down to them.
> 
> yo I still want a set of them wires when they're ready too!
> *


ima put them up on that site later


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.emodelcars.com/auction_details....ction_id=113056


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

And for those of us without paypal?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 17 2011, 12:35 PM~19620470
> *And for those of us without paypal?
> *


its easier for me to do paypal


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 17 2011, 01:25 PM~19620389
> *http://www.emodelcars.com/auction_details....ction_id=113056
> *


your doing those 22in spokes too?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2011, 01:03 PM~19620680
> *your doing those 22in spokes too?
> *


yup, working on molding the old style 1109s


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 17 2011, 02:09 PM~19620729
> *yup, working on molding the old style 1109s
> *


what tires do you have to use?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2011, 01:12 PM~19620753
> *what tires do you have to use?
> *


the pegasus skinny tires work but wont be long i need a few more bucks to buy the flexible rubber i need to cast hoppin hydros 22" tires


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 17 2011, 12:41 PM~19620515
> *its easier for me to do paypal
> *


 alright , let me know when other options are avaliable ..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ESO - how do you make a mold for wheels? I'd like to cast up some old aoshima 20s... But have no clue where to start.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 17 2011, 03:25 PM~19621755
> *ESO - how do you make a mold for wheels? I'd like to cast up some old aoshima 20s... But have no clue where to start.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im not gonna bullshit you bro belive it or not i winged it :happysad: 


a tip tho, when you put tape behind the spokes wheel seal it with white glue an dont pour the mold what i do is mix a little bit and brush it on the wheel and let it dry before i pour the mold.

mold the face first 
make sure its at least half and half on each side of the wheel 
a side fill is better than top fill just leave that for a vent


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 17 2011, 04:11 PM~19622154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im not gonna bullshit you bro belive it or not i winged it  :happysad:
> a tip tho, when you put tape behind the spokes wheel seal it with white glue an dont pour the mold what i do is mix a little bit and brush it on the wheel and let it dry before i pour the mold.
> 
> ...



good tips..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

anybody casting any turbos?


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ollu_@Dec 29 2010, 12:20 PM~19449470
> *Thanks!
> 
> Perfect turbo!
> ...


I cast!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ollu_@Feb 9 2011, 12:43 PM~19827261
> *I cast!
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 17 2011, 03:25 PM~19621755
> *ESO - how do you make a mold for wheels? I'd like to cast up some old aoshima 20s... But have no clue where to start.
> *


I mold 4 wheels at a time, top fill using a syringe. Works like a charm. I agree with Esoteric on side or bottom fill when you don't have a pressure pot.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

coming soon 13'' d's :wow: :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 10 2011, 02:12 PM~19837325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much ?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

anyone casting fender skirts, and cruisers?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

me and me. with and w/o ports


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 10 2011, 03:12 PM~19837325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me wit da price if u gonna b selln em


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

jevries said:


> I mold 4 wheels at a time, top fill using a syringe. Works like a charm. I agree with Esoteric on side or bottom fill when you don't have a pressure pot.


 nice 101 anyone cast any new parts?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

crenshaw magraw said:


> nice 101 anyone cast any new parts?


moving to tires for a bit i need a stack of 19s and a stack of 22/24 tires
gonna mold the 67 impala and 70 monte blocks and the rear end from the 57 street machine other than that im not gonna do much. might remold the 1109s but thats not set in stone


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Cant wait Low!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jimbo said:


> Cant wait Low!!


the place i buy resin from is expanding so theyll be carrying alumilites entire line including tire resin. i might also get a job through them making molds part time


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Bro, keep us updated cuz uz'a technical mufugga and i learn alot from cats like u, diff styles or not u know..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> the place i buy resin from is expanding so theyll be carrying alumilites entire line including tire resin. i might also get a job through them making molds part time


Oops that was for this E, or Low lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

jimbo said:


> Oops that was for this E, or Low lol


LOL same guy jimbo! LOW is his "new" old name


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah i know lol. Hes an eccentric fool but a very informative one if u look past his "user name" lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jimbo said:


> Oops that was for this E, or Low lol


like hock said lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> moving to tires for a bit i need a stack of 19s and a stack of 22/24 tires
> gonna mold the 67 impala and 70 monte blocks and the rear end from the 57 street machine other than that im not gonna do much. might remold the 1109s but thats not set in stone


hell yeah. put me down for one of each man.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cadillac grills on fucking everything  casted my first steering wheel too


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> cadillac grills on fucking everything  casted my first steering wheel too


that grill goin HARRRDD!!!!! SUPER SICK


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> cadillac grills on fucking everything  casted my first steering wheel too


love that grill.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That grill is clean. Can it be sent to get chrome ? How much to make me a few.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> That grill is clean. Can it be sent to get chrome ? How much to make me a few.


if prepped right it can,never bothered on pricing it since i hardly sell shit on here i mostly casted these for myself since the LRM cadillacs dont come wit the grilles


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit send me one..ill cast to sell.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Shit send me one..ill cast to sell.


send me 50 and the mold is yours


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ehh ill pass. I got a hookup with one already.. thanks anyways.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thanks slammd, got my wheels today


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> if prepped right it can,never bothered on pricing it since i hardly sell shit on here i mostly casted these for myself *since the LRM cadillacs dont come wit the grilles*



Which kit you talkin about ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the diecasts


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

any resin 71 impala/caprices available?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks slammd, got my wheels today


anytime alex. thanks again!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


> any resin 71 impala/caprices available?


I have a plastic 71 Impala


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> I have a plastic 71 Impala


 How much$$???


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

finally some fresh resin


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

those are nice


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

nice wheels, what did they come from origionally?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

anybody casting a airbag setup?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

richphotos said:


> nice wheels, what did they come from origionally?


the 2 on the right are diecast im thinking maisto, from the left 55 ford and 67 impala.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey jevries, how much for a set of those wheels you casted a couple of pages back?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

kustombuilder said:


> anybody casting a airbag setup?


 I make airbags. What kind of setup are u talking about kb?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> finally some fresh resin


 Can't wait to cast that grille myself.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey kustombuilder, why dont you try the o-ring setup? Just another idea...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


>


those steering wheels came out clean man. especially cant wait to see how these come out. put me down for 2 sets whenever u ready.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> those steering wheels came out clean man. especially cant wait to see how these come out. put me down for 2 sets whenever u ready.


if you got custom steering wheels i am taking trades otherwise its 2$ for 2 of your choice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey jevries, how much for a set of those wheels you casted a couple of pages back?


Don't have em anymore. Maybe one day I will do a new run not sure. It's pretty time consuming because one wheel consists of 5 parts.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Alright, they look good though


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig got first dibs on these


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> dig got first dibs on these


hella nice when will they be some available?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> dig got first dibs on these


hell yeah, that's pretty :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

kustombuilder said:


> hella nice when will they be some available?


already, a 1.50 shipped


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit I might buy a dozen or so.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

got done doin these.








i plan on doin more,when i get more materials.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

crenshaw magraw said:


> got done doin these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are tight.what are they for?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

kustombuilder said:


> those are tight.what are they for?


you can drill em out for shift knobs for a rat rod,lead slead or scoot,or use servo tape to mount it on your dash on your bomb.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

crenshaw magraw said:


> you can drill em out for shift knobs for a rat rod,lead slead or scoot,or use servo tape to mount it on your dash on your bomb.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

crenshaw magraw said:


> you can drill em out for shift knobs for a rat rod,lead slead or scoot,or use servo tape to mount it on your dash on your bomb.


sweet.got any other designs in the works?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

kustombuilder said:


> sweet.got any other designs in the works?


yeah i got a few more, just need to get more materials.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

crenshaw magraw said:


> yeah i got a few more, just need to get more materials.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> finally some fresh resin


How much for 2 grille's?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> How much for 2 grille's?


5 shipped


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> 5 shipped


cool!!! pm sent


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

for the rodder/muscle group, Im now casting a 335/35/20 Tire. My Fav. tires!!
(*sidewall says 20" but they fit the pegasus 19" perfectly)


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice you plan on rubber casting them too?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I havent done any rubber casting yet, but im definatly going to look into it. Ive got a few different sets of tires that I would like to cast up.

In the next few weeks , when I get some time at home, I am going to finish with a couple of molds and get a product list/prices ready.

im still doing the caddy air cleaners- 2 styles, some parts for the new 05+ mustangs, viair 480 style compressors and some older option parts from amt/mpc kits.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 17, 2011)

*Need someone to cast bodies...*

I have what I think is a cool one off custom that I want to cast, but Im looking for someone to cast them for me. I would buy all the pulls from the mold. Wondering if anyone here is interested. I know im new here, but im not new to models.. Please PM me with a quote, and we'll discuss the custom...


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

I want some of those steering wheels.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i need one of those cadi grillz how much my freind


----------



## ExecutionKustoms (Aug 20, 2011)

If anyone has or can cast a set of 59 impala crusing skirts and a caddy bumper kit? Let a brotha know thru PM thanks.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone make 58 Impala up tops or know where I can get one? Thanks :x:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy:ttt


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn there was good chit on here


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anybody here cast a front clip for a Cutty?


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Any one got 58 cruiser skirts for sale also convertible boots and up tops?


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Check wit roly Serio he has all kinds a chit in his thread called resin


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> Check wit roly Serio he has all kinds a chit in his thread called resin


I did Homie but he hassent replied for a couple of weeks


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn I wanted to put in an order.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I seen him on Facebook (sigh) damn hope he comes back around here.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im still kickin. Doing skirts, soon a bunch of rims with lips in different sizes. The clear things above are coke and beer bottles done in clear with labels available. $5-6 pack, $7-12 pack.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

All of these plus others i have on hand being casted, will be doing tires also


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey slammed u do custom orders?
I need some clear 96 impala taillights..some clear regal & Montes would b cool 2....let me know, I'd be down for 2 sets of each


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I seen him on Facebook (sigh) damn hope he comes back around here.


What's his name on there?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

The only clear pieces ive done are whats above..the resin clear still is battling me. If you have sets of em i can mold up then i can.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This is the only set ive been able to pull out that didnt come out sticky/gooey. Set of clear 90 chevy tails and one 84 chevy tail,









Even these i wouldn't sell cuz look at it..big lump of shit!!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Can you mold guns and such, Hack?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Now, that im more into it..yeah for sure. I have a sniper rifle i built and was gonna use on a build, i wanna cast up but havent found it yet..

















Fucked around with some homies..he got his arm blown off.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

lol hell yeah. You should cast up some AKs or something, bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Send em my way.. ill do em up. I create some of the smallest detail oriented parts for models. Brother Sinicle hand made most of them to get cast up so he wouldnt have to make em anymore. Hes the one that did the coke/beer bottles, solenoids, compasses. I added flashlights to the mix. Got some requests to make a lava lamp and bullhorns glasses aluminum cans with labels attached..
The list goes on..


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I got the assault rifle from the Robocop kit. How much would you charge to cast em? I'd also like to see some shells but no idea where to find em. Black and Mild/Cigarette boxes would be dope too. but thats something i'd have to make outta paper aint it?


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

I been wantn to get into casting should I start with these??? 









The barrel messed up here but I can fix it an cast.

















I gotta 45 somewhere 2 all 1:24 1:25 scale.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> I been wantn to get into casting should I start with these???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those would be sick as hell. I had a pump shotty but I lost it as soon as I found it..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Wouldnt be much. And hit up digderange for cigs..he does decal paper type. Got pages of his stuff ill live 100+ years before i use it all.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad im getting my setup shortly. Pressure pot will makes these come out in the details.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Wouldnt be much. And hit up digderange for cigs..he does decal paper type. Got pages of his stuff ill live 100+ years before i use it all.


Will do, man. Want my to post a pic of the rifle so you can get an idea?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yea please do


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

I jus dnt know chit about casting or vacuum seals. would u cast em slammed?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah sure. Shouldn't be a problem. Might take a lil bit but ill keep ya updated.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/279967-hack-shack-resins-scale.html

My thread of stuff i cast. Thats the old stuff. Ive added a few pics recently to it.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

here it is, bro. looks a little small but may just be me.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

For sure I've seen ur work on fb. Accept my request under meno Perez an send me ur add.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

U talkin bout these glasses or others?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> U talkin bout these glasses or others?


OH! They look like Locs. I want some.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Different glasses but id love to cast those up. Im talkin of drinking glasses to match the bottles.. icecubes are easy enuf but need a glass go drink from.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Ohh lol... I'll send u those 2 an if u wana cast em to koo I think ppl might want em.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I have sunglasses in photoetch..got em in a few models of min, this is just an alternative to said photoetch


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Koo well pm me ur address so u can cast em.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Almost ready to send out.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn them are nice. Good thing i got my setup today.. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Big order for serio909. Thanks a bunch homie..


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Big order for serio909. Thanks a bunch homie..


Got any for a 63


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeap, top left before the cruiser skirts is all 63-64.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Big order for serio909. Thanks a bunch homie..


puttin that pressure pot to work already huh?!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Yeap, top left before the cruiser skirts is all 63-64.


Wats the ticket?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> puttin that pressure pot to work already huh?!


Haha looks like it eh? Actually your wrong..all these were free pour style. No pot required to do these bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

face108 said:


> Wats the ticket?[p
> 
> $2 a set plus shipping.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

SlammdSonoma said:


> face108 said:
> 
> 
> > Wats the ticket?[p
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got em.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good quality as well.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I got a few sets from jimbo awhile back i gotta make sure what they are.. one set is def 50 chevy but the others are different


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Check to see if a set will fit the '65 Impala. He sent me a set of those. Maybe you got a set too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Sad part is the two he sent are for pass side...i might can make the other side from it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

coming soon from CISCOS RESINS 

this will come with body (2dr or 4dr ur choice tub,seat,visor and hood) price TBA


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

also coming soon 41 chevy convertible this will be a full kit price TBA


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lincoln continental hard top and conv style this is only for body and bumpers and grill only price TBA


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

who's got 4 door big body caddys for sale???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> who's got 4 door big body caddys for sale???


hit up noanoa enterprises bro


----------

